# Donald Sterling Is a Banned for Life Racist Piece of Shit



## Basel

> L.A. Clippers owner Donald Sterling told his GF he does NOT want her bringing black people to his games ... including Magic Johnson ... and it's ALL on tape.
> 
> TMZ Sports has obtained audio of Sterling making the racist declaration during a heated argument on April 9th with V. Stiviano ... after she posted a photo on Instagram posing with Magic.
> 
> Sterling rails on Stiviano -- who ironically is black and Mexican -- for putting herself out in public with a black person (she has since taken the pic down). But it doesn't end there. You have to listen to the audio to fully grasp the magnitude of Sterling's racist worldview. Among the comments:
> 
> -- "It bothers me a lot that you want to broadcast that you’re associating with black people. Do you have to?" (3:30)
> 
> -- "You can sleep with [black people]. You can bring them in, you can do whatever you want. The little I ask you is not to promote it on that ... and not to bring them to my games." (5:15)
> 
> -- "I’m just saying, in your lousy f******* Instagrams, you don’t have to have yourself with, walking with black people." (7:45)
> 
> -- "...Don't put him [Magic] on an Instagram for the world to have to see so they have to call me. And don't bring him to my games." (9:13)
> 
> Sterling has a documented history of allegedly racist behavior -- he's been sued twice by the federal government for allegedly refusing to rent apartments to Blacks and Latinos.
> 
> He was also sued by former Clippers exec Elgin Baylor for racial discrimination -- though a jury was ultimately not convinced and shot down Baylor's case.
> 
> Sterling has been separated from his wife Shelly for years. She remains a key player in running the team and sources tell us she's "mortified" by Sterling's comments.
> 
> We have made several calls to Sterling and his people ... so far, no word back.


http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/26/donal...wner-black-people-racist-audio-magic-johnson/

Listen to the audio. Wow. What a piece of shit human being.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Donald Sterling Is Extremely Racist*

Scumbag. But it's not news to anyone that follows the NBA at all.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is Extremely Racist*

Yeah this is pretty much standard for this piece of shit. My grandma lives in one of his buildings in Hollywood. Not only does he not pay for proper renovations, but he has (ordered staff) deliberately kicked out any black people or refuses to rent to them in the first place. 

In her building there are roughly 70 units, with not a single black family. She said there was a family there a few years ago, but they tried to do a bunch of stuff like jack up rent, take deposit, constantly had inspections, etc. which lead to them moving. Dude is a grade A piece of shit and I can't wait until he dies.

*
Note that this is pure speculation as far as ordering staff, etc.


----------



## Gronehestu

*Re: Donald Sterling Is Extremely Racist*

There is so much wrong with this, I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is Extremely Racist*

I know it comes as a surprise to nobody that he made these comments but it doesn't make them any less ridiculous.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

What a piece of garbage. I can't believe I cheered for the 05/06 Clips in the playoffs.

This would be a very weird situation for Clips players and staff. Would you really want to work for a guy with these views? With such ingrained racial views he probably gets off on employing players of colour.....


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Well known facts already. Yet many minorities will work for a well known racist, all for the cash flow. So how serious can you take peoples out cries of racism anymore these days, when no one is willing to take a stand for what they believe in. This news will be here today and gone tomorrow, when everyone is talking about the NBA Finals.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



77AJ said:


> Well known facts already. Yet many minorities will work for a well known racist, all for the cash flow. So how serious can you take peoples out cries of racism anymore these days, when no one is willing to take a stand for what they believe in. This news will be here today and gone tomorrow, when everyone is talking about the NBA Finals.


Oddly I sort of agree. 

"Hes a racist! He says racist things all the time. Buuuuuut its a tough job market and outside of that I enjoy my job so I will continue to work for him."

If anyone really wants to out this guy for the piece of shit he is, every black player on the team and Doc should demand out. Field an all white team. 

If Chris Paul wants to stay in LA they can trade him for Nash and Ronald Kelly and the Caveman. Fair trade, ***********.

I doubt Cubes would trade Dirk, so maybe a little Griffin for Hansbrough and Novak. No as fair, but ***********!

That team is really coming together. Now how about a white 2 guard? Has there ever been a white 2 guard? The Barry's? I'm only coming up with points or small forwards. You're basically either the white guy who's a good passer and decision maker on the court but sucks at defense, or you're a small forward and you shoot 3's and are the go to guy for free throws at the end of the game.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Damn the audio is ****ing crazy. I hadn't listened to whole thing. Question though... Who the hell is recording it? And how the hell did it make it to the media?


----------



## Knick Killer

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

This is going to get messy...


----------



## UD40

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Meanwhile, on the lovely four letter network, it's all crickets on this story. Not a peep about it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

He's the reason why I struggle to ever root for the clippers. And his name is Donald Tokowitz.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

All I can say is wow. I'd heard rumors he was a racist, but never this level of audio proof, hard to listen to the whole thing, I actually had to pause a few times just to make it through. This is all kinds of crazy. Afraid to have his girlfriend post a pic on Instagram of her with Magic Johnson b/c there are "people" calling him complaining? Who are these people? And the stuff about him being okay with his girl sleeping around as long as she didn't publicize it was just bizarre on top of all the blatantly racist material.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



kbdullah said:


> All I can say is wow. I'd heard rumors he was a racist, but never this level of audio proof, hard to listen to the whole thing, I actually had to pause a few times just to make it through. This is all kinds of crazy. Afraid to have his girlfriend post a pic on Instagram of her with Magic Johnson b/c there are "people" calling him complaining? Who are these people? And the stuff about him being okay with his girl sleeping around as long as she didn't publicize it was just bizarre on top of all the blatantly racist material.


Those wern't "rumors" they were facts of him turning down tenants. He's racist against his own race for crying out loud as well, only reason a man changes his last name so that people don't know he's jewish.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



kbdullah said:


> All I can say is wow. I'd heard rumors he was a racist, but never this level of audio proof, hard to listen to the whole thing, I actually had to pause a few times just to make it through. This is all kinds of crazy. Afraid to have his girlfriend post a pic on Instagram of her with Magic Johnson b/c there are "people" calling him complaining? Who are these people? *And the stuff about him being okay with his girl sleeping around as long as she didn't publicize it was just bizarre* on top of all the blatantly racist material.


The guy's in his eighties, I don't think either party is under the impression she's anything more than professional arm candy. People have (justifiably) called him a lot of things over the years, but I don't think anyone's ever called him stupid.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

His girlfriend is half black though? Lol.

What he said was completely wrong, but if you really look at it, Donald is a product of the 1940's/50 and is extremely rich so it's hard for those people to really grasp what equality really is. He knows no better than having people work for him his whole life so he thinks he is high above most people. His ignorance is through the roof of course but I don't find this surprising considering the circumstances


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Now it's on ESPN and they are suggesting suspensions/fines for Sterling. 

I feel like the Clippers team players, coach, and staff need to come out and distance themselves from the owner. Then hope and pray Silver suspends Sterling so that if the Clippers _do_ win the championship, Sterling isn't allowed to be in the picture.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

The NBA can't do anything more than a fine. Don't know what you expect the Clippers players to do. Why should they have to do anything? They did nothing wrong.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



ATLien said:


> The NBA can't do anything more than a fine. *Don't know what you expect the Clippers players to do.* Why should they have to do anything? They did nothing wrong.


Obviously, no Clipper player will go public regarding this. But how would you feel if you were, say, Chris Paul and playing for a blatanly racist owner?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



PauloCatarino said:


> Obviously, no Clipper player will go public regarding this. But how would you feel if you were, say, Chris Paul and playing for a blatanly racist owner?


well, Chris Paul was traded to L.A. How would Doc Rivers feel? He chose to play for that owner.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



ATLien said:


> well, Chris Paul was traded to L.A. How would Doc Rivers feel? He chose to play for that owner.


I mentioned Chris Paul because he not only is the NBA's best PG and a Top-10 player but also because, if push came to shove (not that it will) he would have absolutely no problem getting a superstar spot in any other team.

In a perfect world, i would like to imagine Chris Paul entering Sterling's office in anger and ask "WTF is this crap?"
I don't think a guy like Doc Rivers (who is paid a fraction of Paul's yearly incomes) would have that "freedom".


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



ATLien said:


> The NBA can't do anything more than a fine. Don't know what you expect the Clippers players to do. Why should they have to do anything? They did nothing wrong.


They didn't do anything wrong, but I feel like if it was me and I was on the team, I'd want to let people know I was playing for myself, my teammates, and the fans, not Sterling.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Is this news? What's annoying now is people are saying the Clippers players should essentially forfeit the playoffs until he's removed. Really? What should the Clippers players do? Prepare for the next game. If people ask just say they want to talk about basketball. 

Anyone that knows anything about basketball knew and knows that Sterling is racist as hell. These aren't new revelations. It's just much more in your face this time because she recorded it and released it to the media.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Got an hour long lecture from my wife when I got home. My wife is African American. To sum it up it would be in my best interest for me to not associate with the clippers organization.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



NOFX22 said:


> Got an hour long lecture from my wife when I got home. My wife is African American. To sum it up it would be in my best interest for me to not associate with the clippers organization.


----------



## LA68

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Hibachi! said:


> Is this news? What's annoying now is people are saying the Clippers players should essentially forfeit the playoffs until he's removed. Really? What should the Clippers players do? Prepare for the next game. If people ask just say they want to talk about basketball.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about basketball knew and knows that Sterling is racist as hell. These aren't new revelations. It's just much more in your face this time because she recorded it and released it to the media.


The public was lead to believe that Sterling was put on the back burner and would stay out of the spotlight. That's why this is news. With him being quiet and his team actually winning, he still had to be himself and got recorded. 

We all thought the days of him parading his rich friends through the locker room so they could see those "black bodies" was gone but, leopards never really change their spots. I've never given a penny to this man and never will.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

They can't take the team from him or force him to sell, and he's made it clear that no amount of outside pressure will ever shame him into giving it up. The only recourse the league has is contraction, which might not be totally out of the question.


----------



## LA68

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Pyrex said:


> His girlfriend is half black though? Lol.


Masters sleeping with the black slaves was a normal thing. Obviously, Sterling is of that same mentality.

Sterling only rents to Asians and whites. That's what the lawsuit was about. We've known all about this since he was here. He had those stories in San Diego when the team was there. 

You can claim to play for whatever. Sterling still gets the check. So what you say means nothing. 

They can win, fly through the air and dunk. But, with this stain they will always be the second team around here.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Thank god Charles is being the voice of reason here on this Sterling thing. Unfair to take it out on all the Clipper players.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I've met the man. He's garbage. And there is precedent by other professional leagues. You may not be able to make him sell, but you can ban him from NBA activities (playoffs, regular season games, BOG meetings) and if he violates that, you can fine him. For all intents and purposes, they can ex-communicate him without making him sell.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Just keep getting those checks! Saw that coming a mile away. lol


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



HKF said:


> I've met the man. He's garbage. And there is precedent by other professional leagues. You may not be able to make him sell, but you can ban him from NBA activities (playoffs, regular season games, BOG meetings) and if he violates that, you can fine him. For all intents and purposes, they can ex-communicate him without making him sell.


Yes, that is what MLB did with Cincinnati Reds owner Marge Schott in the 90's, I think. Banned from day to day operations.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Honest (probably naive) question: what do you think would happen (if anything) if Chris Paul (being asked about it by some reporter) were to say something the likes of 

"I hope this is some kind of misunderstanding. There's absolutely no room for racism in today's society. Racism is despeacable (sp?), so i don't think this franchise's owner would say the kinds of obnoxious things that are being reported. I'm eagerly waiting for a clarification from Mr. Sterling"


----------



## HKF

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Sterling has a past, so it doesn't matter. This isn't an isolated incident.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

np


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



PauloCatarino said:


> Honest (probably naive) question: what do you think would happen (if anything) if Chris Paul (being asked about it by some reporter) were to say something the likes of
> 
> "I hope this is some kind of misunderstanding. There's absolutely no room for racism in today's society. Racism is despeacable (sp?), so i don't think this franchise's owner would say the kinds of obnoxious things that are being reported. I'm eagerly waiting for a clarification from Mr. Sterling"


So pretend that they didn't know who he was before they agreed to take millions of dollars from him? It's basketball, and the owner is a small piece of a large organization. What Sterling does or says should have no effect on what the players do on the floor.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Hibachi! said:


> So pretend that they didn't know who he was before they agreed to take millions of dollars from him? It's basketball, and the owner is a small piece of a large organization. What Sterling does or says should have no effect on what the players do on the floor.


Who the F is talking about "what the players do on the floor", SacKings?


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Some people are calling for the Clipper players to protest and not play. Others are asking the players to address what Sterling said. People are saying you shouldn't watch or support the Clippers organization. 

Why? They're still the same team. Donald Sterling is still a piece of shit that most people knew him to be. They should be left to worry about basketball only.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Contract the team if he refuses to sell.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Seattle Superclippers


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Hibachi! said:


> *Some people are calling for the Clipper players to protest and not play.* Others are asking the players to address what Sterling said. People are saying you shouldn't watch or support the Clippers organization.
> 
> Why? They're still the same team. Donald Sterling is still a piece of shit that most people knew him to be. They should be left to worry about basketball only.


That's so dumb, we know damn well CP3 and Co are playing for themselves and not Donald Sterling. Yes sterling owns the team but it's not like the Clippers are trying to win for him...its for themselves. 

People need to take a chill pill.


----------



## edabomb

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Not playing is going too far. But I definitely think the team needs to make a stand against the comments, speaking out against them is a must and maybe wearing something in opposition to his views. Pretty limited to what you can wear - maybe everyone with a sweatband on one arm.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I hope stuff goes down over this. I'm in need of some intrigue.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Believe they said Adam Silver is going to address it at 8:30 PM EST.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Going to be awkward if the players take a stand to the guy that pays you millions. But I guess it's got to be done.

Do you think Sterling would the type of person to go overboard and do something drastic if the players react?


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Got this from another board, makes it interesting thought.

_"the fact that she had IG pictures with black people was brought to his attention by someone else who obviously had a problem with it."
_
_"After listening to the tape, I'm trying to figure out if he's really racist or that he has a bunch of racist friends he's trying to keep happy. It seems almost more like the latter. Also, no matter what is said, that a private conversation like this going public is pretty **** up. Any recorded fight with a significant other is going to be filled with painful crap. There's always **** being said that you regret right after. I'm not condoning what he said, but I'm sure we're going to find out he dumped her and this is her retaliation or something like that."
_
_"she is currently being sued by the sterlings and i'm pretty sure her side of the convo was scripted by her lawyer. just listen to how she's talking. very leading, very manipulative. she ran him right into that. this reeks of blackmail that didn't work out for her so she decided to "expose" and character assassinate him (not that it was difficult to do since he's a horrible human being)."_


And after listening to it again, it does seem like blackmail almost...not that it matters, but she sounds way to fishy.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I would LOVE to see the Clippers players boycot practices and games until Sterling steps down...but we all know that isn't going to happen. That green color of money is more important then any of our skin tones in this world


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

They can ban him from having any dealing with the team. Ban him from the arena and team facilities.

They can take the team from him. I think they'd buy it out at a market value that the league determines and tell him to step.

Even though he is an owner...it's a franchise. Just like if you own a Cadillac dealership and you do some out of line shit...General Motors can take it from you.


I personally don't think anyone should resign with him if he remains owner.


----------



## Pyrex

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Doc Rivers said Clippers are going to play and this is merely a distraction.

Good for him.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

A) No way should the clippers players suffer for this.

B) I don't think a 20 million dollar fine is out of line. If Tokowitz doesn't like it he can forfeit his team for fair market value.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

The other owners are the only ones that can take serious action on Sterling. If they ban together to boot him out, they can do it.


----------



## Gronehestu

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

From the Clippers official franchise release on the recording: 

"Mr. Sterling is emphatic that what is reflected on that recording is not consistent with, nor does it reflect his views, beliefs or feelings. It is the antithesis of who he is, what he believes and how he has lived his life."

...........

Whether or not the lady on the other end of that phone call was being tricky or anything else, that's on her. 

The things Sterling said, that's on him. And being that this is just the most obvious example of a seemingly lifelong pattern of being a bigoted sack of feces...I feel pretty safe in saying he can eat a schlong. So no matter what kind of 'coercion' or whatever you wanna call it went into that phone call, Sterling deserves every ounce of the lashing he's about to get.


----------



## Najee

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



kbdullah said:


> All I can say is wow. I'd heard rumors he was a racist, but never this level of audio proof, hard to listen to the whole thing, I actually had to pause a few times just to make it through. This is all kinds of crazy. Afraid to have his girlfriend post a pic on Instagram of her with Magic Johnson b/c there are "people" calling him complaining? Who are these people? And the stuff about him being okay with his girl sleeping around as long as she didn't publicize it was just bizarre on top of all the blatantly racist material.


This is the same person who in 2009 paid the largest settlement ever obtained by the Justice Department in a housing discrimination case. Donald Sterling allegedly discriminated against African Americans, Hispanics and families with children at scores of apartment buildings he owns in and around Los Angeles:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...n-lawsuit.html


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460181384145797121


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



hobojoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460181384145797121



I'm thinking that's going to get canceled.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

If fining is all they can do, fine heavy. Boycotting by not playing is punishing far more people than just Sterling. As a matter of principle though, playing for a team with him as an owner would be incredibly compromising. 

Unfortunately, being a racist isn't illegal. The NBA can punish Sterling for tarnishing the image of the NBA, but Sterling is entitled to his (ignorant) opinions. It will be up to those who work under him to take moral stands against his views by leaving. 

Hopefully Sterling sells so he can disappear from my ear. I'm tired of his shit.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I don't think it makes any sense for the players to walk-out or support boycotts or anything dramatic like that. Player salaries are fixed at 50% of league revenue. They have just as much an interest in selling tickets as the owners do. They are more like business partners than employees.


----------



## Ron

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

It's time to go, Donald.

*MORON*.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

And as horrible a human being as Sterling is, I actually don't think the NBA has any business fining him for comments that were made in private and recorded without his knowledge. The NBA can fine it's members for conduct that hurts the league, but this isn't public conduct, it's basically voyeurism.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Just curious about this vstiviano girl. Does she have a job aside from banging this old fossil? Just looking at her I would think that she could find a sugar daddy who wasn't a complete asshole.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Mrs. Thang said:


> And as horrible a human being as Sterling is, I actually don't think the NBA has any business fining him for comments that were made in private and recorded without his knowledge. The NBA can fine it's members for conduct that hurts the league, but this isn't public conduct, it's basically voyeurism.


I also don't like the idea that some gold digger is trying to use our public furor as part of her blackmail scheme against her 80+ year old boyfriend.

I actually listened to that video and he doesn't explicitly say anything racist. She leads him and tries to get a rise out of him.

I'm not going to react to this audio because it's out of context and shady and might as well not exist to me. I already disliked Sterling and I don't need some airhead schemer to make me feel any more antipathy toward him.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Pyrex said:


> Got this from another board, makes it interesting thought.
> 
> _"the fact that she had IG pictures with black people was brought to his attention by someone else who obviously had a problem with it."
> _
> _"After listening to the tape, I'm trying to figure out if he's really racist or that he has a bunch of racist friends he's trying to keep happy. It seems almost more like the latter. Also, no matter what is said, that a private conversation like this going public is pretty **** up. Any recorded fight with a significant other is going to be filled with painful crap. There's always **** being said that you regret right after. I'm not condoning what he said, but I'm sure we're going to find out he dumped her and this is her retaliation or something like that."
> _
> _"she is currently being sued by the sterlings and i'm pretty sure her side of the convo was scripted by her lawyer. just listen to how she's talking. very leading, very manipulative. she ran him right into that. this reeks of blackmail that didn't work out for her so she decided to "expose" and character assassinate him (not that it was difficult to do since he's a horrible human being)."_
> 
> 
> And after listening to it again, it does seem like blackmail almost...not that it matters, but she sounds way to fishy.




Let's be clear.

If you have a bunch of racists friends...you are a racists.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> Those wern't "rumors" they were facts of him turning down tenants. He's racist against his own race for crying out loud as well, only reason a man changes his last name so that people don't know he's jewish.


I suspect that most jews give thanks daily that Sterling's not associated with them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

If this same situation had happened to a player what would be the leagues repercussion?? 

Suspension and fine for tarnishing the teams name and the league.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If this same situation had happened to a player what would be the leagues repercussion??
> 
> Suspension and fine for tarnishing the teams name and the league.


He's not a player. He's an owner. That's the issue. Stern wanted him gone for decades. He has been an embarrassment to the league forever and he refuses to sell.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Clifford you have to put Kemba back in the game.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



LA68 said:


> Sterling only rents to Asians and whites. That's what the lawsuit was about. We've known all about this since he was here. He had those stories in San Diego when the team was there.


In fairness Sterling only bought the team in to move it to LA. It took him a year or two to get the NBA to approve the relocation to LA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Who Governs the owners?? I would think the Board of Governors would have a say no? Can they vote to have him reprimanded?


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

The owners govern the owners. The owners are the governors. They can encourage him to stay away from the games and cameras (which he mostly already does because they've been encouraging this for years), but it's questionable if they can take money out of his pocket because he got into a phone argument with his girlfriend.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

And to be fair, I think the same would go for players. Take for example, Paul George's supposed offer of a million dollars to a stripper to abort his baby (something that incites similarly passionate outrage, if not as universal). Would the NBA have fined and suspended him if there was audio evidence of him making this offer? I don't see how they would ever be able to do that.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



E.H. Munro said:


> In fairness Sterling only bought the team in to move it to LA. It took him a year or two to get the NBA to approve the relocation to LA.


Sterling bought apartments from Jerry Buss, which allowed Buss to buy into the NBA. When the San Diego Clippers were up for sale, Jerry Buss recommended Sterling to Stern and he bought the team.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I guess the Sterling family is suing this woman for embezzling 1.8 million dollars from them. She doesn't look like a CPA though.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Definietly lost all respect for Doc Rivers and those bitch ass players on that roster. I was rooting for LA in this series but that changed today. Let's get it, Warriors!


----------



## Attila

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Didn't we already know that we has a piece of crap? Did we really need proof?


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> Definietly lost all respect for Doc Rivers and those bitch ass players on that roster. I was rooting for LA in this series but that changed today. Let's get it, Warriors!


Sorry, but that is asinine. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



hobojoe said:


> Sorry, but that is asinine.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, wearing a Clipper jersey right now the is the exact equivelent of wearing a shirt that says "White People >>>"

THAT'S asinine.

Sit a game and force the league's hand.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Why is it equivalent? Expand. That sounds stupid to me. It sounds like you want them to act like 4 year olds.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Mrs. Thang said:


> Why is it equivalent? Expand. That sounds stupid to me. It sounds like you want them to act like 4 year olds.


I don't comprehend your logic at all.

The NBA has chosen to take no action on this issue all day, they're "investigating" -- at the VERY minimal, he should be suspended from all NBA Activities while the investigation is underway.

Your company just said they don't want any of the players mothers at the game, said **** half the fan base, and **** most of the player's children. You trotting out there wearing that uniform under these circumstances is just co-signing that sentiment.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I don't know what the NBA can do to punish a 81 year old man. Just make a note to not commemorate him when he dies in a few years.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Adam Silver will soon talk about this.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> Definietly lost all respect for Doc Rivers and those bitch ass players on that roster. I was rooting for LA in this series but that changed today. Let's get it, Warriors!


This has to be the stupidest thing I've read all day.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

So are you mad at the NBA or the Clippers? Shouldn't all players walk out then?

Also, I'm pretty sure the "company" didn't say any of those things. So you probably want to start with things that are actually true.

Maybe the reason the players feel no need to take dramatic action is because they don't feel like victims? Because literally everybody associated with the NBA agrees that Sterling is a creep? Because they basically get 50 cents out of every dollar that comes through that door? Sterling being a pathetic old cretin has zero impact on their ability to be wildly successful people, so it would ring a little false if they all quit their jobs in protest of an idea that nobody agrees with anyway.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

or maybe because they *signed contracts* to play basketball for millions of dollars.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Press conference just started.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



seifer0406 said:


> This has to be the stupidest thing I've read all day.


How so?


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Players aren't playing for Mickey Arison or Michael Jordan or for Donald Sterling. They spend their entire lives working to get into the position they find themselves in and the entire idea is to compete for titles. Saying that they should cede a game to punish Sterling is moronic. That loss does not go on Sterling's record, it goes on theirs and you are never getting that game back.

Ray Allen shouldn't play for Arison because people die on his cruise ships. He should give up and go the **** home like a little bitch.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Silver looks shaken to me.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

KJ has been asked to get involved.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

QUESTIONS


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> How so?


I'm pretty sure you're trolling.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Silver says he can't speak to the past. He sounds a little like Mark McGwire in front of the grand jury right now.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Mrs. Thang said:


> So are you mad at the NBA or the Clippers? Shouldn't all players walk out then?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure the "company" didn't say any of those things. So you probably want to start with things that are actually true.
> 
> Maybe the reason the players feel no need to take dramatic action is because they don't feel like victims? Because literally everybody associated with the NBA agrees that Sterling is a creep? Because they basically get 50 cents out of every dollar that comes through that door? Sterling being a pathetic old cretin has zero impact on their ability to be wildly successful people, so it would ring a little false if they all quit their jobs in protest of an idea that nobody agrees with anyway.


Both. Im mad at the Clippers for their views and beliefs (Sterling is the Clippers) and I don't like how the NBA has handled this issue thus far. When the audio was discovered and the Clippers issued the statement of guilt, he should have been instantly suspended.

And for your last paragraph, I already answered that with my last post ; you're co-signing the principle. And no realistic person thinks they would lose their jobs by boycotting tonight's game. Action against Sterling would be taken tomorrow if not now if they let the league know of their intentions.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Diable said:


> Players aren't playing for Mickey Arison or Michael Jordan or for Donald Sterling. They spend their entire lives working to get into the position they find themselves in and the entire idea is to compete for titles. Saying that they should cede a game to punish Sterling is moronic. That loss does not go on Sterling's record, it goes on theirs and you are never getting that game back.
> 
> Ray Allen shouldn't play for Arison because people die on his cruise ships. He should give up and go the **** home like a little bitch.


I'm pretty sure if you walk out on the team you don't get paid. I don't know the parameters on how a player can get his contract void, but I would imagine that if you leave the team for a month for no good reason that's bound to get your contract voided.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



seifer0406 said:


> I'm pretty sure if you walk out on the team you don't get paid. I don't know the parameters on how a player can get his contract void, but I would imagine that if you leave the team for a month for no good reason that's bound to get your contract voided.


Of course. But the league would never allow that to happen ; thus the whole "forcing their hand" phrase. the NBA would have Sterling suspended tonight if the Clippers weren't showing up at the arena.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> Of course. But the league would never allow that to happen ; thus the whole "forcing their hand" phrase. the NBA would have Sterling suspended tonight if the Clippers weren't showing up at the arena.


so if the NBA suspends Sterling those players would regain your respect?

Your how so question really stumped me. Your original point was so fundamentally stupid I don't know where to start.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Ant that's extremely rare on these boards. Not often when you read something that's so moronic that you can't even explain why it is.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



seifer0406 said:


> *so if the NBA suspends Sterling those players would regain your respect?
> *
> Your how so question really stumped me. Your original point was so fundamentally stupid I don't know where to start.


Of course. That's a "**** you too, you're not part of this playoff run anyway. This is for us bitch" coming straight back. Then go KILL EM


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> Both. Im mad at the Clippers for their views and beliefs (Sterling is the Clippers) and I don't like how the NBA has handled this issue thus far. When the audio was discovered and the Clippers issued the statement of guilt, he should have been instantly suspended.
> 
> And for your last paragraph, I already answered that with my last post ; you're co-signing the principle. And no realistic person thinks they would lose their jobs by boycotting tonight's game. Action against Sterling would be taken tomorrow if not now if they let the league know of their intentions.


Well, they haven't actually issued any statements of guilt. Camp Donald has already gone on the attack against the woman claiming she had vowed revenge for him suing her and the implying the tape is fake or doctored, which is of course ridiculous, but also means he hasn't admitted anything.

I mean, the news hit like 8 hours ago, you have to give them time to work. The fact is the NBA isn't going to be able to impose any punishment on Sterling that he doesn't agree to. They can't take reactionary measures without him getting litigious. He will accept some kind of fine and suspension for PR reasons, but if the NBA tries to step too far he will sue them and he will win. The comments he made were not made in public and the recording that captured them was almost definitely made illegally.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Ohh, and if anyone cares, Lebron James agrees with me.

James said. "It doesn't matter, white, black or Hispanic — all across the races it's unacceptable. As the commissioner of our league they have to make a stand. They have to be very aggressive with it. I don't know what it will be, but we can't have that in our league.

"I have kind of wavered back and forth if I would actually sit out," James said. "If our owner would come out and say the things he said I would have to sit down with my teammates and talk to my family because at the end of the day, our family and teammates are way more important than that,. Basketball is huge and the playoffs have been unbelievable so far and I hate that something has to come out."

"I believe in Adam (Silver) and I believe in the NBA and they have to do something very fast before this really gets out of hand. But like I said there is no room for Donald Sterling in our league."

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/lebron-james-room-donald-sterling-nba-23485232


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> Of course. That's a "**** you too, you're not part of this playoff run anyway. This is for us bitch" coming straight back. Then go KILL EM


Your position on this makes no ****ing sense, Marcus.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Mrs. Thang said:


> Well, they haven't actually issued any statements of guilt. Camp Donald has already gone on the attack against the woman claiming she had vowed revenge for him suing her and the implying the tape is fake or doctored, which is of course ridiculous, but also means he hasn't admitted anything.
> 
> I mean, the news hit like 8 hours ago, you have to give them time to work. The fact is the NBA isn't going to be able to impose any punishment on Sterling that he doesn't agree to. They can't take reactionary measures without him getting litigious. He will accept some kind of fine and suspension for PR reasons, but if the NBA tries to step too far he will sue them and he will win. The comments he made were not made in public and the recording that captured them was almost definitely made illegally.


Mr. Sterling is emphatic that what is reflected on that recording is not consistent with, nor does it reflect his views, beliefs or feelings. It is the antithesis of who he is, what he believes and how he has lived his life. He feels terrible that such sentiments are being attributed to him and apologizes to anyone who might have been hurt by them.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...tement-20140426,0,2737396.story#ixzz302vCfOyA

Ok, I guess its technically not an admission of guilt but that absolutely reads like "Ok he said it but that's not REALLY how he feels or how we operates".

I understand that the league has guidelines to follow and they may not be able to remove him from his position even if they wanted to. However, he could be suspend pending investigation, and the players have the power to force them to do that, and they should utilize that power.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Silver didn't really say anything that we didn't already know. It seems like nothing will come of Sterling's comments, and it'll be mostly forgotten about in a few weeks.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



hobojoe said:


> Your position on this makes no ****ing sense, Marcus.


Except...it does.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I looked up the California wiretapping law just because I was curious. This sort of thing might be legal in some places, so long as you were recording your own conversations in a place you had legal rights to do it. In the state of California whoever taped and released that conversation clearly committed a crime.

http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/california-recording-law




> California makes it a crime to record or eavesdrop on any confidential communication, including a private conversation or telephone call, without the consent of *all parties to the conversation*. See Cal. Penal Code § 632. The statute applies to "confidential communications" -- i.e., conversations in which one of the parties has an objectively reasonable expectation that no one is listening in or overhearing the conversation.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> Except...it does.


Explain what a suspension of Sterling accomplishes.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



hobojoe said:


> Explain what a suspension of Sterling accomplishes.


I should just refer you to Page 7 as this question has already been answered but;

It's a "**** you too. This run is us, not you bitch." then go out and KILL EM -- make a trip to the Finals and he won't be allowed to attend in his own building.

As currently stands, you're just going out and saying what Sterling said was acceptable.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> I should just refer you to Page 7 as this question has already been answered but;
> 
> It's a "**** you too. This run is us, not you bitch." then go out and KILL EM -- make a trip to the Finals and he won't be allowed to attend in his own building.
> 
> As currently stands, you're just going out and saying what Sterling said was acceptable.


I really hope Andrew Luck and the Colts don't show up to training camp. If they do, **** them for supporting prescription drug abuse and DUI.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



hobojoe said:


> I really hope Andrew Luck and the Colts don't show up to training camp. If they do, **** them for supporting prescription drug abuse and DUI.


Uh yeah, because that's relatable.

Donald Sterling went directly after these players friends and families. These are his thoughts and beliefs.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

If the players are not willing to sit out a game, they will get what they deserve next time their union's contract is up.


----------



## roux

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

No need for a long rant from me on this one.. guy is a dumbass and should at least get a similar penalty to Marge Schott.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

This is hilarious and I sort of wonder if it was done deliberately by someone who knows Chuck. I would guess that CNN and Turner Sports are in the same building in Atlanta and possibly have the same people working the graphics.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...ugshot-talks-clippers-owner-article-1.1770399


----------



## roux

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Diable said:


> This is hilarious and I sort of wonder if it was done deliberately by someone who knows Chuck. I would guess that CNN and Turner Sports are in the same building in Atlanta and possibly have the same people working the graphics.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...ugshot-talks-clippers-owner-article-1.1770399


ha!


----------



## 27dresses

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Basel said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/26/donal...wner-black-people-racist-audio-magic-johnson/
> 
> Listen to the audio. Wow. What a piece of shit human being.


SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



MemphisX said:


> If the players are not willing to sit out a game, they will get what they deserve next time their union's contract is up.


Some ****ing people man... Then why don't the Warriors sit out too? ****, Sterling gets revenue from all the shit going on in the NBA. Why don't ALL the players sit out? 

Hell, boycott the entire playoffs until this already known racist is kicked out for making racist remarks.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Hibachi! said:


> Some ****ing people man... Then why don't the Warriors sit out too? ****, Sterling gets revenue from all the shit going on in the NBA. Why don't ALL the players sit out?
> 
> Hell, boycott the entire playoffs until this already known racist is kicked out for making racist remarks.


I would understand the players boycotting games if these allegations are proven and the NBA just let Sterling get away with it. To walk out now as some method to "get back" at Sterling just makes absolutely no sense. He didn't become a racist overnight. He has been a racist for the past 33 years that he has owned the Clippers.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

eh @ATLien woulda said worse


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



hobojoe said:


> I really hope Andrew Luck and the Colts don't show up to training camp. If they do, **** them for supporting prescription drug abuse and DUI.


No offense hobojoe, but this is a pretty terrible analogy. Drug use and racism are really hard to compare.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Dornado said:


> No offense hobojoe, but this is a pretty terrible analogy. Drug use and racism are really hard to compare.


#TeamDan


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I have to say, while sitting out a playoff game is probably too extreme on such short notice with the news breaking as recently as it did (and yes, I and everyone else knew this about Sterling... still, this is big deal) I'm with Marcus13 and MemphisX to the extent that I think the Clippers' players absolutely do need to do something to clearly demonstrate their disapproval and help force the NBA's hand on the issue. Hell, go out there with black tape over the word "Clippers" or stage some kind of protest before the game, public demands for trades, some sort of concerted job action. At some point, if that needs to escalate to a work stoppage, you have to do what you have to do. 

Also, the NBPA needs to step it the **** up and ensure that these players don't have to work for this ****ing prick. I have a lot of respect for Lebron James for coming out and making the statements he did, hopefully the players continue to press the issue... neither the Union or the Owners have done anything to date, despite his pretty public acts in this past. If it was a matter of not having the evidence or public support to do something, you'd think they'd have that now.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

If I got paid millions and millions of dollars to play a ****ing game I would happily be called a dumb ****ing ****** cracker casper the looking ghost bitch. Don't try and equate this to the civil rights days. We're past that, people like you @Dornado are just furthering the ignorance of a simpleton like Sterling.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



LeGoat06 said:


> If I got paid millions and millions of dollars to play a ****ing game I would happily be called a dumb ****ing ****** cracker casper the looking ghost bitch. Don't try and equate this to the civil rights days. We're past that, people like you @Dornado are just furthering the ignorance of a simpleton like Sterling.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

So original


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



LeGoat06 said:


> If I got paid millions and millions of dollars to play a ****ing game I would happily be called a dumb ****ing ****** cracker casper the looking ghost bitch. Don't try and equate this to the civil rights days. We're past that, people like you @Dornado are just furthering the ignorance of a simpleton like Sterling.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



LeGoat06 said:


> So original dip shit


I'll let you edit this before I give you an infraction, since I baited you with the Billy Madison video.


Seriously though... your post was like a non-sequitur. At no point did I compare this to the civil rights era. Are you saying that because it is 2014 there is an amount of racism we, or the players should just accept?


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Dornado said:


> I'll let you edit this before I give you an infraction, since I baited you with the Billy Madison video.
> 
> 
> Seriously though... your post was like a non-sequitur. At no point did I compare this to the civil rights era. Are you saying that because it is 2014 there is an amount of racism we, or the players should just accept?


Players should never accept it. But what you're saying is asinine. These guys get paid way too much money to throw it away because of some idiots remarks. The NBA and NBPA will take care of the situation. I only said Civil rights era because a boycott or sit in situation is basically what you were trying to say the Clippers should do, which is what would go along with that era, we are past that type of shit. . These guys get paid too much and have too much to play for. I do believe this guy should be relieved of his ownership but for players to not play is ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I think it's insane for the players to sit out when the NBA is still in the process of determining a punishment. IF the NBA does nothing then they can consider.

However, I also think it's absurdly unfair that the entire responsibility is being placed on the Clippers players, and not the rest of the players. They shouldn't have to sacrifice their playoffs because of Sterling.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Hibachi! said:


>


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



LeGoat06 said:


>


Such an angry individual... Anyways, not gonna derail the thread. 

Dwyane Wade on Sterling:



> Heat teammate Dwyane Wade also responded to Sterling's alleged comments, saying, "The thing that is probably the most (difficult) is the Clippers are going to have to answer the questions without having real knowledge of what really happened. They shouldn't be. They should be focused on Game 4 against the Warriors. So from that point, then, it's disturbing."


Well said... 

http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/story/_/id/10844906/no-room-donald-sterling-nba


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

@LeGoat06 I pretty specifically said you don't jump right to a work stoppage. I'm just saying if you have to escalate to get the situation taken care of you have to escalate... that's what the NBPA "taking care of it" means.


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Dornado said:


> @LeGoat06 I pretty specifically said you don't jump right to a work stoppage. I'm just saying if you have to escalate to get the situation taken care of you have to escalate... that's what the NBPA "taking care of it" means.


Fair enough gorgeous


----------



## Gronehestu

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

You know, I can understand to a point the theory that the Clippers players should not, by inaction, 'condone' this sort of behavior. To suggest that any action short of refusing to play makes them all complicit in Sterling's b.s, that's a big leap. Huge one.

I can't say what the players should do, because it's a ****ed situation that they shouldn't have to deal with in the middle of the playoffs. To that end, screw the parties who released this tape now. I get what you're doing, and you want attention, and well...congrats, you got it. But you also just torpedo'd the shit out of a championship pursuit for some players who may get hurt next year, or get traded, whatever. Your collateral damage to them and coach Rivers is probably worse than the damage to Sterling, who is who everyone thought he was.

It does suck that, short of further derailing their playoff mindset and mood with protests, the players can do almost nothing. And it does suck that, by simply going out and chasing their championship dream rather than trying to take a stand against this dumpster fire, there is a shred of validity to the thoughts that they aren't doing enough.

Normally, I have a really hard time feeling bad for pro athletes. But this sucks for the players and coaches. They're in a no-win situation unless they somehow pull through this and win a title in spite of Sterling...and even then, they'll have detractors. Probably even louder ones than they have now. 

As for Sterling, I continue to not feel sorry for him at all. However nefarious this phone call release/recording was, he's trash.


----------



## hobojoe

*Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Dornado said:


> No offense hobojoe, but this is a pretty terrible analogy. Drug use and racism are really hard to compare.



Of course it is. The point is you don't play for your owner or because of who he is as a man, you play for yourself and your teammates. And again, it's not like this is revealing anything new about Sterling. Boycotting the game accomplishes nothing but hurting yourself, your teammates and your fans. Sterling won't be at the game today, what more do you want given less than 48 hours to react? To clarify, I'm speaking to what Marcus13 said, not you.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I really think that before you can start saying the players should take dramatic action, you have to make a connection between Sterling's attitude and some actual injury that that attitude has inflicted on the player's ability to conduct their business. Action is needed to fight injustice, but only actions can be unjust. Let the public sort out the consequences for unpopular private rhetoric.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Dornado said:


> I have to say, while sitting out a playoff game is probably too extreme on such short notice with the news breaking as recently as it did (and yes, I and everyone else knew this about Sterling... still, this is big deal) I'm with Marcus13 and MemphisX to the extent that I think the Clippers' players absolutely do need to do something to clearly demonstrate their disapproval and help force the NBA's hand on the issue. *Hell, go out there with black tape over the word "Clippers" or stage some kind of protest before the game*, public demands for trades, some sort of concerted job action. At some point, if that needs to escalate to a work stoppage, you have to do what you have to do.
> 
> Also, the NBPA needs to step it the **** up and ensure that these players don't have to work for this ****ing prick. I have a lot of respect for Lebron James for coming out and making the statements he did, hopefully the players continue to press the issue... neither the Union or the Owners have done anything to date, despite his pretty public acts in this past. If it was a matter of not having the evidence or public support to do something, you'd think they'd have that now.


Great post. This would bring equal attention to the issue at hand as sitting out a game IMO - love it


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

What I would love to see is BOTH the Clippers and Warriors boycott this game, or take some sort of action...Together. no matter if you're White/Black/Hispanic/Asian...everyone.

That would be something amazing to see everyone as one, for one cause considering these two teams hate each other. 

That would force the NBA to take some serious action against this piece of shit. From the players, to the networks, this would really cause a shift in my opinion. It would be a short, one time event that would send a powerful message

I'm sure the fans would understand too.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If this same situation had happened to a player what would be the leagues repercussion??
> 
> Suspension and fine for tarnishing the teams name and the league.


Hibbert got fined 75k last year for saying no ****. I wonder what adam silver going to do with this one


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



LeGoat06 said:


> If I got paid millions and millions of dollars to play a ****ing game I would happily be called a dumb ****ing ****** cracker casper the looking ghost bitch. Don't try and equate this to the civil rights days. We're past that, people like you @Dornado are just furthering the ignorance of a simpleton like Sterling.


That's cause you're broke and will do anything for money. How about instead of getting called ****** you get a respectable job?


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> That's cause you're broke and will do anything for money. How about instead of getting called ****** you get a respectable job?


Nope


----------



## scdn

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Don't him and Jamel own TNT Moving?


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Let's not make this thread about legoat.


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

here's an extended version of the recorded conversation:

http://deadspin.com/exclusive-the-extended-donald-sterling-tape-1568291249


----------



## scdn

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Sterling should pay a fine totalling all of Mark Cuban's combined.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

http://deadspin.com/snoop-dogg-has-a-message-for-the-mother****er-that-own-1568066743

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

A part of me is ticked off that just NOW people are up in arms about tokowitz, when this is all kind of tame compared to what he's said in the past. I said this a week ago and nobody even responded. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/10680865-post40.html



> You know, every time I want to root for the Clippers I remember Donald Tokowitz is their owner... then I start hating them a little. I think I would be just as happy if OKC (Fisher) or the Spurs won (big Poppovich fan).


----------



## Floods

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

True. Although I think the tipping point for a lot of people is actually hearing racist stuff come out of his mouth as opposed to just having racist quotes attributed to him.

The single most egregious remark he's ever come out with is probably "black people smell and attract vermin" as his reasoning for not renting to them.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Floods said:


> True. Although I think the tipping point for a lot of people is actually hearing racist stuff come out of his mouth as opposed to just having racist quotes attributed to him.
> 
> The single most egregious remark he's ever come out with is probably "black people smell and attract vermin" as his reasoning for not renting to them.


So sworn statements in court don't go as far as TMZ audio tapes with the public?


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Hibbert got fined 75k last year for saying no ****. I wonder what adam silver going to do with this one


Not a damn thing that would actually hurt Sterling. What would hurt him is having his team not take the court today, but these soft ass players are more worried about their playoff game check than their self pride, I firmly believe a weak ass fine and a suspension will be handed down by the Nba.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



77AJ said:


> Well known facts already. Yet many minorities will work for a well known racist, all for the cash flow. So how serious can you take peoples out cries of racism anymore these days, when no one is willing to take a stand for what they believe in. This news will be here today and gone tomorrow, when everyone is talking about the NBA Finals.


Enough said. More people is more worried about wealth than self pride.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> So sworn statements in court don't go as far as TMZ audio tapes with the public?


I think most players in the league are unaware those comments ever existed. I certainly didn't before this thread. When was that case from??

The worst thing I had heard about Sterling before yesterday was the shit he used to yell at Baron Davis while sitting courtside...but I mean, he was stealing a Max Contract so I dont all the way blame him for that


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

There are presently protests outside of Staples Center, specifically around the Magic Johnson statue from what I'm hearing on radio.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Pablo5 said:


> Not a damn thing that would actually hurt Sterling. What would hurt him is having his team not take the court today, but these soft ass players are more worried about their playoff game check than their self pride, I firmly believe a weak ass fine and a suspension will be handed down by the Nba.


Why would them not taking the court hurt him? For decades the Clippers have sucked because he wouldn't open up his wallet. Why? Because he didn't care if they won or not. Even with him opening up his wallet I doubt much has changed. 

Plus it's completely unfair to punish the Clippers players for their owner's misdeeds. NBA careers in a certain sense are short. For lucky players they'll get to play within a championship caliber window for only a couple of years at best. They'd be hurt more than Sterling would.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Hibachi! said:


> Why would them not taking the court hurt him? For decades the Clippers have sucked because he wouldn't open up his wallet. Why? Because he didn't care if they won or not. Even with him opening up his wallet I doubt much has changed.
> 
> *Plus it's completely unfair to punish the Clippers players for someone their owner's misdeeds. NBA careers in a certain sense are short. For lucky players they'll get to play within a championship caliber window for only a couple of years at best. They'd be hurt more than Sterling would*.


You sound very silly my man. How the hell are the players are being punished if *THEY* as players don't take the court? Window or not this man don't want to be associated with minorities, so guess what don't wear his jersey during the playoffs and then only you will start to see the NBA actually do something to this racist bastard.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Hibachi! said:


> Why would them not taking the court hurt him? For decades the Clippers have sucked because he wouldn't open up his wallet. Why? Because he didn't care if they won or not. Even with him opening up his wallet I doubt much has changed.
> 
> Plus it's completely unfair to punish the Clippers players for their owner's misdeeds. NBA careers in a certain sense are short. For lucky players they'll get to play within a championship caliber window for only a couple of years at best. They'd be hurt more than Sterling would.


Because it's going to directly result in his suspension. It wouldn't punish the players in any kind of way. The Clippers would then be able to actually take the court with some self respect...instead of simply acknowledging that their boss hates them and their families but choosing to go make him some more moneys anyway


----------



## HKF

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Silver and the other owners are going to have to get him out of here. They have no choice with that whole 15 minute audio.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



HKF said:


> Silver and the other owners are going to have to get him out of here. They have no choice with that whole 15 minute audio.


I sure hope so, for NOFX's sake.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



HKF said:


> Silver and the other owners are going to have to get him out of here. They have no choice with that whole 15 minute audio.


Well this is a test for Silver. I personally don't think nothing will happen that would really hurt Sterling. The fact other owners know about him and his mentality is troubling.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> I think most players in the league are unaware those comments ever existed. I certainly didn't before this thread. When was that case from??
> 
> The worst thing I had heard about Sterling before yesterday was the shit he used to yell at Baron Davis while sitting courtside...but I mean, he was stealing a Max Contract so I dont all the way blame him for that


2005-2006 around then. 

Theres been threads about his racism on here before.

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/397833-critical-article-donald-sterling.html

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...ing-wacko-didnt-know-about-elgin-laker-2.html

BY THE WAY, when you said "Karma's a bitch" when his son died what did you mean?

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/474612-donald-sterlings-son-found-dead.html


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-clippers/294566-sterling-accused-discrimination.html


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-clippers/294566-sterling-accused-discrimination.html


 I wasn't apart of the board during that time. Good stuff


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> 2005-2006 around then.
> 
> Theres been threads about his racism on here before.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/397833-critical-article-donald-sterling.html
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...ing-wacko-didnt-know-about-elgin-laker-2.html
> 
> BY THE WAY, when you said "Karma's a bitch" when his son died what did you mean?
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/474612-donald-sterlings-son-found-dead.html



Meh, like I said I knew Sterling was an awful person. The Black History Month Ad, the Baron Davis rants, and I wish I could find the article about the quote he made to the courts about how he cheats with females because they throw it at him and he thanks them afterwards and then the person with the court said "Sir, we were asking if this is your handwriting". Dude is a creep in every sense of the word. But no, I didn't know about the him refusing to rent to minorities and saying they smell. Definitely didn't.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> Meh, like I said I knew Sterling was an awful person. The Black History Month Ad, the Baron Davis rants, and I wish I could find the article about the quote he made to the courts about how he cheats with females because they throw it at him and he thanks them afterwards and then the person with the court said "Sir, we were asking if this is your handwriting". Dude is a creep in every sense of the word. But no, I didn't know about the him refusing to rent to minorities and saying they smell. Definitely didn't.



Fair enough. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Interesting that the NBPA has a corrupt politician and alleged sexual predator, Kevin Johnson, as their voice on this matter.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*


----------



## LeGoat06

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

ENOUGH WITH THE PERSONAL ATTACKS


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Ban coming soon for this guy


----------



## EGarrett

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

My thoughts:

1. It was great to see the players make the statement they did Sunday after not talking about it before. 

2. With that kind of countershot, her legal advisor must be the guy who dropped the bomb on Japan.

3. I wonder if #KKKlippers would start trending?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Whoa, LeGoat got banned again? What did he say this time?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



E.H. Munro said:


>


What a great picture.

But it's mildly annoying that he put "2" instead of "to". Unless there's another meaning I'm missing?

The recording does seem a bit weird. He never comes across(to me at least) as full blown racist. It almost seems like he's concerned about someones elses feelings. I mean he even says something along the lines of I don't hate minorities they are fine just don't be seen in public with them. And her being Mexican/Black seems weird. The whole situation is weird.

Though his past misdeeds obviously don't allow him to get any type of leeway or benefit of the doubt. Does the NBA actually have any grounds as far as taking the team away/forcing him to sell?


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



> OAKLAND, Calif. -- Sacramento mayor Kevin Johnson, working on behalf of the National Basketball Players Association, said the players want the NBA to ban Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling from attending future playoff games this season and levy the maximum possible punishment against Sterling in response to racist comments purportedly made by him to girlfriend V. Stiviano.
> 
> Johnson met with NBA commissioner Adam Silver on Sunday before they attended Game 4 of the Clippers' first-round series against the Golden State Warriors. During the meeting, Johnson laid out what the players felt were key objectives in terms of the league's dealings with Sterling.
> 
> "The players wanted to ensure that Mr. Sterling does not attend any games for the Clippers or any other team for the duration of the playoffs," Johnson said. "We're confident that the commissioner understood that this is an enormous distraction for everyone, and we want the focus to really be on the games and what's taking place on the court, and he certainly understood that."


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/10849699/kevin-johnson-says-nba-players-want-max-punishment-donald-sterling

NBPA lobbying for a postseason ban as part of "maximum penalty", which makes sense, b/c heaven-forbid the Clippers win the championship and Sterling try to lift that trophy. That'd be a horrible visual and message.


----------



## EGarrett

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



l0st1 said:


> The recording does seem a bit weird. He never comes across(to me at least) as full blown racist. It almost seems like he's concerned about someones elses feelings. I mean he even says something along the lines of I don't hate minorities they are fine just don't be seen in public with them. And her being Mexican/Black seems weird. The whole situation is weird.


That tape is _exactly_ what full-blown racists sound like when they are confronted about their racism. Modern American society has repudiated racism so strongly that they can't admit it to themselves, so you hear that kind of glitching and self-contradiction happen as they are in the process of saying blatantly racist things. Remember Dog the Bounty Hunter? "It's not that they're black ... but I'll be damned if I lose everything I've worked for because of some f***** n*****." And so on.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



l0st1 said:


> The recording does seem a bit weird. He never comes across(to me at least) as full blown racist. It almost seems like he's concerned about someones elses feelings. I mean he even says something along the lines of I don't hate minorities they are fine just don't be seen in public with them. And her being Mexican/Black seems weird. The whole situation is weird.


Just because it doesn't sound like a Klan rally doesn't mean it isn't racism.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



l0st1 said:


> It almost seems like he's concerned about someones elses feelings. I mean he even says something along the lines of I don't hate minorities they are fine just don't be seen in public with them.


On that note, I'm still trying to figure out who Sterling associates with that is so concerned about his girlfriend posting pictures on Instagram. I mean, really, who are these mystery people that have a multi-billionaire concerned about their feelings?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



EGarrett said:


> That tape is _exactly_ what full-blown racists sound like when they are confronted about their racism. Modern American society has repudiated racism so strongly that they can't admit it to themselves, so you hear that kind of glitching and self-contradiction happen as they are in the process of saying blatantly racist things. Remember Dog the Bounty Hunter? "It's not that they're black ... but I'll be damned if I lose everything I've worked for because of some f***** n*****." And so on.



Oh, I know. I get it. But you don't think it seems a bit odd that even in a private conversation still spoke like that? I mean he has said much worse in the past(which is why I'm not arguing leniency or anything) so why would he tip toe around it in this conversation? A lot of things just sounded like he was getting pressured from somewhere/someone that was pushing him to say some of that crap.

Again, not saying he isn't a racist or he isn't a POS that deserves everything that's coming his way. Just saying that of all the things that could of done him in this one seems a bit planned/fishy to me. Has it been explained why it was recorded? And his girlfriends part in the recording seemed weird, scripted almost. And I know someone touched on it early but it's a bit ironic that a noted racist, Dbag is dating a mixed woman.

I'm probably reading into things.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



kbdullah said:


> On that note, I'm still trying to figure out who Sterling associates with that is so concerned about his girlfriend posting pictures on Instagram. I mean, really, who are these mystery people that have a multi-billionaire concerned about their feelings?


True. And even if there is some mystery associates that are pressuring Sterling it still falls on Sterling for being associated with them and abiding by their demands.

So, again, before this gets twisted; I want to stress that I am not arguing on behalf of Sterling. There are just some questions to this whole thing.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

NBA press conference at 2 p.m. ET tomorrow.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

https://mobile.twitter.com/Boooooney/status/460211644551811073/photo/1

Sterling daughter


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

She's pretty cute....and I hope she used lube. She won't be walking right for awhile.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



NOFX22 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460211644551811073
> Sterling daughter


Fixed; I hope it's true (you never know w/ Twitter) b/c it'd be awfully hilarious.


----------



## EGarrett

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



l0st1 said:


> Oh, I know. I get it. But you don't think it seems a bit odd that even in a private conversation still spoke like that? I mean he has said much worse in the past(which is why I'm not arguing leniency or anything) so why would he tip toe around it in this conversation? A lot of things just sounded like he was getting pressured from somewhere/someone that was pushing him to say some of that crap.


I'm saying that racists can't admit they're racist even to themselves or in private conversations. I wouldn't be surprised if he contradicts himself like that even when muttering under his breath while he's alone. The Dog the Bounty Hunter tape was the same thing, he thought no one was listening but his son and he still did the same thing. "It's not that they're black ... " then he immediately starts cursing about "some f***** n*****."

You can do the same thing to the racists on Youtube. Even a lot of the ones saying the most vile things. Just ask them "are you a racist?" And they will suddenly glitch up like some obsolete piece of crap broken computer. "No! No! I just think black people need to go where they belong..." Or some other such paper-thin nonsense that barely even makes sense and you can flick away instantly like a booger.


----------



## EGarrett

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Oh by the way, maybe the solution isn't to try to force Sterling to sell, but just letting his whole franchise fall apart? Let all the players leave in free agency and no one sign there until he has to hire D-league guys. No coaches. Have the stands be half-empty and most of those people be wearing "KKKlippers!" jerseys etc. The franchise value would plummet so quickly that the result would be the same. It would cost him a fortune.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



> Sterling faces tough challenge
> Lester Munson [ARCHIVE]
> 
> ESPN.com | April 28, 2014
> The alleged racist and misogynist rants of Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling will test the leadership of new NBA commissioner Adam Silver. Sterling's apparent misconduct raises legal questions about Silver's authority and possible punishments to be assessed against Sterling:
> 
> Q: Can Silver force Sterling to say whether the voice on the tapes is his?
> 
> A: Yes. Under the terms of Paragraph 24(m)(ii) of the "constitution" that governs the 30 owners of NBA teams and establishes the authority of the owners' commissioner, Silver can require Sterling to respond under oath to questions. The commissioner has "the right to require testimony and the production of documents and other evidence from any Member." As an owner, Sterling is a "member" of the NBA. Sterling and his lawyers could delay answering questions from Silver, but if Sterling refuses to admit or to deny that it is his voice on the tapes, he is in violation of the constitution and would face termination. He has no protection from the U.S. Constitution's Fifth Amendment guarantee against self-incrimination, because he is not facing any charge of any crime.
> 
> Q: What penalties can Silver issue?
> 
> A: Under the provisions of the bylaws, Silver has two sets of powers that he may use. Under either, he can issue a lifetime suspension and a substantial fine. Under Paragraph 24(l) of the constitution that was adopted by the NBA owners on Oct. 26, 2005, he can issue a fine of up to $2.5 million, can suspend an owner indefinitely and can order the forfeiture of draft picks. This provision applies to situations that are not covered by specific rules within the constitution. In another provision, Paragraph 35(A)(c), Silver can issue an indefinite suspension and a fine of $1 million to any owner who "makes ... a statement having or designed to have an effect prejudicial or detrimental to the best interests of basketball." If Silver wants to hammer Sterling, he can assert that Sterling's statements are so egregious that they go beyond the misconduct contemplated in Paragraph 35 and allow Silver to assess the greater penalties found in Paragraph 24. Sterling can argue that he merely made a statement, but the statement at a minimum allows a lifetime suspension and a $1 million fine.
> 
> Q: Is it possible for Silver and the NBA to terminate Sterling's franchise ownership?
> 
> A: Yes. Under the terms of Paragraph 13 of the constitution, the owners can terminate another owner's franchise with a vote of three-fourths of the NBA Board of Governors, which is composed of all 30 owners. The power to terminate is limited to things like gambling and fraud in the application for ownership, but it also includes a provision for termination when an owner "fails to fulfill" a "contractual obligation" in "such a way as to affect the [NBA] or its members adversely." Silver and the owners could assert that Sterling's statements violated the constitution's requirements to conduct business on a "reasonable" and "ethical" level.
> 
> Any owner or Silver can initiate the termination procedure with a written charge describing the violation. Sterling would have five days to respond to the charge with a written answer. The commissioner would then schedule a special meeting of the NBA Board of Governors within 10 days. Both sides would have a chance to present their evidence, and then the board would vote. If three-fourths of the board members vote to terminate, then Sterling would face termination of his ownership. It would require a vote of two-thirds of the board to reduce the termination to a fine. Terminating a franchise would obviously be a drastic remedy, but the potential of the termination procedure gives Silver and the other owners vast leverage in any discussion with Sterling about an involuntary sale of his team.
> 
> Q: Sterling is notoriously litigious. Can he go to court to stop Silver from punishing him?
> 
> A: Not effectively. When Silver issues his punishment to Sterling, the decision is final. The constitution provides in Paragraph 24(m) that a commissioner's decision shall be "final, binding, and conclusive" and shall be as final as an award of arbitration. It is almost impossible to find a judge in the United States judicial system who would set aside an award of arbitration. Sterling can file a lawsuit, but he would face a humiliating defeat early in the process. There is no antitrust theory or principle that would help him against Silver and the NBA. He could claim an antitrust violation, for example, if he were trying to move his team to a different market. But under the terms of the NBA constitution, he has no chance to succeed in litigation over punishment.


http://m.espn.go.com/general/story?storyId=10852199&src=desktop

So the Board of Governors CAN make a move to take the franchise. I hope they drop the hammer on Sterling.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



EGarrett said:


> Oh by the way, maybe the solution isn't to try to force Sterling to sell, but just letting his whole franchise fall apart? Let all the players leave in free agency and no one sign there until he has to hire D-league guys. No coaches. Have the stands be half-empty and most of those people be wearing "KKKlippers!" jerseys etc. The franchise value would plummet so quickly that the result would be the same. It would cost him a fortune.


that's basically what he was doing with them for the last 25 years (until the Paul trade) and he still managed to make money hand over fist


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



EGarrett said:


> Oh by the way, maybe the solution isn't to try to force Sterling to sell, but just letting his whole franchise fall apart? Let all the players leave in free agency and no one sign there until he has to hire D-league guys. No coaches. Have the stands be half-empty and most of those people be wearing "KKKlippers!" jerseys etc. The franchise value would plummet so quickly that the result would be the same. It would cost him a fortune.


You do realize that the Clippers make money for every other owner in tangible ways don't you. It is one of the more valuable franchises in the league and any harm you do to it is harm that you do to your entire brand and to every other franchise. 

What you are suggesting is that a lot of billionaires should do shit that costs them a lot of money. I am sure that is a real option. They must be getting ready to do that right now.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

If the franchise begins to lose value, Sterling would sell if he's rational. Several major companies (State Farm, Kia, CarMax, etc) have pulled their Clippers endorsements. The franchise is already worth less to him than to another prospective buyer. He'd probably stand to lose his key guys in free agency while being unable to recruit new talent. But new buyers could rebuild those relationships with a little diplomacy, especially in a major market like LA. So _hopefully_, owners could stomach short-term revenue loss in anticipation of a long-term solution to this Sterling fiasco.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> So the Board of Governors CAN make a move to take the franchise. I hope they drop the hammer on Sterling.





> Terminating a franchise would obviously be a drastic remedy


So would that mean his ownership is terminated or the franchise is terminated?

I mean if they terminated his ownership does that mean he just loses the hundreds of millions the team is worth or is he forced to sell? I don't get how they can strip him of the team with that kind of money on the line


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



kbdullah said:


> If the franchise begins to lose value, Sterling would sell if he's rational. Several major companies (State Farm, Kia, CarMax, etc) have pulled their Clippers endorsements. The franchise is already worth less to him than to another prospective buyer. He'd probably stand to lose his key guys in free agency while being unable to recruit new talent. But new buyers could rebuild those relationships with a little diplomacy, especially in a major market like LA. So _hopefully_, owners could stomach short-term revenue loss in anticipation of a long-term solution to this Sterling fiasco.


http://time.com/79519/donald-sterling-los-angeles-clippers-racist-sponsors/

Sounds like multiple companies have completely cut ties and a hand full more have suspended their relationship until this gets resolved. 

I don't see how he can keep the team after all of this.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Seems a lot more likely that they would try to negotiate something acceptable to everyone. They will want to make Sterling abdicate peacefully if they can. The thing the league most wants is for this shit to just go away as quickly and as permanently as possible.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I'm also curious how much of the Clippers Sterling owns. He's also going through a divorce, no? He has a pre-nup? Or his wife, the one who showed up dressed in all black, gets half?


----------



## EGarrett

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Diable said:


> You do realize that the Clippers make money for every other owner in tangible ways don't you. It is one of the more valuable franchises in the league and any harm you do to it is harm that you do to your entire brand and to every other franchise.
> 
> What you are suggesting is that a lot of billionaires should do shit that costs them a lot of money. I am sure that is a real option. They must be getting ready to do that right now.


People who know business understand that sometimes a situation is about losing the minimum. If an owner is causing national news that is a black mark on your entire league, and players are doing things like throwing down their jerseys, while coaches and others are calling for fans and sponsors to boycott them, that is *already* harming the league. Saying that something will cost them money ignores that condoning or not acting may cost them more.


----------



## Najee

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



hobojoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460181384145797121


Considering the NAACP was an organization started by white Jewish people and did not have a national black president until the 1970s, it adds more credence that the group was created to be a shill organization to marginalize progress of minorities.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

The Reds won the world series with a racist owner. Play ball like you been there Clippers. It isn't the end of the world.


----------



## roux

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/apr/28/knicks-larry-johnson-calls-all-black-nba-league/



> New York Knicks executive Larry Johnson has a different take on the racial fire that’s recently ignited over Clippers owner Donald Sterling, looking at the broader picture to make his main point: It’s high time blacks started their own league, he said.
> 
> In a tweet, the former star player wrote: “Black people your Focusing on the wrong thing. We should be focusing on having our own, Own team own League! To For Self!!”
> 
> Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...son-calls-all-black-nba-league/#ixzz30Hja3dkm
> Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


Ugh...


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Shut up, Larry.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Yeah it's officially become goofball season on this story. From Wesley Morris on Grantland:



> I’ve always found it impossible to ignore the reality that American sports — and especially the NBA — have almost always been about white men owning and trading mostly black men. Civility, progress, and lots of money introduced a lubricant for decorum. We don’t have to talk about how much the NBA is like the old South because, in theory, this is black athletes signing up for and being paid well to work for white people. Very superficially, it’s all on the up-and-up. Yet you’re never not aware of who’s in charge. The David Stern era, with its union squabbles and enforced dress code, made me feel owned.


Good lord. Just please go away.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

By made him feel owned, he means it's like any other job where you are not self-employed. At least I never had a job where all that stuff was not part of the deal until I worked for myself.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Diable said:


> By made him feel owned, he means it's like any other job where you are not self-employed. At least I never had a job where all that stuff was not part of the deal until I worked for myself.


Everyone is self-employed. I can leave my job right now, and even if I was under contract I still could or the business could fold etc.

For anyone that isn't a slave to be comparing themselves to slaves, **** you.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Mrs. Thang said:


> Yeah it's officially become goofball season on this story. From Wesley Morris on Grantland:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord. Just please go away.


Ah the good ol' NBA players are slaves argument. It's been made before and will be made again. It's a disgraceful comparison, and a mockery to the memory of those that really were slaves.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> Everyone is self-employed. I can leave my job right now, and even if I was under contract I still could or the business could fold etc.
> 
> For anyone that isn't a slave to be comparing themselves to slaves, **** you.


Thank you. I've always found that ridiculous.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Rumors swirling that Silver is going to drop the hammer. Marc Stein tweets one exec believes it to be a lifetime ban, over $1 million in fines and the league helping him sell the team.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



bball2223 said:


> Rumors swirling that Silver is going to drop the hammer. Marc Stein tweets one exec believes it to be a lifetime ban, over $1 million in fines and the league helping him sell the team.


I agree with Cuban that I don't want the league to force him to sell the team. Have the league make his life a living hell until he buckles and sells the team on his own? Yes.

Force him to bend over and take Magics deal and get pennies on the dollar? What the **** is that? That to me would be worse than the racist comments. 

I'm starting to get to the level of wondering why everyone cares if this old white man they already knew was racist said racist shit? 

I had to change my kids diaper when he woke up this morning. I just finished drinking a coffee. Donald Sterling has always been racist. These are all facts. Why are peoples minds being blown over this?


----------



## Diable

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

The lifetime ban is about what I would expect. Forcing him to sell the team is probably too extreme for the owners to agree upon. Those dudes are probably pretty big on defending the rights of billionaires and that would entail a long legal battle if Sterling wouldn't go along with it. I don't think he can really fight a lifetime ban effectively.


----------



## roux

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



> Several league officials – including owners and Board of Governors members – told Yahoo Sports they believe Silver has been studying the nuclear option on Sterling: a provision in the NBA’s bylaws that would allow Silver to summon a vote of league owners to strip Sterling of his ownership. The NBA would run the Clippers until the team could be sold.


per Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo Sports

http://nba.si.com/2014/04/29/donald...clippers-nba-adam-silver-ownership/?eref=sihp


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



roux said:


> per Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo Sports
> 
> http://nba.si.com/2014/04/29/donald...clippers-nba-adam-silver-ownership/?eref=sihp


Meaning he may be suspended and a stiff fine, but he will not be forced to sell his team. The other owners have known about him and his views. It's an elite group and they wont flip on him.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Diable said:


> The lifetime ban is about what I would expect. Forcing him to sell the team is probably too extreme for the owners to agree upon. Those dudes are probably pretty big on defending the rights of billionaires and that would entail a long legal battle if Sterling wouldn't go along with it. I don't think he can really fight a lifetime ban effectively.


I agree with the entire post. Silver is a panzy just as Stern was. He dont want the NBA in a long dragged out battle with Sterling in court. From what I read so far the audio wouldnt even be amitted if this went to court.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Pablo5 said:


> I agree with the entire post. Silver is a panzy just as Stern was. He dont want the NBA in a long dragged out battle with Sterling in court. From what I read so far the audio wouldnt even be amitted if this went to court.



It wouldn't because it's illegal in California.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Basel said:


> It wouldn't because it's illegal in California.


I know. That's why i dont think they will force him to sell the team.

So if the advertisers have to right to pull their ad's and drop the Clip's, why cant the soft ass players have the right not to play?


----------



## Chief Choke-my-chicken

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

He shouldn't be forced to sell anything. He was illegally recorded in the privacy of his home.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Chief Choke-a-ho said:


> He shouldn't be forced to sell anything. He was illegally recorded in the privacy of his home.


My man your name is funny ass hell, LMAO...


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Chief Choke-a-ho said:


> He shouldn't be forced to sell anything. He was illegally recorded in the privacy of his home.


My employer can fire me for having a purple Mohawk. Even though purple Mohawks are legal.


----------



## Chief Choke-my-chicken

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> My employer can fire me for having a purple Mohawk. Even though purple Mohawks are legal.


It's just a slippery slope.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Chief Choke-a-ho said:


> It's just a slippery slope.



Okay, Mark Cuban.


----------



## Chief Choke-my-chicken

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Basel said:


> Okay, Mark Cuban.


I'm sure Mark Cuban is much more intelligent than you. Anyway did you get my message ? I can't see avatars or any type of videos and links


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> My employer can fire me for having a purple Mohawk. Even though purple Mohawks are legal.


You don't have a gauranteed contract either. You dont make a quarter of what the average athlete makes. Please stop the "my employer" bs because it's apples to walnuts........


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Chief Choke-a-ho said:


> He shouldn't be forced to sell anything. He was illegally recorded in the privacy of his home.


Doesn't change what was on the recording.

Didn't someone post the bylaws and it said they had the right to vote him out outside of the courts?


----------



## Chief Choke-my-chicken

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



l0st1 said:


> Doesn't change what was on the recording.
> 
> Didn't someone post the bylaws and it said they had the right to vote him out outside of the courts?


True. I didn't see the bylaws so I'm not sure on the issue.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Chief Choke-a-ho said:


> True. I didn't see the bylaws so I'm not sure on the issue.


It's on page 13 of this thread.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Pablo5 said:


> You don't have a gauranteed contract either. You dont make a quarter of what the average athlete makes. Please stop the "my employer" bs because it's apples to walnuts........


What does that have to do with anything? We were discussing tokowitz, not the players. 

Tokowitz isn't being charged with a crime, so I'm not sure what is or isn't legal matters. 

Marijuana use is legal in Cali with medical card. Do you think the nba would suspend Blake griffin if he smoked weed, even with ID card?

lol @LeGoat06 doing the typical legoat thing by saying something dumb and quickly painting himself into a corner with no way out.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Speaking of LeGoat is he permanently banned or what? What did he say this time that got him the ax.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



l0st1 said:


> Speaking of LeGoat is he permanently banned or what? What did he say this time that got him the ax.



Now he is.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Press conference minutes away.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Basel said:


> Now he is.


Wow, he must of done something pretty bad this time. I mean I know he has past offenses but must be something extreme to get a perm ban. Oh well.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



l0st1 said:


> Speaking of LeGoat is he permanently banned or what? What did he say this time that got him the ax.


I don't know but now that hb and Irving are also gone we need a new site dunce.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

boom


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> I don't know but now that hb and Irving are also gone we need a new site dunce.


HB left too?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



l0st1 said:


> HB left too?


Welcome back from your coma? Hb left like three years ago.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Can we watch the conference anywhere online?


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Basel said:


> It wouldn't because it's illegal in California.





Pablo5 said:


> I know. That's why i dont think they will force him to sell the team.
> 
> So if the advertisers have to right to pull their ad's and drop the Clip's, why cant the soft ass players have the right not to play?





Chief Choke-my-chicken said:


> He shouldn't be forced to sell anything. He was illegally recorded in the privacy of his home.





Jamel Irief said:


> *My employer can fire me for having a purple Mohawk. Even though purple Mohawks are legal*.


you were saying what now? so youre comparing yourself to......?


----------



## FSH

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Marcus13 said:


> Can we watch the conference anywhere online?


did you try nba.com? lol


----------



## FSH

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Silver is on!


----------



## roux

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Silver looks uncomfortable up there


----------



## FSH

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

WOW. Banned for LIFE

Silver just dropped the hammer


----------



## roux

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

KABOOM!!! **** em!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*


----------



## FSH

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Good for Silver didnt cave to a owner. Get that racist **** out of the league


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

Banned for life. 2.5M fine. Banned from Governors meetings. And he is urging Board to force a sale of the team.


----------



## roux

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

This is fantastic and exactly what Silver needed to do


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*

I chuckle everytime Magic is brought up in this like a victim. Like the guy didn't know who/what Sterling was for 30+ years and continue to associate with him. **** out of here with that.

You too, NAACP. You fools were going to give him an award this week.


Good for the league, happy Silver stepped up to the plate and knocked this issue out of the park. Good stuff.


----------



## roux

*Re: Donald Sterling Is Banned for Life Racist Piece of Shit*

Thread title updated with glee


----------



## FSH

Silver killed this he is being a badass there not taking any shit

This is good for the NBA and im happy for the Clippers fan base because it was looking like a mass exodus was coming from Doc and Players


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Pablo5 said:


> you were saying what now? so youre comparing yourself to......?


A nba owner. You were mentioning players why?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Silver needs to drop the mic and walk off like a boss with two guns in the air...


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Pablo5 said:


> I know. That's why i dont think they will force him to sell the team.
> 
> So if the advertisers have to right to pull their ad's and drop the Clip's, why cant the soft ass players have the right not to play?





> "Title VII of the Civil Rights Act prohibits employers from fining individuals for opposing discrimination. NBA contracts can also not "contract around" civil rights protections, meaning NBA players who boycott games over an owners' racism may be protected under the law."



Read More: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/nb...ng-la-clippers-adam-silver-nba/#ixzz30IMxXPGt


----------



## FSH

It still amazing that with all of the rumors + a lawsuit from a NBA legend the NAACP was still gonna give him a 2nd Lifetime achievement award


----------



## FSH

So when does the Bidding War for the Clippers start?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Several groups with desire to purchase Clippers are already stepping forward, with a bidding war expected to exceed $1 billion for Clippers.





> @WojYahooNBA: Among those groups, Magic Johnson and Guggenheim Partners will be front-and-center in pursuit of the Clippers.


...


----------



## FSH

I think we all know Magic and Guggenheim group will be the owner of the Clippers soon


----------



## roux

Is there any chance the Seattle group could swipe in here?


----------



## Bogg

roux said:


> Is there any chance the Seattle group could swipe in here?


Yes, but I think the Clips stay in LA (too lucrative of a market) and Seattle eventually gets an expansion team after the league gets all the new arenas built that it needs built.


----------



## kbdullah

As a player, I'd be mad if I signed a contract expecting to live in LA and then they relocated to Seattle. Seattle is OK, not my kind of town though.


----------



## roux

kbdullah said:


> As a player, I'd be mad if I signed a contract expecting to live in LA and then they relocated to Seattle. Seattle is OK, not my kind of town though.


Well I highly doubt the nba would look to punish the clippers fan base by having the team sold and relocated.. I was just wondering if it was even possible it could happen.


----------



## R-Star

This is absolute ****ing nonsense.

"Hey, we all knew he was racist, but since it wasn't front and center we didn't really care. Chris Paul didn't care, Blake Griffin didn't care, Doc Rivers didn't care, Adam Silver didn't care, but now that its public, we're outraged."

Forcing the guy to sell his team, all probably at some premeditated recordings orchestrated by Magic and the Guggenheim group, is an absolute abortion of justice. 

I'm honestly appalled by this nonsense.


----------



## Dornado

R-Star said:


> This is absolute ****ing nonsense.
> 
> "Hey, we all knew he was racist, but since it wasn't front and center we didn't really care. Chris Paul didn't care, Blake Griffin didn't care, Doc Rivers didn't care, Adam Silver didn't care, but now that its public, we're outraged."
> 
> Forcing the guy to sell his team, all probably at some premeditated recordings orchestrated by Magic and the Guggenheim group, is an absolute abortion of justice.
> 
> I'm honestly appalled by this nonsense.


Yeah... they definitely should have let that racist prick do whatever he wanted, regardless of its impact on the Association, its players and in particular those on the Clippers roster.

You're basically arguing that the statute of limitations was up, or something? The guy is a scum bag, you should be glad that someone finally took him down and a little less worried about when or how.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> Yeah... they definitely should have let that racist prick do whatever he wanted, regardless of its impact on the Association, its players and in particular those on the Clippers roster.
> 
> You're basically arguing that the statute of limitations was up, or something? The guy is a scum bag, you should be glad that someone finally took him down and a little less worried about when or how.


You should probably actually read my posts in this thread before running your mouth. I feel he should be punished with the fullest extent of fines both through sanctions and monetarily. But to force him to sell his team? All the while when there's clearly something sketchy going on with Magics involvement? And you bring up statute of limitations like Silver is all of the sudden a supreme court judge and not just the commissioner of the NBA is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Marcus13

Way to debut yourself Silver! Im pretty sure he just temporarily won everybody's support


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Forcing him to sell the team IS THE FULLEST EXTENT. It's in the bylaws. Everything they're trying to do is completely legal according to the NBAs constitution.


----------



## Hibachi!

I would venture to guess a lawsuit would be coming along the way. I'm glad Silver stepped up on this, but it's pretty crazy to force a guy to sell the team. I mean the dude JUST had a settlement for a ton of racist shit, and now all of a sudden guys like Doc Rivers and Adam Silver are acting like they're suddenly so shocked to find this out?

This could cost him a SUBSTANTIAL amount of money because essentially he has no bargaining tools for selling the team. To be honest I hate Sterling and I think it's good for the NBA, but I don't necessarily think it's a fair punishment.

Ban him from the stadium. Make him pay a fine. Make him publicly apologize. There's lots of things they could do. But to make him sell the team that he paid for? That's pretty cray. That's just my opinion. My guess is the NBA has wanted a new owner of the Clippers for AGES, and they finally found a way to do it. If this was say, Micky Arison or Paul Allen made similar comments I highly doubt we'd be seeing the same results.

The NBA has known about Sterling's racism for YEARS. The owners knew, the commissioner knew, and the players knew. Just read any reports of what he's done and it's clear. To say that the owners/commissioner are doing this because of the moral reprehensibility of Sterling's comments is absurd. They never did a thing when he was bringing people in the showers and showing the players off like they were zoo animals. Or talking about the stink black people leave in apartments. Not a damn thing. This is all about ousting Donald Sterling. Which, like I said, is fine. But the punishment doesn't really fit the crime imo.


----------



## Dornado

R-Star said:


> You should probably actually read my posts in this thread before running your mouth. I feel he should be punished with the fullest extent of fines both through sanctions and monetarily. But to force him to sell his team? All the while when there's clearly something sketchy going on with Magics involvement? And you bring up statute of limitations like Silver is all of the sudden a supreme court judge and not just the commissioner of the NBA is pretty hilarious.


Why should they let him keep the team when his ownership of the team compromises the integrity of the league and, frankly, the viability of the franchise itself? Why should the NBA let him continue to profit off its Association, as all teams do?

My comment about "statute of limitations" was in reference to this comment:



> "Hey, we all knew he was racist, but since it wasn't front and center we didn't really care. Chris Paul didn't care, Blake Griffin didn't care, Doc Rivers didn't care, Adam Silver didn't care, but now that its public, we're outraged."


Of course, you took "statute of limitations" literally and said something about me comparing Silver to the Supreme Court, I'm assuming because you thought the phrase sounded all 'law-like', weird. My point was - so what if they knew before? They know more now. Just because they might have had some knowledge at an earlier date doesn't mean they are somehow precluded from doing something about it now, especially in light of newly discovered information. The guy is a racist piece of shit, as the thread describes, and the NBA needs to remove his presence from the league completely.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Jamel Irief said:


> Welcome back from your coma? Hb left like three years ago.



Meh, never pay attention to who comes and goes. Oooh. I think I have him confused with Hibachi.


----------



## Maravilla

As mentioned above. I think the 'false outrage' from many of the players, Doc, and the league brass is ridiculous. Sterling should be good, but stop the dog n pony show trying to get people to act like you weren't happy to take Sterling's money/benefits while fully knowing what the guy was. 

The only people I feel any sympathy for in this situation are the fans of the clippers tbh... and even still...most people who follow the team would have known about Sterling well before now.


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> This is absolute ****ing nonsense.
> 
> "Hey, we all knew he was racist, but since it wasn't front and center we didn't really care. Chris Paul didn't care, Blake Griffin didn't care, Doc Rivers didn't care, Adam Silver didn't care, but now that its public, we're outraged."
> 
> Forcing the guy to sell his team, all probably at some premeditated recordings orchestrated by Magic and the Guggenheim group, is an absolute abortion of justice.
> 
> I'm honestly appalled by this nonsense.



I agree with the fact that the players/coaches signed there despite his well documented racist past. But the Silver explained it well, Sterling was never convicted or proved guilty of anything. NBA can't step in and punish him for something that legally he did not do. Now that there was proof, and of course Sterling in all of his arrogance admitted to it, the NBA could step in and lay the smack down.

Silver said this punishment was only for this incident. Curious how accurate that is.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: On ownership super majority needed to vote Sterling out, one Board of Governor tells Yahoo: "Adam has the votes - all of them, I believe."


...


----------



## Diable

You'd need three quarters of the NBA owners to force him to sell. Since Sterling doesn't count I guess that's 22 or 23 out of 29. It probably is unlikely that they have that level of support for it. I guess Cuban is on record as opposing it, although he probably hates Sterling and might vote against him on that basis.


----------



## l0st1

Was legal footing does Sterling have? It's apart of the bylaws and broke them. It states fairly clearly the potential punishment for such an offense.

NBA shouldn't be expected to allow an owner to continue being apart of their Association at their own detriment. 

I agree, and have said before, that it seems reallllly fishy how this all went down. Magic being the first person in line to make a bid on the team seems even more sketchy.


----------



## Pyrex

Wowzers, I don't think this punishment was a good idea. I mean Sterling did think he was saying this in privacy of his own home, and see a big giant fiasco lawsuit coming. What he said was absolutely horrible, but not illegal...and he was blackmailed. I don't think this is the end, might be just the beginning of more crazy to come.


----------



## l0st1

Pyrex said:


> Wowzers, I don't think this punishment was a good idea. I mean Sterling did think he was saying this in privacy of his own home, and see a big giant fiasco lawsuit coming. What he said was absolutely horrible, but not illegal...and he was blackmailed. I don't think this is the end, might be just the beginning of more crazy to come.


How was he blackmailed?

I don't get why people keep saying its not illegal to be racist. He isn't being convicted of a crime nor is he going to prison.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

None of the other other owners will want the public backlash of being the owner that voted to keep Sterling. Silver will get the votes.


----------



## Pyrex

l0st1 said:


> How was he blackmailed?
> 
> I don't get why people keep saying its not illegal to be racist. He isn't being convicted of a crime nor is he going to prison.


It isn't illegal to be a racist, its illegal to act upon it. Please don't tell me you think that people are breaking the law if they don't like another race.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The public backlash of the comments and the financial consequences of the sponsors leaving are all the league needs to justify the vote to sell.


----------



## l0st1

Pyrex said:


> It isn't illegal to be a racist, its illegal to act upon it. Please don't tell me you think that people are breaking the law if they don't like another race.


Huh? Read my post again.


> How was he blackmailed?
> 
> I don't get why people keep saying its not illegal to be racist. He isn't being convicted of a crime nor is he going to prison.


I'm saying he hasn't done anything illegal and he isn't being punished legally. This is essentially a breach of contract. An owner is supposed to follow the constitution and bylaws of the NBA just like a US resident is supposed to follow federal laws.


----------



## l0st1

Has it been released how the recording got leaked and what role his GF played in this? Someone told me Sterling requested to record all conversations because he's forgetful? But that doesn't seem right at all. I'm also reading that she conned him?


----------



## kbdullah

I look at it like this... the fine and the indefinite or lifetime suspension was something that simply had to be done, I don't see anyone disputing that. 

But once you get there, there's still all the financial matters of the revenue sharing and the profits the Clippers bring to the league as long as Sterling is the owner. Ticket prices will go down, and all the sponsors have pulled and you need ownership capable of bringing that back into play. Not just for the Clippers, but for the rest of the league. Whether the decision was based on conviction or finance, it's in the best interest of the league to take that step. I know some owners, including Mark Cuban, were on the fence about setting a precedent that could endanger owners' personal and religious beliefs. Judging by Twitter remarks, seems momentum swaying in direction of supporting Adam Silver fully.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Dornado said:


> The guy is a scum bag, you should be glad that someone finally took him down and a little less worried about when or how.


When and how matter. When and how are pretty much the cornerstones of the American justice system. I don't care one lick about Sterling, but am very uncomfortable with 'how' they got him. The guy just got railroaded for thought crime. Even if I don't feel one shred of sympathy for him it still bothers me that that can happen.


----------



## MemphisX

Pyrex said:


> It isn't illegal to be a racist, its illegal to act upon it. Please don't tell me you think that people are breaking the law if they don't like another race.


Sterling isn't charged with a crime.


The other owners are charging him with hurting profits.


----------



## Hibachi!

l0st1 said:


> Has it been released how the recording got leaked and what role his GF played in this? Someone told me Sterling requested to record all conversations because he's forgetful? But that doesn't seem right at all. I'm also reading that she conned him?


She's a professional con-artist and gold digger.


----------



## Dornado

Mrs. Thang said:


> When and how matter. When and how are pretty much the cornerstones of the American justice system. I don't care one lick about Sterling, but am very uncomfortable with 'how' they got him. The guy just got railroaded for thought crime. Even if I don't feel one shred of sympathy for him it still bothers me that that can happen.


I'm not quite sure what the American Justice System has to do with this. This is about a business relationship and contractual obligations, which include abiding by the league constitution. There are no formal rules of evidence when it comes discovering a breach of contract... it isn't like the NBA planted a bug or did anything unlawful... there also aren't formal rules of evidence attached to outing a racist to the world. 

He was definitely set up, there's no denying that... and I'm not saying his girlfriend is a good person... but I don't have a problem with the NBA using the information they've received as they see fit now that they have it. For what its worth, in some states you can record people without their consent, though not in California.


----------



## l0st1

Hibachi! said:


> She's a professional con-artist and gold digger.


Gold digger no doubt, not sure that was ever in question. Con artist? Hadn't heard about that. I just found an article that mentions that his wife apparently sued her for gifts he gave her and that was probably her motivation for releasing the tape(which the article mentions were recorded without him knowing)


----------



## OneBadLT123

R-Star said:


> This is absolute ****ing nonsense.
> 
> "Hey, we all knew he was racist, but since it wasn't front and center we didn't really care. Chris Paul didn't care, Blake Griffin didn't care, Doc Rivers didn't care, Adam Silver didn't care, but now that its public, we're outraged."
> 
> Forcing the guy to sell his team, all probably at some premeditated recordings orchestrated by Magic and the Guggenheim group, is an absolute abortion of justice.
> 
> I'm honestly appalled by this nonsense.


You know, I hit the quote button to pretty much chew your ass out for what you just said...but then I took a step back and reread it.

I honestly think you're right. From all I have been reading regarding Magics group already in line with a funding and purchase plan in just a day RIGHT after this news broke, I do find it somewhat odd and a coincidental that Magic (Involved directly in the tape) already had plans in place to buy it.

Then you have the tape to begin with, with it seemingly being presented that Sterling had his conversation directed in order for him to start saying what he said.

It wouldn't surprise me one bit if there was something like this going on in order to force him out and bring in others. The NBA knew about his issues for not only years, but DECADES and did nothing. 

Look, I am not saying that Sterling is in the clear here, and that the punishment isn't just. I just don't think he should be forced to sell his team. Maybe transfer control over to a trust, or his company, or something else. But to forcefully sell it, to most likely Magics investment group? 

Seems fishy...


----------



## Pyrex

l0st1 said:


> Huh? Read my post again.
> 
> 
> I'm saying he hasn't done anything illegal and he isn't being punished legally. This is essentially a breach of contract. An owner is supposed to follow the constitution and bylaws of the NBA just like a US resident is supposed to follow federal laws.


*"I don't get why people keep saying its not illegal to be racist"*

Youre clearly saying you don't get why people people say its* not illegal *to be racist.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461226213898326020


----------



## l0st1

Pyrex said:


> *"I don't get why people keep saying its not illegal to be racist"*
> 
> Youre clearly saying you don't get why people people say its* not illegal *to be racist.


Yes, and?

People keep acting like he's being screwed because it's not illegal to be racist. What does it being illegal in the eye of federal courts have to do with anything? 

It was a breach of contract. He was to adhere to a set of rules and guidelines to which the NBA(Silver) deemed he did not do. He isn't be arrested, no crime was committed(at least not by Sterling) and he isn't going to jail. So, it doesn't matter that being racist is legal or illegal.

I'm not sure where your confusion is coming from. So by me saying " I don't get why people keep saying it's not illegal to be racist" you took that as me thinking it's illegal to be racist? Not sure how.


----------



## Pyrex

Adam Silver should have also said that it's not okay to be an adulterer and a manipulator, and secretly record someone without permission. 

I have a feeling this will be a trend now in sports.


----------



## l0st1

Why would he? He commented on what was affecting the NBA. And that's it.


----------



## Pyrex

l0st1 said:


> Yes, and?
> 
> People keep acting like he's being screwed because it's not illegal to be racist. What does it being illegal in the eye of federal courts have to do with anything?
> 
> It was a breach of contract. He was to adhere to a set of rules and guidelines to which the NBA(Silver) deemed he did not do. He isn't be arrested, no crime was committed(at least not by Sterling) and he isn't going to jail. So, it doesn't matter that being racist is legal or illegal.
> 
> I'm not sure where your confusion is coming from.


You're pretty much saying you think its Illegal to be a racist if you* don't know why people think its not illegal.*

Thats what your statement was.


----------



## Dissonance

Pyrex said:


> Adam Silver should have also said that it's not okay to be an adulterer and a manipulator, and secretly record someone without permission.
> 
> I have a feeling this will be a trend now in sports.





Pyrex said:


> You're pretty much saying you think its Illegal to be a racist if you* don't know why people think its not illegal.*
> 
> Thats what your statement was.




You're exemplifying failure in comprehension.


----------



## Ballscientist

Questions:
1. Sterling has a wife. A rich man can have a legal wife and a legal girlfriend in this country?
2. Sterling's girlfriend was born in 1982. Did Sterling eat Viagra?
3. Sterling can still make money in tonight's game in Staples?


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/04/2...iano-woman-at-center-donald-sterling-scandal/


----------



## l0st1

Pyrex said:


> You're pretty much saying you think its Illegal to be a racist if you* don't know why people think its not illegal.*
> 
> Thats what your statement was.


I don't know how else to explain this. Maybe you should read my posts 2-3 more times. I'm not even remotely saying that.


----------



## Pyrex

l0st1 said:


> How was he blackmailed?
> 
> *I don't get why people keep saying its not illegal to be racist.* He isn't being convicted of a crime nor is he going to prison.





l0st1 said:


> I don't know how else to explain this. Maybe you should read my posts 2-3 more times.* I'm not even remotely saying that.*


What??


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Dornado said:


> I'm not quite sure what the American Justice System has to do with this. This is about a business relationship and contractual obligations, which include abiding by the league constitution.


The justice system still provides, I'm not totally sure how to say this, the moral or ethical example for what we expect due process to look like.

I understand people enter contractual relationships that can mutate those expectations, but when those contractual constructs start to take on the draconian and arbitrary nature of old world justice that our justice system was specifically set up to avoid, it sets off ethical alarm bells with me.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Is the vote to make Sterling sell a secret ballot? If not then of course nobody will vote no. Their head would be next on the chopping block.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> Why should they let him keep the team when his ownership of the team compromises the integrity of the league and, frankly, the viability of the franchise itself? Why should the NBA let him continue to profit off its Association, as all teams do?
> 
> My comment about "statute of limitations" was in reference to this comment:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you took "statute of limitations" literally and said something about me comparing Silver to the Supreme Court, I'm assuming because you thought the phrase sounded all 'law-like', weird. My point was - so what if they knew before? They know more now. Just because they might have had some knowledge at an earlier date doesn't mean they are somehow precluded from doing something about it now, especially in light of newly discovered information. The guy is a racist piece of shit, as the thread describes, and the NBA needs to remove his presence from the league completely.


And my point is, where does it end?

We're going to start taking away peoples businesses when the majority doesn't agree with their beliefs?

Basel has made staunch views on homosexuals that clearly differ from the public status quo these days. Are you all for stripping him of his admin powers and banning him from the site? Perhaps we should force Disney to be sold at pittance, otherwise we show with this Sterling ban that we take hate against blacks more serious than we do against the Jewish community.

I mean are you ****ing kidding me with this shit? So many of you are so pathetically gung ho to jump up on your white horse and ride to save something that doesn't need saving. All these washed up NBA "stars" coming out with their stories of Sterling being racist towards them? Where were they 1 week ago? They forgot? Or was it no one cared. But you put something on TMZ and the bleeding hearts of the world demand a man, albeit a piece of shit man has his billion dollar company forced from him? Are you out of your minds?

And obviously I'd like to say I love you Basel, and I'm not throwing you under the bus. I believe that everyone has a right to their own beliefs and have no issues with yours. I only brought you up to prove Dornado is a hypocrite. 

Oh America. The land of the free. Where you can say whatever you want, as long as it doesn't offend people on TMZ.


----------



## E.H. Munro

FSH said:


> Silver killed this he is being a badass there not taking any shit
> 
> This is good for the NBA and im happy for the Clippers fan base because it was looking like a mass exodus was coming from Doc and Players


Damnit! I want franchise chaos! That 2015 #1 belongs to Boston without protection!


----------



## l0st1

Pyrex said:


> What??


Reading comprehension.

People keep saying "it's not illegal to be racist" I'm saying that's completely irrelevant. Whether it is legal or illegal does not matter. Because he isn't be tried in a court of law. Him being racist/saying racist things IS in fact a breach of the constitution/bylaws, set forth by the NBA, that are to be adhered by. 

How do I explain this to you so that you understand that what you are saying is simply not accurate. I am not saying, have not said, and will not ever say that being racist is illegal.

Again, go read my posts. You are interpreting them completely incorrectly. You keep bolding that one part of my post and ignoring the part that follows. Put them together and you get my point. They are pointing out something that doesn't have any relevance.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> And my point is, where does it end?
> 
> We're going to start taking away peoples businesses when the majority doesn't agree with their beliefs?
> 
> Basel has made staunch views on homosexuals that clearly differ from the public status quo these days. Are you all for stripping him of his admin powers and banning him from the site? Perhaps we should force Disney to be sold at pittance, otherwise we show with this Sterling ban that we take hate against blacks more serious than we do against the Jewish community.
> 
> I mean are you ****ing kidding me with this shit? So many of you are so pathetically gung ho to jump up on your white horse and ride to save something that doesn't need saving. All these washed up NBA "stars" coming out with their stories of Sterling being racist towards them? Where were they 1 week ago? They forgot? Or was it no one cared. But you put something on TMZ and the bleeding hearts of the world demand a man, albeit a piece of shit man has his billion dollar company forced from him? Are you out of your minds?
> 
> And obviously I'd like to say I love you Basel, and I'm not throwing you under the bus. I believe that everyone has a right to their own beliefs and have no issues with yours. I only brought you up to prove Dornado is a hypocrite.
> 
> Oh America. The land of the free. Where you can say whatever you want, as long as it doesn't offend people on TMZ.


I mean.....you've never heard of a minority (in terms of percentage ownership, not ethnicity) partner being forced out because they compromised the viability of a company? I think this what's being lost on people - Sterling isn't being stripped of a standalone company that he's the majority owner of by outside forces. He's essentially a 1/30th partner in NBA inc., and the other partners are (presumed to be) forcing him out because their product is family-friendly entertainment and he's on record being very family-unfriendly. Stuff like this happens all the time in the business world. It's really not any different from a minority partner in, say, a money-management firm being investigated for fiscal crimes and being forced out by the rest of the board.

This isn't the PC police riding in to the rescue in order to smooth over hurt feelings, it's a business decision being made by 29/30ths of the NBA ownership group.


----------



## Diable

All this talk about right or wrong is completely irrelevant. This is a business decision pure and simple. Sterling is bad for business and they are going to get rid of him if they can. I don't think it's right per se, myself. However if this jackass was in my pocket I'd get rid of him too.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

R-Star said:


> We're going to start taking away peoples businesses when the majority doesn't agree with their beliefs?


We already have. And it doesn't even have to be a majority. The founder and CEO of Mozilla was forced out of the company last month after some social justice muckrakers found his name on a disclosure list for donating $1,000 in 2008 to California's Prop 8 initiative. He didn't even have to say anything bad! Just make a political contribution to something a majority of people actually voted for!


----------



## Hibachi!

Adande with a nice article on this:



> In the process, Silver let everyone off the hook for this episode. Deep inside, that's what everyone wanted, as much or even more than punishment for Sterling. The other owners won't have to explain why they kept him in their midst -- or, in some cases, why Sterling had a better record of hiring African-American head coaches and executives than they did. The Clippers players don't have to explain why they're still playing for him ... or why they ever signed on to do so in the first place. Fans won't have to rationalize subsidizing Sterling by paying for tickets.
> 
> The fairest of all questions -- even for the small corners of society that want to defend Sterling -- is why now? Why this moment, when many people were offended but no one was actually wronged? Why not when Sterling was facing sexual harassment lawsuits or housing discrimination lawsuits or wrongful termination lawsuits?


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10858183/adam-silver-makes-strong-statement


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> I mean.....you've never heard of a minority (in terms of percentage ownership, not ethnicity) partner being forced out because they compromised the viability of a company? I think this what's being lost on people - Sterling isn't being stripped of a standalone company that he's the majority owner of by outside forces. He's essentially a 1/30th partner in NBA inc., and the other partners are (presumed to be) forcing him out because their product is family-friendly entertainment and he's on record being very family-unfriendly. Stuff like this happens all the time in the business world. It's really not any different from a minority partner in, say, a money-management firm being investigated for fiscal crimes and being forced out by the rest of the board.
> 
> This isn't the PC police riding in to the rescue in order to smooth over hurt feelings, it's a business decision being made by 29/30ths of the NBA ownership group.


For some. And on that stance I don't disagree. 

For those taking the stance of "This is immoral and deplorable to minorities! Strip him of his team!", I completely disagree with.
When we live in a world where you can strip a man of his business because you don't like his ideals, I think its laughably hypocritical.


----------



## 27dresses

l0st1 said:


> Reading comprehension.
> 
> People keep saying "it's not illegal to be racist" I'm saying that's completely irrelevant. Whether it is legal or illegal does not matter. Because he isn't be tried in a court of law. Him being racist/saying racist things IS in fact a breach of the constitution/bylaws, set forth by the NBA, that are to be adhered by.


His saying racist things in a private conversation with his girlfriend is a breach of the bylaws? I have a problem with this.

Think of some of the conversations you've had in your life.


----------



## R-Star

Mrs. Thang said:


> We already have. And it doesn't even have to be a majority. The founder and CEO of Mozilla was forced out of the company last month after some social justice muckrakers found his name on a disclosure list for donating $1,000 in 2008 to California's Prop 8 initiative. He didn't even have to say anything bad! Just make a political contribution to something a majority of people actually voted for!


Which is ridiculous. 

Just because I don't agree with someones beliefs doesn't mean they should lose their livelihood for it.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> For some. And on that stance I don't disagree.
> 
> For those taking the stance of "This is immoral and deplorable to minorities! Strip him of his team!", I completely disagree with.
> When we live in a world where you can strip a man of his business because you don't like his ideals, I think its laughably hypocritical.


Well, I think there's a difference between stripping him of the team and forcing him to sell what amounts to his percentage of the NBA. If the league wants him out because he's a liability to the company (and he is), I have no problem with him being forced to accept "fair value" for the franchise and being bought out in the same way a minority partner would be bought out of their shares of a company by the rest of the investors. The government coming in and taking the team from him uncompensated would be wrong. Well, the government getting involved at all would be wrong.


----------



## l0st1

27dresses said:


> His saying racist things in a private conversation with his girlfriend is a breach of the bylaws? I have a problem with this.
> 
> Think of some of the conversations you've had in your life.


When they become public, yes it is. Whether he said them in private or not kind of doesn't matter because they are now known and public. 

I've never had a conversation quite that bad, at least not a serious one. But at the same time I'm also not a billionaire running a professional sports franchise that is now a huge detriment to the league as a whole.


----------



## l0st1

Bogg said:


> Well, I think there's a difference between stripping him of the team and forcing him to sell what amounts to his percentage of the NBA. If the league wants him out because he's a liability to the company (and he is), I have no problem with him being forced to accept "fair value" for the franchise and being bought out in the same way a minority partner would be bought out of their shares of a company by the rest of the investors. The government coming in and taking the team from him uncompensated would be wrong. Well, the government getting involved at all would be wrong.



I think this is being overlooked by many. People seem to be acting like he is just losing everything. The NBA will ensure that he get the appropriate value from his team. It's not like now that he has no leverage Magic can swoop in and buy the team for pennies on the dollar. He will get every dollar that franchise is worth.


----------



## 27dresses

l0st1 said:


> When they become public, yes it is. Whether he said them in private or not kind of doesn't matter because they are now known and public.
> 
> I've never had a conversation quite that bad, at least not a serious one. But at the same time I'm also not a billionaire running a professional sports franchise that is now a huge detriment to the league as a whole.


We shall find out if Sterling views it the same way.


----------



## Floods

Unless stripping Sterling of the franchise _is_ the next shoe to drop, this punishment is just a whole lot of wheel spinning. Steinbrenner was "lifetime banned" from the Yankees for all of 2 years. What the hell is a "lifetime ban" anyway when you _are_ still the owner?


----------



## Pablo5

Hibachi! said:


> Adande with a nice article on this:
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10858183/adam-silver-makes-strong-statement


About time somebody calling these frauds out. Silver stepped to the plate and hit a bp pitch. Everyone already knew this would happen. It's just not the owners it was Stern himself that continued to slap Sterling wrist despite all of his racist shortcomings


----------



## l0st1

27dresses said:


> We shall find out if Sterling views it the same way.


It can't really be disputed. It is in fact a public issue now. According to Silver, he admitted that that was his voice. The damage has already been done in the eyes of the public, his ownership of the Clippers is a drag on the franchise thus being a drag financially on the rest of the owners. 

I'm not sure how a federal court can over turn a ruling like this. It was deemed he broke the NBA bylaws which means he's subject to it's punishments which in this case include a vote by the committee.


----------



## Pablo5

l0st1 said:


> It can't really be disputed. It is in fact a public issue now. According to Silver, he admitted that that was his voice. The damage has already been done in the eyes of the public, his ownership of the Clippers is a drag on the franchise thus being a drag financially on the rest of the owners.
> 
> I'm not sure how a federal court can over turn a ruling like this. It was deemed he broke the NBA bylaws which means he's subject to it's punishments which in this case include a vote by the committee.


Silver is a turkey. He had to do this ONLY because the would lose sponsors. It's an money issue. It has nothing to do with the by laws. It didn't 30 years ago and wouldn't now


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> Well, I think there's a difference between stripping him of the team and forcing him to sell what amounts to his percentage of the NBA. If the league wants him out because he's a liability to the company (and he is), I have no problem with him being forced to accept "fair value" for the franchise and being bought out in the same way a minority partner would be bought out of their shares of a company by the rest of the investors. The government coming in and taking the team from him uncompensated would be wrong. Well, the government getting involved at all would be wrong.


You could argue that Herb Kohl and Joshua Harris are detrimental to the NBA. 

Again, this strikes me a slippery slope like Cuban said.


----------



## Pablo5

R-Star said:


> You could argue that Herb Kohl and Joshua Harris are detrimental to the NBA.
> 
> Again, this strikes me a slippery slope like Cuban said.


Some guy had a resume with about 8 shady owners and their wrong doings. One of the head was Dan Gilbert


----------



## l0st1

Pablo5 said:


> Silver is a turkey. He had to do this ONLY because the would lose sponsors. It's an money issue. It has nothing to do with the by laws. It didn't 30 years ago and wouldn't now


Except that is has everything to do with the by laws. Why do you think it is happening now vs in past incidences? Because the NBA now has proof of him. Regardless of your feelings on this(whether it was a set up, whether the NBA was itching for a reason, whether it was unjust, whatever) the fact that he broke the bylaws is what made it possible to out him. Even if the motive was money.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> You could argue that Herb Kohl and Joshua Harris are detrimental to the NBA.
> 
> Again, this strikes me a slippery slope like Cuban said.


We dont have to worry about Herbie anymore


----------



## Dornado

Mrs. Thang said:


> The justice system still provides, I'm not totally sure how to say this, the moral or ethical example for what we expect due process to look like.
> 
> I understand people enter contractual relationships that can mutate those expectations, but when those contractual constructs start to take on the draconian and arbitrary nature of old world justice that our justice system was specifically set up to avoid, it sets off ethical alarm bells with me.


I think that's a fair point, and I don't necessarily disagree. From the NBAs perspective, they're forced to react based on the information that they have, and they weren't the ones obtaining it through questionable means. For them to say "well, he's a racist and terrible but we're going to let our business suffer because we don't like how his gold digging girlfriend got the information" isn't really a viable or appropriate option in this case. Had they (the NBA) bugged the guy or done something surreptitious or unlawful to get out of a contract I would probably view it differently.


----------



## Dornado

R-Star said:


> And my point is, where does it end?
> 
> We're going to start taking away peoples businesses when the majority doesn't agree with their beliefs?
> 
> Basel has made staunch views on homosexuals that clearly differ from the public status quo these days. Are you all for stripping him of his admin powers and banning him from the site? Perhaps we should force Disney to be sold at pittance, otherwise we show with this Sterling ban that we take hate against blacks more serious than we do against the Jewish community.
> 
> I mean are you ****ing kidding me with this shit? So many of you are so pathetically gung ho to jump up on your white horse and ride to save something that doesn't need saving. All these washed up NBA "stars" coming out with their stories of Sterling being racist towards them? Where were they 1 week ago? They forgot? Or was it no one cared. But you put something on TMZ and the bleeding hearts of the world demand a man, albeit a piece of shit man has his billion dollar company forced from him? Are you out of your minds?


How about we worry about people having their businesses taken away for questionable reasons when that actually happens? Beyond the fact that it isn't being 'taken' from him, is baseball still reeling from the slippery slope they created when they booted Marge Schott? No. It is unrealistic to start thinking that owners in professional leagues are going to start jettisoning owners willy-nilly, and it flies in the face of over 100 years of evidence to the contrary. 

When you say "we're" the ones doing it, I'm not sure what you mean... the owners are the ones ultimately making the decision. If your point is that the market shouldn't reflect the moral opinions of the consumer I think you're going to have a tough time arguing that. Funny enough, the republicans always tell me that we don't need laws on issues like employment discrimination because the market will fix things. This is a rare example of that actually happening. The comparisons to basel and Disney world are not really analogous... but if the board of directors at Disney decided to boot Walt because he was a racist/anti-semite or whatever and it was hurting their business, I wouldn't have a problem. Just like if I was a partner at a Civil Rights law firm and one of our partners got outed publicly as a racist the other partners and I would almost certainly buy the guy out for both ethical and financial reasons.


----------



## hobojoe

Marcus13 said:


> Way to debut yourself Silver! Im pretty sure he just temporarily won everybody's support


Temporarily is right. He's got it until he raises the age limit.


----------



## Diable

Silver can't raise the age limit without the Union consenting to it, or at least they needed them to go along the last time. The union will almost certainly opt out of the current CBA as soon as they are allowed to do it (2017), but they'll be fighting over revenue and no one is going to give much of a crap about the age limit really.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> And my point is, where does it end?
> 
> We're going to start taking away peoples businesses when the majority doesn't agree with their beliefs?
> 
> Basel has made staunch views on homosexuals that clearly differ from the public status quo these days. Are you all for stripping him of his admin powers and banning him from the site? Perhaps we should force Disney to be sold at pittance, otherwise we show with this Sterling ban that we take hate against blacks more serious than we do against the Jewish community.
> 
> I mean are you ****ing kidding me with this shit? So many of you are so pathetically gung ho to jump up on your white horse and ride to save something that doesn't need saving. All these washed up NBA "stars" coming out with their stories of Sterling being racist towards them? Where were they 1 week ago? They forgot? Or was it no one cared. But you put something on TMZ and the bleeding hearts of the world demand a man, albeit a piece of shit man has his billion dollar company forced from him? Are you out of your minds?
> 
> And obviously I'd like to say I love you Basel, and I'm not throwing you under the bus. I believe that everyone has a right to their own beliefs and have no issues with yours. I only brought you up to prove Dornado is a hypocrite.
> 
> Oh America. The land of the free. Where you can say whatever you want, as long as it doesn't offend people on TMZ.


<3 Is this the beginning of a bromance?


----------



## Basel

Even if the NBA doesn't force Sterling to sell, if he was smart he would do it, anyway. Sponsors were dropping left and right yesterday. A lifetime ban doesn't stop him from being the owner, and in turn, won't make those sponsors come back until he's done. That's a huge deal.


----------



## Diable

Sterling apparently told Jim Gray that the Clippers were not for sale. Of course there's no reason for him to admit it if it was and if they get the votes it doesn't matter what he wants.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> How about we worry about people having their businesses taken away for questionable reasons when that actually happens? Beyond the fact that it isn't being 'taken' from him, is baseball still reeling from the slippery slope they created when they booted Marge Schott? No. It is unrealistic to start thinking that owners in professional leagues are going to start jettisoning owners willy-nilly, and it flies in the face of over 100 years of evidence to the contrary.
> 
> When you say "we're" the ones doing it, I'm not sure what you mean... the owners are the ones ultimately making the decision. If your point is that the market shouldn't reflect the moral opinions of the consumer I think you're going to have a tough time arguing that. Funny enough, the republicans always tell me that we don't need laws on issues like employment discrimination because the market will fix things. This is a rare example of that actually happening. The comparisons to basel and Disney world are not really analogous... but if the board of directors at Disney decided to boot Walt because he was a racist/anti-semite or whatever and it was hurting their business, I wouldn't have a problem. Just like if I was a partner at a Civil Rights law firm and one of our partners got outed publicly as a racist the other partners and I would almost certainly buy the guy out for both ethical and financial reasons.


So do you want to come out and say there are no gay posters on this website, or do you want to admit to being a hypocrite?

You seem to be grand standing a little less since I brought that up.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> <3 Is this the beginning of a bromance?


You wish....



.... maybe


----------



## rocketeer

does anything actually believe they are going to make him sell the team? i can't see it. that would lead to a massive lawsuit that i doubt the other owners have any interest in.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Even if the NBA doesn't force Sterling to sell, if he was smart he would do it, anyway. Sponsors were dropping left and right yesterday. A lifetime ban doesn't stop him from being the owner, and in turn, won't make those sponsors come back until he's done. That's a huge deal.


I think he would have sold a lot more willingly if they stuck to the fines and lifelong ban.

Now that they have come out and said they're going to try to force him to sell, its the only real stake he can make a defense out of. He can either sell the team and admit he agrees to being a racist bigot, or he can try to take this to court to be "right". 

It was a huge miscalculation in that aspect on the NBA's part. Although it was a huge PR boost to handle it the way they did.


----------



## edabomb

I agree there are issues with this punishment as a result of an assumed private conversation. But when you own an NBA team in this day and age you assume some celebrity - and the positives and negatives that come along with that.


----------



## Dornado

R-Star said:


> So do you want to come out and say there are no gay posters on this website, or do you want to admit to being a hypocrite?
> 
> You seem to be grand standing a little less since I brought that up.


You really think this is a good point? Is this about the basel thing? Basel hasn't engaged in any hate-speech that I'm aware of. If Basel was being offensive with his opinions he would face scrutiny just like anyone else. We've given people infractions and/or bans for racism and I've given infractions to posters for using "gay" as a derogatory term or calling people "******s". If Basel turned into a nutjob he wouldn't be an admin here, just like anyone else.


----------



## Diable

http://www.ibtimes.com/who-alexandr...trash-total-freak-prostitute-clippers-1577397

This a ten year old story, but it's pretty similar in the roots to this one. Asshole gave this gorgeous woman a house for screwing him and then sued her to try to get it back. His testimony is bizarre. Also not safe for kids.


----------



## rocketeer

Dornado said:


> You really think this is a good point? Is this about the basel thing? Basel hasn't engaged in any hate-speech that I'm aware of. If Basel was being offensive with his opinions he would face scrutiny just like anyone else. We've given people infractions and/or bans for racism and I've given infractions to posters for using "gay" as a derogatory term or calling people "******s". If Basel turned into a nutjob he wouldn't be an admin here, just like anyone else.


if basel's girlfriend made an account and posted that basel has requested that she not post pictures of herself with homosexuals on facebook, would he still be an admin here?


----------



## Dornado

rocketeer said:


> if basel's girlfriend made an account and posted that basel has requested that she not post pictures of herself with homosexuals on facebook, would he still be an admin here?


Probably, because the standard is (and should be) different, which is why I told R-Star the example wasn't analogous. We're all here voluntarily participating on a message board, not working for basel. Still, there's a point at which hateful or offensive behavior could dictate that an admin, moderator or poster get the boot... its just not the same standard Donald Sterling is held to as the owner of an NBA organization. They're pretty ****ing different things.


----------



## Floods

Probably, because the only people in the world that give a shit about BBF are the 100 or so people regularly posting here.


----------



## Smath

This case have raisen alot of questions in me, and showed me how much I hate the media.

why would a half crazy milioner old fool words would make such a fuss in the biggest country in the world? it amuses me... a 70 year old that ****s 20 year old chicks to be taken seriously like that... so what if he's a milioner and owns a team? those old milioners are as crazy as they get. The girl is more hateful then he is , she actualy lynched a human beeing with her actions and no one is saying anything about how she broke his privercy by recording him.. how many of us would be cought saying nasty stuff about other ppl if u taped us drinking with our friends? the media legitamize stuff like that... recording ppl with them not knowing it... I hate it. Also if you hear the convo she actually provoked him to say his ugly opinions/views wich is even more disscusting in my eyes.

there should really be a rule about ppl recording you without you knowing it, and then using it against you.


----------



## Dornado

Smath said:


> This case have raisen alot of questions in me, and showed me how much I hate the media.
> 
> why would a half crazy milioner old fool words would make such a fuss in the biggest country in the world? it amuses me... a 70 year old that ****s 20 year old chicks to be taken seriously like that... so what if he's a milioner and owns a team? those old milioners are as crazy as they get. The girl is more hateful then he is , she actualy lynched a human beeing with her actions and no one is saying anything about how she broke his privercy by recording him.. how many of us would be cought saying nasty stuff about other ppl if u taped us drinking with our friends? the media legitamize stuff like that... recording ppl with them not knowing it... I hate it. Also if you hear the convo she actually provoked him to say his ugly opinions/views wich is even more disscusting in my eyes.
> 
> there should really be a rule about ppl recording you without you knowing it, and then using it against you.


You could record me 24 hours a day and you wouldn't hear me say something racist. I think your sympathies are misplaced.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

An interesting and much more thorough review of the legalities involved in trying to take the team from than the ESPN blurb from yesterday:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/nba/news/20140429/donald-sterling-nba-adam-silver-clippers-lawsuit-lifetime-ban/

It seems like the NBA might want to think twice before going down this route. Even putting aside issues of potentially immense damages that could result from being forced to sell under duress, a protracted legal battle would essentially defeat the whole purpose of the lifetime ban as he would continue to dominate headlines for years.

These are the only possible justifications that could be used for holding a vote to remove him as an owner



> ARTICLE 13 TERMINATION OF OWNERSHIP OR MEMBERSHIP
> 
> The Membership of a Member or the interest of any Owner may be terminated by a vote of three fourths (3/4) of the Board of Governors if the Member or Owner shall do or suffer any of the following:
> 
> 
> *(a) Willfully violate any of the provisions of the Constitution and By-Laws, resolutions, or agreements of the Association.*
> 
> (b) Transfer or attempt to transfer a Membership or an interest in a Member without complying with the provisions of Article 5.
> 
> (c) Fail to pay any dues or other indebtedness owing to the Association within thirty (30) days after Written Notice from the Commissioner of default in such payment.
> 
> *(d) Fail or refuse to fulfill its contractual obligations to the Association, its Members, Players, or any other third party in such a way as to affect the Association or its Members adversely.*
> 
> (e) Wager or countenance wagering by its officers or employees on any game in which a Team operated by a Member of the Association participates.
> 
> (f) Willfully permit open betting, pool selling, or any other form of gambling upon any premises owned, leased, or otherwise controlled by the Member or an Owner, except, subject to Article 8(a), for gambling activities that are lawful in the applicable jurisdiction and do not involve in any way, directly or indirectly, gambling with respect to any aspect of the Association’s games, events, property, players, or other personnel.
> 
> (g) Offer, agree, conspire, or attempt to lose or control the score of any game participated in by a Team operated by a Member of the Association, or fail to suspend immediately any officer or any Player or other employee of the Member who shall be found guilty, in a court of law or in any hearing sanctioned by this Constitution and By-Laws, of offering, agreeing, conspiring, or attempting to lose or control the score of any such game or of being interested in any pool or wager on any game in which a Team operated by a Member of the Association participates.
> 
> (h) Disband its Team during the Season, dissolve its business, or cease its operation.
> 
> (i) Willfully fail to present its Team at the time and place it is scheduled to play in an Exhibition, Regular Season, or Playoff Game.
> 
> (j) Willfully misrepresent any material fact contained in its application for Membership in the Association.


Given how specific most of that language is, it could be a stretch for the NBA to justify action under one of the bolded sections.


----------



## Smath

Dornado said:


> You could record me 24 hours a day and you wouldn't hear me say something racist. I think your sympathies are misplaced.


You think some of the black NBA players don't sit with their friends and make fun about whites? I'm sure many of them do. Its the human way... some ppl are more crazy then others, some have the fear of the uknown, infact many old generation good folks are "racist" because they have a fear of the unknown, some sort of phobia.. it comes out of fear and not hate. 

I'm sure u'v said SOMETIME something nasty about some one, you just weren't recorded... everyone knew he was a bad guy and racist right? why ban him now then? why didn't you ban him a while ago? because now you have to? the media did a fuss? hypocracy.


----------



## Dornado

@Smath - I definitely say things people might take offense to... I just don't find it difficult to not say racist things. 

If a black player was caught saying openly racist things about white people I'm sure it would get attention, just like when Tim Hardaway got attention when he said "I hate gay people" (and he was retired by then)... but part of what distinguishes this from those situations is Donald Sterlings role as an owner/employer... as the boss he's held to a different standard. Also, saying something racist about white people gets treated differently than saying something racist about black people, or jews... they are both bad for sure, but our society treats them differently because there is a very real and very recent (ongoing, some what would say) history of very terrible things happening because of racism against certain groups... when those groups get targeted people are even more sensitive about it.


----------



## Dornado

I also think they should have done something about Sterling a while ago... I think he got a bit of a pass because he mostly managed to settle things out of court, and won his discrimination case against Elgin Baylor, so people had some cover and let the status quo go, despite knowing he was a shitty human being. David Stern did a lot of good things for the NBA but Donald Sterling's ownership of the Clippers isn't exactly a highlight. In this case they were basically confronted with the situation head on and had to act.


----------



## Smath

Dornado said:


> @Smath - I definitely say things people might take offense to... I just don't find it difficult to not say racist things.
> 
> If a black player was caught saying openly racist things about white people I'm sure it would get attention, just like when Tim Hardaway got attention when he said "I hate gay people" (and he was retired by then)... but part of what distinguishes this from those situations is Donald Sterlings role as an owner/employer... as the boss he's held to a different standard. Also, saying something racist about white people gets treated differently than saying something racist about black people, or jews... they are both bad for sure, but our society treats them differently because there is a very real and very recent (ongoing, some what would say) history of very terrible things happening because of racism against certain groups... when those groups get targeted people are even more sensitive about it.


you'v raised an even deeper subject here, if these groups weren't so sensentive won't they achive their goals of blending in faster? just asking.. in my objective opinion as an outsider, I see miniorties or races or groups or w/e abusing small cases of meaningless fools who talk too much in their own advantege... like saying "hey we'r here! look at us!" that's how I see things... 1 old fool with crazy views can't have so much impact... its just not right, the media blows everything out of propration.


----------



## Marcus13

Smath said:


> you'v raised an even deeper subject here, if these groups weren't so sensentive won't they achive their goals of blending in faster? just asking.. in my objective opinion as an outsider, I see miniorties or races or groups or w/e* abusing small cases of meaningless fools who talk too much in their own advantege... like saying "hey we'r here! look at us!"* that's how I see things... 1 old fool with crazy views can't have so much impact... its just not right, the media blows everything out of propration.


Wow. Just wow.


In this country, minorities are not in a position where they need to fight to "blend in". We embrace each other's differences here...the good people do, anyway. We are equals. So when an employer says he doesn't like a majority of his workforce or even want their families at his games, it is going to strike a nerve with those employees...who also happen to be the people in charge of the product...it's going to be a huge issue.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> You really think this is a good point? Is this about the basel thing? Basel hasn't engaged in any hate-speech that I'm aware of. If Basel was being offensive with his opinions he would face scrutiny just like anyone else. We've given people infractions and/or bans for racism and I've given infractions to posters for using "gay" as a derogatory term or calling people "******s". If Basel turned into a nutjob he wouldn't be an admin here, just like anyone else.


And if a poster came in and posted a bunch of stuff Basel said while off the forum at his own house?

Should we ban him?

Obviously you know my opinion on it. I also know yours. Which clearly makes you a hypocrite on the matter, does it not?


----------



## R-Star

rocketeer said:


> if basel's girlfriend made an account and posted that basel has requested that she not post pictures of herself with homosexuals on facebook, would he still be an admin here?


Ah, beat me to it. Sorry for ripping off your point.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> Probably, because the standard is (and should be) different, which is why I told R-Star the example wasn't analogous. We're all here voluntarily participating on a message board, not working for basel. Still, there's a point at which hateful or offensive behavior could dictate that an admin, moderator or poster get the boot... its just not the same standard Donald Sterling is held to as the owner of an NBA organization. *They're pretty ****ing different things.*


No, actually they aren't.

People come here to post and feel welcome. Vertical scope didn't buy this place to do charity work. So if someone who is viewed as one of the higher ups said a bunch of anti gay sentiments (again, a hypothetical), would that not be in direct contrast with the goal of both the website and the people who now own it?

So under the whole "Its a business move" alley you decided to duck into (which is a valid point, you only adopted it after your Dornado the humanitarian side of the debate fell flat) , it would be a fairly similar comparison.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> You could record me 24 hours a day and you wouldn't hear me say something racist. I think your sympathies are misplaced.


Are there people on here we could record 24/7 who might end up saying something others view as a bigoted comment?

Are there others on here who may do a line of coke if video taped 24/7?

What about cheating on a spouse?

Where would you personally set the line for what is right and what is wrong Dornado?

An old racist man who was already well known for being a racist should have his team forcefully stripped from him, but well known wife beater Jason Kidd can finish his career as one of the most respected vets of our lifetime, and this seasons coaching redemption story?

So spousal abuse isn't a big deal, but well known racists are?


Again, where are we drawing these lines? Who decides? Is it the whim of you and the TMZ watchers who get to decide what's wrong and what isn't?


----------



## Marcus13

R-Star said:


> Are there people on here we could record 24/7 who might end up saying something others view as a bigoted comment?
> 
> Are there others on here who may do a line of coke if video taped 24/7?
> 
> What about cheating on a spouse?
> 
> Where would you personally set the line for what is right and what is wrong Dornado?
> 
> An old racist man who was already well known for being a racist should have his team forcefully stripped from him, but well known wife beater Jason Kidd can finish his career as one of the most respected vets of our lifetime, and this seasons coaching redemption story?
> 
> So spousal abuse isn't a big deal, but well known racists are?
> 
> 
> *Again, where are we drawing these lines? Who decides?* Is it the whim of you and the TMZ watchers who get to decide what's wrong and what isn't?


I see a very valid point in what you're saying, but in this instance...the owners do. Their vote will indicate if he crossed the line or not. I'm sure this happens in many other lines of work as well where the original founder can be voted on by a board. Teachers usually see a board, the President must be voted out with an impeachment, Im pretty sure Police Officers do too if it's a punishment scenario.


----------



## Dornado

R-Star said:


> No, actually they aren't.
> 
> People come here to post and feel welcome. Vertical scope didn't buy this place to do charity work. So if someone who is viewed as one of the higher ups said a bunch of anti gay sentiments (again, a hypothetical), would that not be in direct contrast with the goal of both the website and the people who now own it?
> 
> So under the whole "Its a business move" alley you decided to duck into (which is a valid point, you only adopted it after your Dornado the humanitarian side of the debate fell flat) , it would be a fairly similar comparison.


R-star, at this point I really have no idea what you are talking about... you're trying to call me a hypocrite when I haven't been inconsistent at all. The fact that you still resort to try to convince everyone (yourself included, I assume) how well you're doing in the conversation is pretty funny. It doesn't make you seem insecure, I promise.


----------



## rocketeer

R-Star said:


> Ah, beat me to it. Sorry for ripping off your point.


i thought i was ripping off your point


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Marcus13 said:


> So when an employer says he doesn't like a majority of his workforce or even want their families at his games, it is going to strike a nerve with those employees...who also happen to be the people in charge of the product...it's going to be a huge issue.


We have to be fair here. When you are going to crucify somebody for the things they say, you must quote them accurately. He doesn't need any help hanging himself from the rope his escort strung him.

Sterling makes no comment in the audio about not "liking" black people or not wanting black people to come to the team's games. The entire exchange centers around him not wanting his kept girl to post pictures on Instagram with black people. In whatever bizarre social circles or anachronistic reality he lives in, there is apparently some threshold for skin tone for which it becomes personally embarrassing for him to have his girlfriend advertising her association with. He makes it clear that she is allowed to sleep with black people (though still probably not Magic on that account), just not bring them to games.

Most of what he says is rambling nonsense, but he doesn't say anything negative about players or their families. He just codifies the creepy social rules of his bizarre worldview.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> Are there people on here we could record 24/7 who might end up saying something others view as a bigoted comment?
> 
> Are there others on here who may do a line of coke if video taped 24/7?
> 
> What about cheating on a spouse?
> 
> Where would you personally set the line for what is right and what is wrong Dornado?
> 
> An old racist man who was already well known for being a racist should have his team forcefully stripped from him, but well known wife beater Jason Kidd can finish his career as one of the most respected vets of our lifetime, and this seasons coaching redemption story?
> 
> So spousal abuse isn't a big deal, but well known racists are?
> 
> 
> Again, where are we drawing these lines? Who decides? Is it the whim of you and the TMZ watchers who get to decide what's wrong and what isn't?


I think the line is drawn between punching one woman and punching EVERY woman in the face. 

Also, if wasn't hard to get him to be insanely racist. But I do wonder how many hours of surveillance we required to get the smoking gun. I bet it's the wife. Get him to sell and she gets some of those sweet profits.


----------



## HKF

Goodbye Donald. Please feel free to die anytime soon.


----------



## rocketeer

Hyperion said:


> I think the line is drawn between punching one woman and punching EVERY woman in the face.


the better analogy to this situation would probably be punching one woman vs telling someone else you didn't want to see them post pictures of themselves with women to social media.

so yeah, i could definitely see a line being drawn there but not the one you're going for.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> You could argue that Herb Kohl and Joshua Harris are detrimental to the NBA.
> 
> Again, this strikes me a slippery slope like Cuban said.


Tokowitz should of been removed or heavily sanctioned a decade ago. Silver could of done this because he doesn't like his hair for all I care, but you can't tell me Tokowitz's previous actions didn't factor into his decision.

Paula Deen has invited Donald Tokowitz over for dinner.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> R-star, at this point I really have no idea what you are talking about... you're trying to call me a hypocrite when I haven't been inconsistent at all. The fact that you still resort to try to convince everyone (yourself included, I assume) how well you're doing in the conversation is pretty funny. *It doesn't make you seem insecure, I promise.*


As the guy who consistently has to resort to comments like that after getting their asses handed to them, I think you should start looking in the mirror when saying such things.

"Doesn't matter if everyone is agreeing with you, liking your posts, and disagreeing with mine. You're a drunk idiot!"

Ok buddy, you keep telling yourself that. Thanks for not replying to the Jason Kidd post either. Figured you didn't want to touch that one with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## R-Star

HKF said:


> Goodbye Donald. Please feel free to die anytime soon.


Doesn't look like hes too far off to be honest. 

Dude looks like a shitty version of Edward James Olmos. And that's..... that's just gross.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Tokowitz should of been removed or heavily sanctioned a decade ago. Silver could of done this because he doesn't like his hair for all I care, but you can't tell me Tokowitz's previous actions didn't factor into his decision.
> 
> Paula Deen has invited Donald Tokowitz over for dinner.


I'm assuming Tokowitz is his real last name?


----------



## Hyperion

rocketeer said:


> the better analogy to this situation would probably be punching one woman vs telling someone else you didn't want to see them post pictures of themselves with women to social media.
> 
> so yeah, i could definitely see a line being drawn there but not the one you're going for.


Or we could stick with mine since it's a metaphor equating the difference between having an argument and harming one person (he's still a horrible husband for that) vs systematically discriminating against a whole group of people. But thank you for correcting my metaphor and making it a literalphor.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> Or we could stick with mine since it's a metaphor equating the difference between having an argument and harming one person (he's still a horrible husband for that) vs systematically discriminating against a whole group of people. But thank you for correcting my metaphor and making it a literalphor.


You don't seem to understand the discussion, which is the problem. The fact that it was an apples to oranges comparison is the point. 

Who gets to decide what hurts more? What's worse? That's the point. 

And to me its laughable to say an old man who made some racist comments hurt a whole race of people. Any black friend I've talked to has said "Who cares. Guys a dick." or something to that likeness. And those are the friends I've even brought it up to. 

It is nice to know you think the opinion of a man in his own home is more hurting than a guy putting his hands on a woman though. 

I guess we differ on that opinion. Its a good thing you and Dornado get to write the rule book on what is ok and what is not ok in the image of the NBA.


----------



## Hyperion

Jamel Irief said:


> Tokowitz should of been removed or heavily sanctioned a decade ago. Silver could of done this because he doesn't like his hair for all I care, but you can't tell me Tokowitz's previous actions didn't factor into his decision.
> 
> Paula Deen has invited Donald Tokowitz over for dinner.


What? He's Jewish, she would never be seen with a jew in her house. Why are you calling him by his born name and not his legal/common name?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hyperion said:


> What? He's Jewish, she would never be seen with a jew in her house. Why are you calling him by his born name and not his legal/common name?


Because he's ashamed to be Jewish and is such a douchebag that he named himself after a type of jewelry. I'm not going to give him the respect of calling him by his fake made up name. 

Just like if Lance Stephenson started calling himself "the chosen one" or something.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Because he's ashamed to be Jewish and is such a douchebag that he named himself after a type of jewelry. I'm not going to give him the respect of calling him by his fake made up name.
> 
> Just like if Lance Stephenson started calling himself "the chosen one" or something.


Or Swaggy L or something.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Or Swaggy L or something.


All you have to do to get the swaggy name is be swaggy. There's only one guy in the NBA with that much swagger, but Gary Neal is a better player apparently.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> All you have to do to get the swaggy name is be swaggy. There's only one guy in the NBA with that much swagger, but Gary Neal is a better player apparently.


Fringe NBA players pretending they're superstars on D-League talent NBA squads doesn't equate to swagger in my books.

Que Jamel comparing that to the D-League Pacers team getting smoked int he playoffs right now...... ****. Its warranted.

I just took care of your posting for you.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> You don't seem to understand the discussion, which is the problem. The fact that it was an apples to oranges comparison is the point.
> 
> Who gets to decide what hurts more? What's worse? That's the point.
> 
> And to me its laughable to say an old man who made some racist comments hurt a whole race of people. Any black friend I've talked to has said "Who cares. Guys a dick." or something to that likeness. And those are the friends I've even brought it up to.
> 
> It is nice to know you think the opinion of a man in his own home is more hurting than a guy putting his hands on a woman though.
> 
> I guess we differ on that opinion. Its a good thing you and Dornado get to write the rule book on what is ok and what is not ok in the image of the NBA.


Well then you'll have a very empty league if you ban all of the spousal abusers, violent offenders and rapists. The point is that Kidd did gave repercussions, his team traded him ASAP, he lost millions in endorsements and lost a lot of fans respect. Should he have been kicked out of the league for it? No. He settled it in court, plead guilty like a man owned it and went to counseling to get over his poor decision making process. Also, these aren't just in Sterling's own home, this is everyday life. He had brought women to the locker room to gawk at their "black bodies" like they were a horse. He is a known slumlord who had been sued for being a slumlord. He has been a terrible owner and this clip is just another piece of evidence in the disconnect in his head. He gives the players homes, cars, and money? No they earn it. He is the slumlord of the NBA and I'm glad that he's gone. He has been the worst owner in the NBA for a very long time. 

I also find the contradiction in your argument interesting . Kidd beat his wife in the privacy of his own home. He also took anger management classes for multiple years, learned how to handle his anger and even divorced his wife for abuse towards him.


----------



## Hibachi!

> I also find the contradiction in your argument interesting . *Kidd beat his wife in the privacy of his own home.* He also took anger management classes for multiple years, learned how to handle his anger and even divorced his wife for abuse towards him.


You DO realize this was a private conversation secretly recorded? It's not as if he held a press conference to announce to the world that he doesn't want his gold-digging ho to be around black people. 

I just wish Silver would be honest and say it's a business decision. It isn't anything about him saying something so repugnant that it warranted this punishment. Then you could go further with that, and pretty much oust any owner that's out of line as long as they see it fit for their business. 

At the end of the day, it's good for the NBA to get a good owner in such a big market. The fact that Magic's group might take over (after what they did for the Dodgers) is good news for the Clippers and bad news for the Lakers. That all being said, the means by which it was done was unjustified. 

It's like having the perfect family and you're about to go off to a wonderful year-long vacation but first you have to head up to the attic to smother your mentally challenged/deformed child that throws crazy tantrums all the time. Yeah it's good for the family, but it doesn't mean it's totally justified.


----------



## Hyperion

Jamel Irief said:


> Because he's ashamed to be Jewish and is such a douchebag that he named himself after a type of jewelry. I'm not going to give him the respect of calling him by his fake made up name.
> 
> Just like if Lance Stephenson started calling himself "the chosen one" or something.


It must be really confusing to go see a movie with you. Can you believe Demetria Guyenes and William Willis divorced and she married Christopher Kutcher? 

Who cares? I also don't think you called Natalie Portman by her given name Natalie Hershlag ever. It how about Bo Jackson at Vincent Jackson? 

Why is it that you feel the need to identify Sterling as a jew when he goes out of his way in your opinion to not be one? Also, he's 81 years old, I think he had a good reason to hide his last name back then.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hyperion said:


> It must be really confusing to go see a movie with you. Can you believe Demetria Guyenes and William Willis divorced and she married Christopher Kutcher?
> 
> Who cares? I also don't think you called Natalie Portman by her given name Natalie Hershlag ever. It how about Bo Jackson at Vincent Jackson?
> 
> Why is it that you feel the need to identify Sterling as a jew when he goes out of his way in your opinion to not be one? Also, he's 81 years old, I think he had a good reason to hide his last name back then.


I used to work in radio. I know about changing names for media. 

I have nothing (or don't know anything about) against those people. Tokowitz on the other hand, I will do anything I can to not respect his wishes. 

He changed his name primarily because he thinks his new name is glitzier and he's worried about image.


----------



## seifer0406

Now Floyd Mayweather wants to buy the Clippers.

Can we just get somebody that hasn't made racist remarks? At least get someone that people suspect to be racist but hasn't been proven.


----------



## Hyperion

Zuckerberg?


----------



## NOFX22




----------



## Hibachi!

Think it's funny that Larry Johnson took the time out of his day at his "Unknown role" with the Knicks (so he is employed by the NBA organization) to say that this is why he's been saying:



> Black people your Focusing on the wrong thing. We should be focusing on having our own, Own team own League! To For Self!!


Nobody seems to care. Given historical context it's not nearly equivalent to say... Steve Kerr saying "White people everyone is focusing on the wrong thing. With all this controversy we should be focusing having our own league for ourselves." 

But it's certainly not something that isn't wrong. And yet... Nobody cares. Now once again (before anyone goes Social Justice Warrior on me) I am in NO way equivocating the two. But it does go to show how the NBA organization (and the media) will simply pick and choose what they want to react to. Much like they never reacted to all the racist shit Sterling has done in the past.


----------



## seifer0406

Hibachi! said:


> Think it's funny that Larry Johnson took the time out of his day at his "Unknown role" with the Knicks (so he is employed by the NBA organization) to say that this is why he's been saying:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody seems to care. Given historical context it's not nearly equivalent to say... Steve Kerr saying "White people everyone is focusing on the wrong thing. With all this controversy we should be focusing having our own league for ourselves."
> 
> But it's certainly not something that isn't wrong. And yet... Nobody cares. Now once again (before anyone goes Social Justice Warrior on me) I am in NO way equivocating the two. But it does go to show how the NBA organization (and the media) will simply pick and choose what they want to react to. Much like they never reacted to all the racist shit Sterling has done in the past.


Pick and choose as in a semi-star that has been retired for more than a decade vs. a current owner? If any media chooses to focus the two equally then whoever that's in charge of that media source should be fired immediately. Nobody cares about what Larry Johnson has to say. There are racist people all over the US. If you expect equal treatment for everybody then we should be focusing on the members of the KKK rather than Donald Sterling or Larry Johnson.

As for Sterling's past I believe Adam Silver responded to your question already. There weren't enough concrete evidence toward Sterling. Elgin Baylor sued Sterling but lost the lawsuit. As for the housing incident I believe it never went to court and whatever that was said by Sterling wasn't recorded like what happened this time.


----------



## Bogg

Hyperion said:


> Zuckerberg?


Zuckerberg's a racist?


----------



## Hibachi!

Kareem gives his take:



> Shouldn’t we be equally angered by the fact that his private, intimate conversation was taped and then leaked to the media? Didn’t we just call to task the NSA for intruding into American citizen’s privacy in such an un-American way? Although the impact is similar to Mitt Romney’s comments that were secretly taped, the difference is that Romney was giving a public speech. The making and release of this tape is so sleazy that just listening to it makes me feel like an accomplice to the crime. We didn’t steal the cake but we’re all gorging ourselves on it.
> So, if we’re all going to be outraged, let’s be outraged that we weren’t more outraged when his racism was first evident. Let’s be outraged that private conversations between people in an intimate relationship are recorded and publicly played. Let’s be outraged that whoever did the betraying will probably get a book deal, a sitcom, trade recipes with Hoda and Kathie Lee, and soon appear on Celebrity Apprentice and Dancing with the Stars.


Link to rest of article


----------



## jericho

Wow. Very thoughtful and wise contribution from Kareem.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Independently of HOW (and why) Sterling's "opinions" were divulged, fact is that those racist remarks are his.
And if his racism had always been swept under the rug till now, one can't hide it ant more. Not when players are willing to take action now (wether they should have done something before, or not, is irrelevant).
NBA is a big business.
And a black athlete business.
The NBA can't risk, for the sake of business, players escalating actions regarding an owner being a blatant racist.
So they have to take action.
And yes, Sterling has no business owning an NBA team.
Simple as that.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hibachi! said:


> Think it's funny that Larry Johnson took the time out of his day at his "Unknown role" with the Knicks (so he is employed by the NBA organization) to say that this is why he's been saying:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody seems to care. Given historical context it's not nearly equivalent to say... Steve Kerr saying "White people everyone is focusing on the wrong thing. With all this controversy we should be focusing having our own league for ourselves."
> 
> But it's certainly not something that isn't wrong. And yet... Nobody cares. Now once again (before anyone goes Social Justice Warrior on me) I am in NO way equivocating the two. But it does go to show how the NBA organization (and the media) will simply pick and choose what they want to react to. Much like they never reacted to all the racist shit Sterling has done in the past.


Larry Johnson has made dumb comments before. Remember when he called the Knicks "slaves"? Here's the only article I can find. http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/ba...fs/news/1999/06/24/finals_notebook/?mobile=no


----------



## R-Star

PauloCatarino said:


> Independently of HOW (and why) Sterling's "opinions" were divulged, fact is that those racist remarks are his.
> And if his racism had always been swept under the rug till now, one can't hide it ant more. Not when players are willing to take action now (wether they should have done something before, or not, is irrelevant).
> NBA is a big business.
> And a black athlete business.
> The NBA can't risk, for the sake of business, players escalating actions regarding an owner being a blatant racist.
> So they have to take action.
> And yes, Sterling has no business owning an NBA team.
> Simple as that.


The players weren't going to do anything. That was just the NBAPA running its mouth. They said the players were supposedly ready to walk if they didn't like Silvers response, yet when DeAndre Jordan was asked after last nights game he said "Nah, we would have shown up no matter what." So either he didn't get the memo, or like I said it was a bunch of grand standing by the players association.


Regardless, I tire with this thread. Donald Sterling is a racist sack of shit, and I don't like taking any stance that's seen as defending him. I'm glad bad things are happening to him, I just don't agree with the "oh, it was on TMZ last night so its real!" fake outrage.

The absolute vitriol that some are showing baffles me if you all knew he was racist but it was swept under the rug and old news.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> The players weren't going to do anything. That was just the NBAPA running its mouth. They said the players were supposedly ready to walk if they didn't like Silvers response, yet when DeAndre Jordan was asked after last nights game he said "Nah, we would have shown up no matter what." So either he didn't get the memo, or like I said it was a bunch of grand standing by the players association.
> 
> 
> Regardless, I tire with this thread. Donald Sterling is a racist sack of shit, and I don't like taking any stance that's seen as defending him. I'm glad bad things are happening to him, I just don't agree with the "oh, it was on TMZ last night so its real!" fake outrage.
> 
> The absolute vitriol that some are showing baffles me if you all knew he was racist but it was swept under the rug and old news.


Yep. Like I said earlier this thread, when I mentioned Donald Tokowitz the racist a week ago nobody wanted to talk about it.


----------



## Hibachi!

It's long but THIS is part of the reason why some of us are annoyed by this whole thing:


----------



## EGarrett

Hibachi! said:


> Kareem gives his take:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to rest of article


The government doing something is way way different than some random angry ex-girlfriend doing something to her old boyfriend. It's just some lover's spat, call the cops and if she broke the law then arrest her. But in terms of outrage, government corruption and some random angry girl doing something are not equivalent.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hibachi! said:


> It's long but THIS is part of the reason why some of us are annoyed by this whole thing:


How come you, Hibachi!, have never addressed Tokowitz's racism on this site before?


----------



## kbdullah

NBA Constitution, via RealGM



> The NBA has released a copy of their Constitution and By-Laws to the media:
> 
> The following are the excerpted portions pertaining to the termination of ownership that the NBA will pursue in regards to Donald Sterling and the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> ----
> 
> ARTICLE 13
> 
> TERMINATION OF OWNERSHIP OR MEMBERSHIP
> 
> The Membership of a Member or the interest of any Owner may be terminated by a vote of three fourths (3/4) of the Board of Governors if the Member or Owner shall do or suffer any of the following:
> 
> (a) Willfully violate any of the provisions of the Constitution and By-Laws, resolutions, or agreements of the Association.
> 
> (b) Transfer or attempt to transfer a Membership or an interest in a Member without complying with the provisions of Article 5.
> 
> (c) Fail to pay any dues or other indebtedness owing to the Association within thirty (30) days after Written Notice from the Commissioner of default in such payment.
> 
> (d) Fail or refuse to fulfill its contractual obligations to the Association, its Members, Players, or any other third party in such a way as to affect the Association or its Members adversely. (e) Wager or countenance wagering by its officers or employees on any game in which a Team operated by a Member of the Association participates.
> 
> (f) Willfully permit open betting, pool selling, or any other form of gambling upon any premises owned, leased, or otherwise controlled by the Member or an Owner, except, subject to Article 8(a), for gambling activities that are lawful in the applicable jurisdiction and do not involve in any way, directly or indirectly, gambling with respect to any aspect of the Association’s games, events, property, players, or other personnel.
> 
> (g) Offer, agree, conspire, or attempt to lose or control the score of any game participated in by a Team operated by a Member of the Association, or fail to suspend immediately any officer or any Player or other employee of the Member who shall be found guilty, in a court of law or in any hearing sanctioned by this Constitution and By- Laws, of offering, agreeing, conspiring, or attempting to lose or control the score of any such game or of being interested in any pool or wager on any game in which a Team operated by a Member of the Association participates.
> 
> (h) Disband its Team during the Season, dissolve its business, or cease its operation.
> 
> (i) Willfully fail to present its Team at the time and place it is scheduled to play in an Exhibition, Regular Season, or Playoff Game.
> 
> (j) Willfully misrepresent any material fact contained in its application for Membership in the Association.
> 
> ARTICLE 14
> PROCEDURE FOR TERMINATION
> 
> The Membership of a Member or the interest of any Owner shall be terminated on the occurrence of any of the events described in Article 13 by the following procedure:
> 
> (a) Any Member of the Association or the Commissioner may charge that a Member or Owner has violated one (1) or more of the provisions of Article 13. Said charge shall be made in Writing and shall be filed with the Commissioner, who shall, no later than three (3) business days after the charges are filed, cause a copy thereof to be served by a Writing upon the Member or Owner against whom such charges have been made. (b) The Member or Owner so charged shall, within five (5) days after receipt of the charges, file with the Commissioner its written answer thereto. The Commissioner shall thereupon transmit said charges and answer to each of the Governors of the Association and shall call a special meeting of the Governors to hear the charges, to be held on a date not more than ten (10) days after the filing of a Member’s or Owner’s answer, due notice to be given.
> 
> (c) Willful failure by a Member or Owner so charged to answer the charges during such five (5) day period or to appear at the hearing shall be deemed an admission by said Member or Owner of the total validity of the charges as presented.
> 
> (d) At such hearing, the Chairman of the Board of Governors shall be the presiding officer, except that if the Chairman of the Board of Governors represents either the complaining Member or the Member charged, then the Commissioner shall designate an alternate Chairman for purposes of the hearing.
> 
> (e) At the hearing, the Member or Owner so charged shall have the right to be represented by counsel. Strict rules of evidence shall not apply, and all relevant and material evidence submitted prior to and at the hearing may be received and considered.
> 
> (f) After duly considering all the evidence, the Board of Governors shall vote upon the proposition that the charges have been sustained in whole or in part. The affirmative vote of three-fourths (3/4) of all the Governors shall be required to sustain the charges.
> 
> (g) If, by a three-fourths (3/4) vote, the Board of Governors votes to sustain the charges, the Membership of the guilty Member or the Member in which the guilty Owner has an interest shall automatically be terminated, unless, following a motion duly made and seconded, two-thirds (2/3) of all the Governors vote instead to terminate the ownership interest of the guilty Owner or to invoke the provisions of Article 15. (h) Notwithstanding Article 14(g) above, in the case of a violation of Article 13 by an Owner who has an interest of ten percent (10%) or less in, and does not have effective control over, a Member, the Membership of such Member may not be terminated solely because of such Owner’s violation. In such case, if the charges are sustained against such Owner by a three-fourths (3/4) vote of the Board of Governors, the ownership interest of that Owner shall be automatically terminated unless, following a motion duly made and seconded, twothirds (2/3) of all the Governors vote to invoke the provisions of Article 15.
> 
> (i) If any Membership or interest of an Owner shall be terminated pursuant to this Article 14, the provisions of Article 14A shall apply.
> 
> (j) The decisions of the Association made in accordance with the foregoing procedure shall be final, binding, and conclusive, and each Member and Owner waives any and all recourse to any court of law to review any such decision.
> 
> ARTICLE 14A
> CONSEQUENCES OF TERMINATION
> 
> (a) When the Membership of a Member is terminated, such Member and its assets, properties and operations shall be placed under the management and control of the Commissioner, who shall have the following powers: to cause the Member’s Team to continue to play its Exhibition, Regular Season, and Playoff Games; to collect all revenues from every source payable to the Member and apply such revenues, to the extent available, to the payment of such Member’s debts and obligations; and, as directed by a majority of the Board of Governors (the Member whose Membership was terminated not being considered a Member of the Board of Governors for the purposes of this Article), either to transfer such Member’s Membership (including its Player Contracts and other assets) in accordance with and subject to Article 5 or to liquidate the Player Contracts and other assets of the Member in an orderly manner in the best interests of the Member and its creditors, and the Association, in each case at such prices and on such terms as the Commissioner shall deem reasonable and appropriate.
> 
> (b) When the interest of any Owner is terminated, that interest shall, unless the Commissioner has approved an alternative arrangement, be placed under the management and control of the Commissioner, who shall have the power to exercise all of the rights otherwise exercisable by the Owner of that interest, including, but not limited to, any management or voting rights and the right to transfer all or any portion of that interest in accordance with and subject to Article 5 at such prices and on such terms as the Commissioner shall deem reasonable and appropriate.
> 
> (c) All proceeds from any transfer of a Member’s Membership or the liquidation of its Player Contracts and other assets, or of an Owner’s interest in a Member, shall be applied first to discharge the liabilities and obligations to all creditors of the Member (or Owner), including the Association and its Members but excluding any Owner of the Member, second to discharge the liabilities and obligations to any Owner of the Member, and any balance shall be remitted to the Member (or Owner). The existence or implementation of this Article 14A shall not impose upon the Association or any of its Members any requirement to provide funds to any Member (or Owner) or any liability for any debts or obligations of any Member (or Owner). ARTICLE 15
> ALTERNATIVES TO TERMINATION
> 
> If a charge that a Member or Owner has committed any of the offenses described in Article 13 is sustained, two-thirds (2/3) of all the Governors may waive the remedy of termination, and instead direct the Member or Owner to pay a stated fine in a stipulated manner and by a stipulated date, which fine may be required to be paid, in whole or in part, to any other Member or Members as compensation to such Member or Members for damages sustained by it or them by reason of such act or acts of omission or commission by such offending Member or Owner. Such fine shall be payable within five (5) days after its imposition. Moreover, the Board of Governors may, in its discretion, either in addition to, or in lieu of, such fine, direct the forfeiture of the offending Member’s Draft rights.


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/233171/NBA-Constitution-Excerpt-On-Termination-Of-Ownership


----------



## Hibachi!

Jamel Irief said:


> How come you, Hibachi!, have never addressed Tokowitz's racism on this site before?


I haven't. But I'm not outraged with the tapes either. We've known who he was for a long time now. We've known what kind of an owner he was. Nobody else did a thing. He was an owner of a team, nothing more. He's one of many piece of shit rich guys that does ****ed up things. Go to the first page to see my immediate response to the breaking of this story. I'm not proud nor ashamed to admit that I'm not a big activist in these causes. I don't think I'm going to bring down Donald Sterling by posting about it on a message board. I'm talking about this a lot because it's an active topic. I'm sure someone posted about Sterling's racist acts before all this and it got a few responses and not much more. 

It's the faux outrage that pisses me off. The "OMG where did this come from?! I won't coach for him! I can't believe people would show up to his games! The NBA can't let this stand!" This is where they draw the line? Then you want to force him to sell the team (potentially) because of it? 

Look, I get it. It's bad for the NBA's image. The players are pissed. But it's just funny that THIS is what gets them so upset, when they knew who he was and what he did the entire time. That is and always has been my point. 

It's just hilarious to me that everyone is so obsessed with juicy scandalous things like this, and everyone would have ignored if this was just another report that he intentionally removed people of color from his buildings. 

Imagine the TMZ headline read "Donald Sterling's manager receives memo to not allow black people into building." Or "Investigation reveals clear racial bias in Donald Sterling's tenant process." NOBODY cares. NOBODY. Chris Paul still plays. Doc Rivers still coaches. But you bring up guys like Magic Johnson, a secret recording, and some young bitch trying to make a name for herself and all of a sudden the NBA playoffs are in jeopardy if he isn't punished. 

At the end of the day, though, this couldn't have happened to a nicer person (sarcasm). I'm not here to defend Sterling as a person or an owner. He's scum and it's about time he got something coming to him. I just want people to get off their high horse with this.


----------



## EGarrett

Probably said already, but the owners have unanimously weighed in and it looks like it's 29-0 that Sterling is out.



Hibachi! said:


> It's like having the perfect family and you're about to go off to a wonderful year-long vacation but first you have to head up to the attic to smother your mentally challenged/deformed child that throws crazy tantrums all the time. Yeah it's good for the family, but it doesn't mean it's totally justified.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hibachi! said:


> I haven't. But I'm not outraged with the tapes either. We've known who he was for a long time now. We've known what kind of an owner he was. Nobody else did a thing. He was an owner of a team, nothing more. He's one of many piece of shit rich guys that does ****ed up things. Go to the first page to see my immediate response to the breaking of this story.
> 
> It's the faux outrage that pisses me off. The "OMG where did this come from?! I won't coach for him! I can't believe people would show up to his games! The NBA can't let this stand!" This is where they draw the line? Then you want to force him to sell the team (potentially) because of it?
> 
> Look, I get it. It's bad for the NBA's image. The players are pissed. But it's just funny that THIS is what gets them so upset, when they knew who he was and what he did the entire time. That is and always has been my point.
> 
> It's just hilarious to me that everyone is so obsessed with juicy scandalous things like this, and everyone would have ignored if this was just another report that he intentionally removed people of color from his buildings.
> 
> Imagine the TMZ headline read "Donald Sterling's manager receives memo to not allow black people into building." NOBODY cares. NOBODY. Chris Paul still plays. Doc Rivers still coaches. But you bring up guys like Magic Johnson, a secret recording, and some young bitch trying to make a name for herself and all of a sudden the NBA playoffs are in jeopardy if he isn't punished.
> 
> At the end of the day, though, this couldn't have happened to a nicer person (sarcasm). I'm not here to defend Sterling as a person or an owner. He's scum and it's about time he got something coming to him. I just want people to get off their high horse with this.


Like I've said in this thread I kind of agree with you. Sure I believe some fans weren't aware at all of Sterling's racism, however you can't convince me the players and coaches didn't know. I'll give Silver the benefit of the doubt too since he might of not even been the deputy in 2006, let alone commish. 

I may have bought several clippers tickets over the years, but I always felt kind of conflicted about it as I said in "those of you whose teams aren't in the playoffs" thread. 

It might be a strength in numbers thing. Reggie Bullock might of never wanted to play for Sterling but never took a stand. Now that Doc Rivers and Chris Paul are on his side he's turning in his shirt inside out with the rest of them. 

As we know too, Tokowitz is STILL the owner. I'm not giving that team a dime of money again until that changes.


----------



## Dornado

Hibachi! said:


> I haven't. But I'm not outraged with the tapes either. We've known who he was for a long time now. We've known what kind of an owner he was. Nobody else did a thing. He was an owner of a team, nothing more. He's one of many piece of shit rich guys that does ****ed up things. Go to the first page to see my immediate response to the breaking of this story.
> 
> It's the faux outrage that pisses me off. The "OMG where did this come from?! I won't coach for him! I can't believe people would show up to his games! The NBA can't let this stand!" This is where they draw the line? Then you want to force him to sell the team (potentially) because of it?
> 
> Look, I get it. It's bad for the NBA's image. The players are pissed. But it's just funny that THIS is what gets them so upset, when they knew who he was and what he did the entire time. That is and always has been my point.
> 
> It's just hilarious to me that everyone is so obsessed with juicy scandalous things like this, and everyone would have ignored if this was just another report that he intentionally removed people of color from his buildings.
> 
> Imagine the TMZ headline read "Donald Sterling's manager receives memo to not allow black people into building." Or "Investigation reveals clear racial bias in Donald Sterling's tenant process." NOBODY cares. NOBODY. Chris Paul still plays. Doc Rivers still coaches. But you bring up guys like Magic Johnson, a secret recording, and some young bitch trying to make a name for herself and all of a sudden the NBA playoffs are in jeopardy if he isn't punished.
> 
> At the end of the day, though, this couldn't have happened to a nicer person (sarcasm). I'm not here to defend Sterling as a person or an owner. He's scum and it's about time he got something coming to him. I just want people to get off their high horse with this.


Right... but the problem isn't that people are reacting now, it is that they didn't react before. I'm not going to criticize people for being outraged now, they should be... just like they should have been before. There is definitely a strong inclination among people in general to let the status quo go... making waves is difficult, as I mentioned in the thread before the NBA and NBPA really had its hand forced this time. 

This isn't meant to you specifically, but I'm also curious as to how supportive people would have been (in particular the "why make a big deal now when you didn't before?" crowd) had Paul, Rivers or others refused to play for the Clippers or made some public stand based on Sterling's racism before. Somehow I think I would have heard a lot of "Well, Elgin Baylor lost his discrimination case" and "look at all of these entitled NBA guys playing the race card". Hindsight is 20/20, it is easy to say they should have taken a stand in retrospect (I've said it myself, obviously).


----------



## Jamel Irief

Dornado said:


> Right... but the problem isn't that people are reacting now, it is that they didn't react before. I'm not going to criticize people for being outraged now, they should be... just like they should have been before. There is definitely a strong inclination among people in general to let the status quo go... making waves is difficult, as I mentioned in the thread before the NBA and NBPA really had its hand forced this time.
> 
> This isn't meant to you specifically, but I'm also curious as to how supportive people would have been (in particular the "why make a big deal now when you didn't before?" crowd) had Paul, Rivers or others refused to play for the Clippers or made some public stand based on Sterling's racism before. Somehow I think I would have heard a lot of "Well, Elgin Baylor lost his discrimination case" and "look at all of these entitled NBA guys playing the race card". Hindsight is 20/20, it is easy to say they should have taken a stand in retrospect (I've said it myself, obviously).


I can say with 100% certainty that if Paul, Rivers or others stood up to his racism before I would of applauded them and bought a jersey the next day.

Not sure why you mentioned the Baylor case and not the slumlord case.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> Right... but the problem isn't that people are reacting now, it is that they didn't react before. *I'm not going to criticize people for being outraged now, they should be... just like they should have been before. *There is definitely a strong inclination among people in general to let the status quo go... making waves is difficult, as I mentioned in the thread before the NBA and NBPA really had its hand forced this time.
> 
> This isn't meant to you specifically, but I'm also curious as to how supportive people would have been (in particular the "why make a big deal now when you didn't before?" crowd) had Paul, Rivers or others refused to play for the Clippers or made some public stand based on Sterling's racism before. Somehow I think I would have heard a lot of "Well, Elgin Baylor lost his discrimination case" and "look at all of these entitled NBA guys playing the race card". Hindsight is 20/20, it is easy to say they should have taken a stand in retrospect (I've said it myself, obviously).


Where was your outrage before?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Hyperion said:


> Why is it that you feel the need to identify Sterling as a jew when he goes out of his way in your opinion to not be one? Also, he's 81 years old, I think he had a good reason to hide his last name back then.


I'm fairly certain that it was the ADL that demanded Sterling change his name as they didn't want the association.


----------



## Hibachi!

Dornado said:


> Right... but the problem isn't that people are reacting now, it is that they didn't react before. I'm not going to criticize people for being outraged now, they should be... just like they should have been before. There is definitely a strong inclination among people in general to let the status quo go... making waves is difficult, as I mentioned in the thread before the NBA and NBPA really had its hand forced this time.
> 
> This isn't meant to you specifically, but I'm also curious as to how supportive people would have been (in particular the "why make a big deal now when you didn't before?" crowd) had Paul, Rivers or others refused to play for the Clippers or made some public stand based on Sterling's racism before. Somehow I think I would have heard a lot of "Well, Elgin Baylor lost his discrimination case" and "look at all of these entitled NBA guys playing the race card". Hindsight is 20/20, it is easy to say they should have taken a stand in retrospect (I've said it myself, obviously).


That's the problem, though. I could say that I'd be perfectly fine with that. It's been perfectly documented the type of guy he was. Then you consider that there are NBA players/staff that KNOW people who have been around Sterling. You don't think Correy Maggette/Brand/Cassell and other former players haven't talked to some folks? Elgin Baylor? You don't think those in the association KNEW who he was? Come on. 

So yeah, it would then be fair for say a Chris Paul to say "I don't want to play for the Clippers because of Donald Sterling's documented history of racism." But I can say that now and realistically it means nothing because like you said hindsight is 20/20. So I'm not going to pretend like that's a "Well I proved you wrong" type thing because it isn't. 

The argument of "Well we have to draw a line sometime. It was a mistake not be upset before, and we are rectifying that mistake now." is a totally fair argument. But that's not what people are doing. Players are SHOCKED that he has said these things. Really? They're not shocked. They're pissed, and this is a media frenzy so they can all hop on board.

Once again, the NBA (players and staff) are for once unified on a stance and that's great. They're getting rid of a shitty racist owner, propping up the new commissioner, and the players banded together a bit. So it's not a BAD thing. I just share Bomani's sentiments when the association is pretending like they are outraged because of the racism, when really they're outraged that he could be hurting their pocketbooks.


----------



## Hibachi!

I mean listen to Magic Johnson just a couple of days ago:



> "*I had a friendship with him*, so for him to then make these alleged comments about myself ... there's no place in our society for it," Johnson said of ABC's pregame show Sunday.


Really Magic? You had a friendship with him? After all he's been documented saying and doing? After knowing players personally who he has discriminated against? After reading the testimonies from the federal lawsuit? And then the "Oh shit I can't believe he'd say that about ME. I mean, I know he was a dick to all these OTHER black people. But to ME?! I couldn't believe it." Come on man.


----------



## R-Star

Hibachi! said:


> I mean listen to Magic Johnson just a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Really Magic? You had a friendship with him? After all he's been documented saying and doing? After knowing players personally who he has discriminated against? After reading the testimonies from the federal lawsuit? And then the "Oh shit I can't believe he'd say that about ME. I mean, I know he was a dick to all these OTHER black people. But to ME?! I couldn't believe it." Come on man.


I think anyone who has watched this play out clearly knows Magic had something to do with the whole thing in the first place.

I view Magic in a pretty bad light after all this.


----------



## l0st1

Just heard Oprah is entertaining the thought of putting together a group to buy the Clippers. That would be interesting.

Also,



> The Golden State Warriors planned on walking off the floor after tip-off in Game 5 if Adam Silver not banned Los Angeles Clippers' owner Donald Sterling for life.
> 
> “It would have been our only chance to make a statement in front of the biggest audience that we weren’t going to accept anything but the maximum punishment,” Stephen Curry said. “We would deal with the consequences later but we were not going to play.”
> 
> The Warriors’ players wanted to protest previously, but decided to give Silver a chance to do the right thing.
> 
> Curry, David Lee, Andre Iguodala and Jermaine O’Neal were behind the boycott idea.
> 
> The idea included plans to reach out to the Clippers' players, hoping they would join them.


----------



## Hibachi!

I don't buy it. But if they were then I good for them for standing up for something they believe in. Also, R-Star I definitely think there's something fishy going on with Magic. She specifically brought him up and kept bringing him up. Mad weird.


----------



## Pablo5

R-Star said:


> I think anyone who has watched this play out clearly knows Magic had something to do with the whole thing in the first place.
> 
> I view Magic in a pretty bad light after all this.


Man youre spot on. To be honest i always looked at Magic as a fraud. Day one was when he claimed he had the HIV.....


----------



## Basel

Didn't she also bring up Matt Kemp in the extended recordings that were released? I'm not buying that Magic was in any way involved in this just because he wants to own the Clippers. I'll gladly admit I was wrong if any information comes out that says or hints otherwise, but today, I see nothing that shows me he was involved.


----------



## Dornado

R-Star said:


> Where was your outrage before?


I'm always outraged.


----------



## Hibachi!

Basel said:


> Didn't she also bring up Matt Kemp in the extended recordings that were released? I'm not buying that Magic was in any way involved in this just because he wants to own the Clippers. I'll gladly admit I was wrong if any information comes out that says or hints otherwise, but today, I see nothing that shows me he was involved.


It would be a real stretch to think that he has orchestrated this whole thing for sure. That would be like some Ocean's Eleven type shit.


----------



## NOFX22

Argh Oprah wants to buy the Clippers?! Why are we forever curse Smh


----------



## Diable

Wonder how many of these people are serious about wanting to buy and how many are doing it to read their names in the news


----------



## kbdullah

NOFX22 said:


> Argh Oprah wants to buy the Clippers?! Why are we forever curse Smh


Could be the best thing to happen to the Clippers fan base. Go to a game and you might win something.


----------



## NOFX22

No more games on ESPN but on lifetime, oxygen, and Own


----------



## scdn

She'll buy them to get the Sterling interview


----------



## Jamel Irief

Diable said:


> Wonder how many of these people are serious about wanting to buy and how many are doing it to read their names in the news


Yep. Floyd is still an ACTIVE athlete. How can he own a team too?

This is going to be like 2003 when pornstars and Gary Coleman were running to be governor of California.


----------



## Pyrex

NOFX22 said:


>


Creepy lol.












I saw someone post this in another forum, saying "donald got screwed by the guy who framed roger rabbit!"


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> I think anyone who has watched this play out clearly knows Magic had something to do with the whole thing in the first place.
> 
> I view Magic in a pretty bad light after all this.


I don't know, he has an estranged wife who is probably facing a huge prenuptial agreement mountain to climb. The sale of the franchise could possibly lead to her getting more money. She possibly had his place bugged for months before getting what she needed to donate his ownership. Magic may be completely innocent he but I can guarantee you that the next owner of the Clippers will be black and not Michael Jordan. Magic seems to be the most likely pick


----------



## hobojoe

Hibachi! said:


> You DO realize this was a private conversation secretly recorded? It's not as if he held a press conference to announce to the world that he doesn't want his gold-digging ho to be around black people.
> 
> I just wish Silver would be honest and say it's a business decision. It isn't anything about him saying something so repugnant that it warranted this punishment. Then you could go further with that, and pretty much oust any owner that's out of line as long as they see it fit for their business.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's good for the NBA to get a good owner in such a big market. The fact that Magic's group might take over (after what they did for the Dodgers) is good news for the Clippers and bad news for the Lakers. That all being said, the means by which it was done was unjustified.
> 
> *It's like having the perfect family and you're about to go off to a wonderful year-long vacation but first you have to head up to the attic to smother your mentally challenged/deformed child that throws crazy tantrums all the time. Yeah it's good for the family, but it doesn't mean it's totally justified.*


What the hell kind of ****ed up analogy is that?


----------



## l0st1

Hibachi! said:


> It's long but THIS is part of the reason why some of us are annoyed by this whole thing:


Thought it was pretty funny how the host(s) had nothing to say at the end and where like hey thanks we got other shit to do now


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> I don't know, he has an estranged wife who is probably facing a huge prenuptial agreement mountain to climb. The sale of the franchise could possibly lead to her getting more money. She possibly had his place bugged for months before getting what she needed to donate his ownership. Magic may be completely innocent he but I can guarantee you that the next owner of the Clippers will be black and not Michael Jordan. Magic seems to be the most likely pick


His wife bugged his house, got his ex girlfriend to hand in the tape, then came out and called him a racist only to backtrack?

No. I don't see it.


----------



## Diable

The spark to this was the lawsuit that Rochelle Sterling filed against the gold-digger. The wife wanted her to return a duplex, a Ferrari, two Bentleys and a Range Rover. She apparently says that it was community property and therefore Sterling was not legally allowed to give this stuff to her (and a quarter million in cash apparently). So the wife claims that the slut "embezzled" it and the slut started this shit to get even.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

TWO YEARS AGO, would anyone want to buy the clippers .... especially celebities. Except, geffen, who wanted to bring LeBron here.

How many of them would want to buy the Lakers now? clippers are hot now and it seems everyone wants to be a part of it. Let Magic try to buy the Lakers ... where he belongs. That's a better fit for him. I'm not sure what to think about Oprah unless she's with geffen who I don't believe would allow her to run over him in decisions.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Dynasty Raider said:


> TWO YEARS AGO, would anyone want to buy the clippers .... especially celebities. Except, geffen, who wanted to bring LeBron here.
> 
> How many of them would want to buy the Lakers now? clippers are hot now and it seems everyone wants to be a part of it. Let Magic try to buy the Lakers ... where he belongs. That's a better fit for him. I'm not sure what to think about Oprah unless she's with geffen who I don't believe would allow her to run over him in decisions.


Everyone that would want to buy the clippers would also want to buy the lakers, unless they can't afford it. Are you really going to dispute that?


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> His wife bugged his house, got his ex girlfriend to hand in the tape, then came out and called him a racist only to backtrack?
> 
> No. I don't see it.


No, the wife made a deal with the gold digger to get more money or if the donald


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Isn't the wife the big loser in a forced sale? Donald would have to pay capital gains on everything above 12 million that the team sells for. That's a 300+ million dollar tax bill (money she can't get in a divorce).

If she waits until he dies she inherits the team (and pays estate taxes) but only has to pay capital gains above the value of the team at the time she inherited it (if she sells). So that takes the cost basis from 12 million to like 650-700 million. My understanding is the estate taxes are easier to manage and offset than the capital gains.


----------



## Needtowakeup

*Losing it*

How in the world can the sports world act like this? Reacting to sterlings remarks? He never made a racist comment, he was expressing his opinion and was recorded without his consent. How many of you have made comments in private that you would catch hell for if they got out? It's a different world out there for sure. It amazes me how many African American sports figured have made worse racial comments than this and have even became espn analysts. Take a minute to look up Charles barkleys racist comments, at one point he said "and that's why I hate white people" this was laughed off and he was never punished about his remarks. Another one is Michael Irvin, he's made iffy comments. Look up Floyd mayweather making racist comments about manny Pacquiao. Shaquille o'neal. The list can go on. Why is this ok? It's always been far worse for a white athlete to make any sort of comments about another race, why is Africa Americans allowed to without any repercussions? The nba just banned a man for life for far less of a racial comment than some of these guys listed above. Get it together people.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Losing it*

1. Youre an idiot. He made multiple racist remarks

2. We already have a thread for this topic on the main forum

3. You're trying to compare an athlete who has no employees to a business owner who made comments directly toward damn near his entire roster.

Get it together. Or preferably, just don't come back.


----------



## RollWithEm

Diable said:


> The spark to this was the lawsuit that Rochelle Sterling filed against the gold-digger. The wife wanted her to return a duplex, a Ferrari, two Bentleys and a Range Rover. She apparently says that it was community property and therefore Sterling was not legally allowed to give this stuff to her (and a quarter million in cash apparently). So the wife claims that the slut "embezzled" it and the slut started this shit to get even.


And remember her age. Bugging him is exactly something a petulant child with money would do. Sounds like a Richy Rich comic plotline.


----------



## Needtowakeup

*Re: Losing it*

Lol another brainless person... I appreciate your reply can you state the racist comments he made? Asked his mistress not to talk to " black people" or bring them to his games? This is racist?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Losing it*

Not enough punctuation errors for this to be Goat


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Losing it*



Needtowakeup said:


> How in the world can the sports world act like this? Reacting to sterlings remarks? He never made a racist comment, he was expressing his opinion and was recorded without his consent. How many of you have made comments in private that you would catch hell for if they got out? It's a different world out there for sure. It amazes me how many African American sports figured have made worse racial comments than this and have even became espn analysts. Take a minute to look up Charles barkleys racist comments, at one point he said "and that's why I hate white people" this was laughed off and he was never punished about his remarks. Another one is Michael Irvin, he's made iffy comments. Look up Floyd mayweather making racist comments about manny Pacquiao. Shaquille o'neal. The list can go on. Why is this ok? It's always been far worse for a white athlete to make any sort of comments about another race, why is Africa Americans allowed to without any repercussions? The nba just banned a man for life for far less of a racial comment than some of these guys listed above. Get it together people.


If you think Donald the slumlord has never made a racist comment you aren't worth speaking to.


----------



## Tom

The guy IS a racist and he also hates people in general. He thinks of people as objects, not individuals. He didn't want white guys on his team because they don' fit the pedigree. This guy is bad for the game and should be removed.

Led me add though that sitting on Mike Miller was pretty racist:smilewink


----------



## Hibachi!

Who the hell WOULDN'T want to buy the Clippers? They're a championship contender. In the best market in the NBA (you could argue for the Knicks). It's pretty much a given that they could make it a successful franchise.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Losing it*



Needtowakeup said:


> Lol another brainless person... I appreciate your reply can you state the racist comments he made? Asked his mistress not to talk to " black people" or bring them to his games? This is racist?


I hate to be that guy, but if you're going to sit here and say he hasn't said anything racist, its pretty clear why you think that way.

I do agree that its looked upon in a much different light when someone like Chuck or Shaq makes a racist comment, but that's a whole different discussion.

To argue, "Well Shaq said white people are chumps and Ernie Johnson laughed, so why is Sterling in trouble?" is a pretty stupid comparison to make.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Losing it*



ATLien said:


> Not enough punctuation errors for this to be Goat


No it's definitely Goat. The syntax gives it away.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Losing it*



Floods said:


> No it's definitely Goat. The syntax gives it away.


Well and the time lines up just far too conveniently. 

Its not as clever a name as InternetJesus was either.


----------



## scdn

Dolphins suck! Buccaneers suck! Florida State Seminoles suck! Heat Suck! LeBron Sucks!

(We'll see if it draws him out)


----------



## Floods

LeGoat is a homophobe in denial, regardless of how many gay friends he claims to have! (answer: zero)


----------



## R-Star

If anyone wants a gay friend, I'm available.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Losing it*



Needtowakeup said:


> Lol another brainless person... I appreciate your reply can you state the racist comments he made? *Asked his mistress not to talk to " black people" or bring them to his games? This is racist*?


Duh.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



R-Star said:


> I hate to be that guy, but if you're going to sit here and say he hasn't said anything racist, its pretty clear why you think that way.
> 
> I do agree that its looked upon in a much different light when someone like Chuck or Shaq makes a racist comment, but that's a whole different discussion.
> 
> To argue, "Well Shaq said white people are chumps and Ernie Johnson laughed, so why is Sterling in trouble?" is a pretty stupid comparison to make.


White people being racist is really the only thing that get people into a frenzy. Which really hurts this countries ability to move past all the stupidity involved in racism.


----------



## l0st1

> Following commissioner Adam Silver's lifetime ban of Sterling on Tuesday, the NBA Board of Governors is preparing to vote to force Sterling to sell his Clippers franchise. This process led an unnamed NBA executive who is close to Sterling say, ""He is not going to sell the team." The unnamed executive also added that Sterling is prepared to file a lawsuit and potentially tie up the future of the team for years. We should see what Sterling's next move is within the next two weeks as the NBA constitution and bylaws give Silver three days to provide Sterling with charges, Sterling five days to respond to the charges, and the Board of Governors 10 days to vote following Sterling's response. It sounds like this situation is about to get even messier than it already was.


Looks like it's going to be a messy battle.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Losing it*



Floods said:


> No it's definitely Goat. The syntax gives it away.



It's not Goat. But I could understand why everyone thinks so.


----------



## roux

l0st1 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a messy battle.


Could see this coming from a mile away... If Sterling even remotely gave a shit about the team, the city or the fanbase he would take his money and move on with his life.


----------



## Basel

l0st1 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a messy battle.



I think everybody was aware of this.


----------



## Diable

Sterling probably can not win, this is the sort of thing the courts will want to stay the heck away from if they possibly can. He can make it a total cluster**** for everyone involved though.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> White people being racist is really the only thing that get people into a frenzy. Which really hurts this countries ability to move past all the stupidity involved in racism.


I've always viewed it that way as well. Some see that as me somehow quantifying a racist comment against a white person as being equal to the whole history of racism against the black race, which is ridiculous. 

When we can move past "Hes white, hes a nerd. Oh he's black, hes an athletic thug, oh look an Asian who's good at math and sucks at driving." then we finally move forward. If we're just going to sit back and say "Well the blacks had a real shitty time at the hands of white people, so they get to say sketchy racist stuff and its funny. But if you're white and you say something you're a terrible racist bigot", then we'll never move past where we are today. 

And in all honesty every race could say how terribly they've been treated by the whites. We have a terrible, terrible history of racism, enslavement, genocide, etc. But no ones moving forward if we just decide to live in a purgatory of memories from the past.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> Sterling probably can not win, this is the sort of thing the courts will want to stay the heck away from if they possibly can. He can make it a total cluster**** for everyone involved though.


Hes an angry old racist who's probably not far from death.

With that being the case, nothing makes sense _but_ for him to try to drag this out and go down holding up both fingers. Hes the epitome of a "get off my lawn!" crotchety old man. 

Luckily I'm not a Clipper fan. This is going to be depressing.


----------



## l0st1

roux said:


> Could see this coming from a mile away... If Sterling even remotely gave a shit about the team, the city or the fanbase he would take his money and move on with his life.





Basel said:


> I think everybody was aware of this.


True. But he's been surprisingly quiet since all of this came out. I thought there may be a chance he would just do it and end this all. Considering his is in place regardless of what the courts say so he still has lost the "glory" of being the owner.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



R-Star said:


> I've always viewed it that way as well. Some see that as me somehow quantifying a racist comment against a white person as being equal to the whole history of racism against the black race, which is ridiculous.
> 
> When we can move past "Hes white, hes a nerd. Oh he's black, hes an athletic thug, oh look an Asian who's good at math and sucks at driving." then we finally move forward. If we're just going to sit back and say "Well the blacks had a real shitty time at the hands of white people, so they get to say sketchy racist stuff and its funny. But if you're white and you say something you're a terrible racist bigot", then we'll never move past where we are today.
> 
> And in all honesty every race could say how terribly they've been treated by the whites. We have a terrible, terrible history of racism, enslavement, genocide, etc. But no ones moving forward if we just decide to live in a purgatory of memories from the past.


Most of the time even talking about racism against white person gets a venomous response from people(mainly non-white people but also some white people that like to get into a frenzy over this stuff). It's pretty ridiculous that in instances where a white person is claiming racism people come out and try to throw slavery and racism other minorities deal with as a reason to why it's not possible for it to be true. And then you got the people that are simply like 'deal with it because we had/have to'.

And I agree completely. Yes, whites have a terrible history. But you can say the same thing about many african dictators/leaders and the genocide/torture that goes on in some of those countries as well. Humanity as a race as a horrible past. But can't move forward if you're always looking backwards. That's a big reason why I take issue with 'affirmative action' or at least the idea most have of 'affirmative action'. It seems nonsensical to me to favor a certain group of people because of the past. That is only continuing the problem and making it even worse. It falls in the same category as the bullshit feminists who act like they want gender equality but then bitch when they are in fact treated equal to men in those instances where being a woman gets them special treatment.

You can't have equality when you are trying to use the past as a means to get special treatment. My girlfriend and I have had multiple "conversations"( more like arguments ha) about this. She gets pissy because she feels like since minorities(she's mexican) have had it rough they deserve some benefits to balance the equation and it's not fair to just make things equal and expect minorities to just forget the past. I simply think if that's how it's going to work it's going to be a cycle. Eventually white people will bitch(whether it's fair or not) that they are being discriminated against. Blah Blah Blah.


In summary, the sooner all sides find it most beneficial be on equal playing fields the better. Until people (male/female/white/black, whatever) stop trying to pull ahead of the rest we can't really get past this whole issue.

Sorry that was long and probably rambling/incoherent but I'm at work so deal with it ha.


----------



## Pyrex

Sterling isn't going down without swinging, he has alot of money to drag this thing out for as long as possible. 

He will be damaging the Clipper (even the NBA) brand even more in the mean time, and it could leave a bad taste into the mouths of casual NBA fans.


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> Hes an angry old racist who's probably not far from death.
> 
> With that being the case, nothing makes sense _but_ for him to try to drag this out and go down holding up both fingers. Hes the epitome of a "get off my lawn!" crotchety old man.
> 
> Luckily I'm not a Clipper fan. This is going to be depressing.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> Most of the time even talking about racism against white person gets a venomous response from people(mainly non-white people but also some white people that like to get into a frenzy over this stuff). It's pretty ridiculous that in instances where a white person is claiming racism people come out and try to throw slavery and racism other minorities deal with as a reason to why it's not possible for it to be true. And then you got the people that are simply like 'deal with it because we had/have to'.
> 
> And I agree completely. Yes, whites have a terrible history. But you can say the same thing about many african dictators/leaders and the genocide/torture that goes on in some of those countries as well. Humanity as a race as a horrible past. But can't move forward if you're always looking backwards. That's a big reason why I take issue with 'affirmative action' or at least the idea most have of 'affirmative action'. It seems nonsensical to me to favor a certain group of people because of the past. That is only continuing the problem and making it even worse. It falls in the same category as the bullshit feminists who act like they want gender equality but then bitch when they are in fact treated equal to men in those instances where being a woman gets them special treatment.
> 
> You can't have equality when you are trying to use the past as a means to get special treatment. My girlfriend and I have had multiple "conversations"( more like arguments ha) about this. She gets pissy because she feels like since minorities(she's mexican) have had it rough they deserve some benefits to balance the equation and it's not fair to just make things equal and expect minorities to just forget the past. I simply think if that's how it's going to work it's going to be a cycle. Eventually white people will bitch(whether it's fair or not) that they are being discriminated against. Blah Blah Blah.
> 
> 
> In summary, the sooner all sides find it most beneficial be on equal playing fields the better. Until people (male/female/white/black, whatever) stop trying to pull ahead of the rest we can't really get past this whole issue.
> 
> Sorry that was long and probably rambling/incoherent but I'm at work so deal with it ha.


I think you have to be able to speak to each other and not just co-exist in and uneven cease-fire. I think how we are now is a start, but communication without hating on every word the other person says is important. People are imperfect and we have to be allowed to make mistakes when it comes to race. (Sterling has issues beyond race) I think we have gotten away from this.

I think that was my longest post ever.


nope :drums: now it is.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Floods said:


> LeGoat is a homophobe in denial, regardless of how many gay friends he claims to have! (answer: zero)


Your obsession with Legoat is kind of weird. But then again weird is what you are donut.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Losing it*



Tom said:


> I think you have to be able to speak to each other and not just co-exist in and uneven cease-fire. I think how we are now is a start, but communication without hating on every word the other person says is important. People are imperfect and we have to be allowed to make mistakes when it comes to race. (Sterling has issues beyond race) I think we have gotten away from this.
> 
> I think that was my longest post ever.
> 
> 
> nope :drums: now it is.


R-Stars friend, Tom. 

You don't post enough anymore old man.


----------



## Floods

Jamel Irief said:


> Your obsession with Legoat is kind of weird. But then again weird is what you are donut.


What? Just trying to draw him out for some more hilarity.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Floods said:


> What? Just trying to draw him out for some more hilarity.



By calling every new poster legoat?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



Tom said:


> I think you have to be able to speak to each other and not just co-exist in and uneven cease-fire. I think how we are now is a start, but communication without hating on every word the other person says is important. People are imperfect and we have to be allowed to make mistakes when it comes to race. (Sterling has issues beyond race) I think we have gotten away from this.
> 
> I think that was my longest post ever.
> 
> 
> nope :drums: now it is.


And that goes for all involved. The problem is a vast majority of our society feels like only white people are hateful or are racially unjust. And therein lies the issue. But that is off topic.


----------



## Diable

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...angeles-clippers-owner-donald-sterling-cancer

You'd notice that the original source for that story is the N.Y Post. I personally do not really respect the journalistic standards of the New York tabloids, but I guess it is statistically quite possible that Sterling has prostate cancer. On the other hand it would be something that you might want said if you needed sympathy.


----------



## Basel

He's having a terrible week.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Losing it*



R-Star said:


> I've always viewed it that way as well. Some see that as me somehow quantifying a racist comment against a white person as being equal to the whole history of racism against the black race, which is ridiculous.
> 
> When we can move past "Hes white, hes a nerd. Oh he's black, hes an athletic thug, oh look an Asian who's good at math and sucks at driving." then we finally move forward. If we're just going to sit back and say "Well the blacks had a real shitty time at the hands of white people, so they get to say sketchy racist stuff and its funny. But if you're white and you say something you're a terrible racist bigot", then we'll never move past where we are today.
> 
> And in all honesty every race could say how terribly they've been treated by the whites. We have a terrible, terrible history of racism, enslavement, genocide, etc. But no ones moving forward if we just decide to live in a purgatory of memories from the past.


there are people who want to move on obviously and there are people who work hard to enact solutions to these problems, but there is also a significant number of people who want it to stay the way it is or make it worse simply because of indifference, ideology or because it benefits them.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> Most of the time even talking about racism against white person gets a venomous response from people(mainly non-white people but also some white people that like to get into a frenzy over this stuff). It's pretty ridiculous that in instances where a white person is claiming racism people come out and try to throw slavery and racism other minorities deal with as a reason to why it's not possible for it to be true. And then you got the people that are simply like 'deal with it because we had/have to'.
> 
> And I agree completely. Yes, whites have a terrible history. But you can say the same thing about many african dictators/leaders and the genocide/torture that goes on in some of those countries as well. Humanity as a race as a horrible past. But can't move forward if you're always looking backwards. That's a big reason why I take issue with 'affirmative action' or at least the idea most have of 'affirmative action'. It seems nonsensical to me to favor a certain group of people because of the past. That is only continuing the problem and making it even worse. It falls in the same category as the bullshit feminists who act like they want gender equality but then bitch when they are in fact treated equal to men in those instances where being a woman gets them special treatment.
> 
> You can't have equality when you are trying to use the past as a means to get special treatment. My girlfriend and I have had multiple "conversations"( more like arguments ha) about this. She gets pissy because she feels like since minorities(she's mexican) have had it rough they deserve some benefits to balance the equation and it's not fair to just make things equal and expect minorities to just forget the past. I simply think if that's how it's going to work it's going to be a cycle. Eventually white people will bitch(whether it's fair or not) that they are being discriminated against. Blah Blah Blah.
> 
> 
> In summary, the sooner all sides find it most beneficial be on equal playing fields the better. Until people (male/female/white/black, whatever) stop trying to pull ahead of the rest we can't really get past this whole issue.
> 
> Sorry that was long and probably rambling/incoherent but I'm at work so deal with it ha.


the thing is this affirmative action is an attempt to balance the inherent institutional and often personal racism/sexism already in place.

you can look at lets say 2 applicants for a major university and give a blanket statement that best grades get in, and say its unfair that the one with with the higher grades gets denied in favor of an applicant with lower grades who happens to be a different gender/race even though in truth its a proven fact that most people who get denied college admission supposedly due to affirmative action(meaning white people) were by far more affected by other more well connected and more affluent applicants(also by and large the majority white people) and while in any particular case its simply easier to say someone got screwed because of the system its easy to overlook just who or what you are can determine a great many factors in a person's development (what your parents make, where you live, the academic and social resources available in you neighborhood, who you know, etc).....and that statistically the greatest beneficiary of affirmative action is actually *white women*.

http://www.newser.com/story/169637/who-does-affirmative-action-help-most-white-women.html


----------



## Tom

*Re: Losing it*



R-Star said:


> R-Stars friend, Tom.
> 
> You don't post enough anymore old man.


I'm going to try and get back. Maybe, I'lll mod a forum.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*



Da Grinch said:


> the thing is this affirmative action is an attempt to balance the inherent institutional and often personal racism/sexism already in place.
> 
> you can look at lets say 2 applicants for a major university and give a blanket statement that best grades get in, and say its unfair that the one with with the higher grades gets denied in favor of an applicant with lower grades who happens to be a different gender/race even though in truth its a proven fact that most people who get denied college admission supposedly due to affirmative action(meaning white people) were by far more affected by other more well connected and more affluent applicants(also by and large the majority white people) and while in any particular case its simply easier to say someone got screwed because of the system its easy to overlook just who or what you are can determine a great many factors in a person's development (what your parents make, where you live, the academic and social resources available in you neighborhood, who you know, etc).....*and that statistically the greatest beneficiary of affirmative action is actually white women.*
> http://www.newser.com/story/169637/who-does-affirmative-action-help-most-white-women.html


People are clueless and naive about AA. The ones that yells the most about it benifit the most.....

It's sad that media has been painting "that times has changed" bs. I fully disagree, the time has *ONLY* changed because people are tired of losing their jobs. America has and was built on discrimination and segregation. It was the mentality then and it's still the same now. The only difference is that it's a closed room conversation instead of the old ways of America.....


----------



## Hyperion

roux said:


> Could see this coming from a mile away... If Sterling even remotely gave a shit about the team, the city or the fanbase he would take his money and move on with his life.


The team has won 37% of its games since he bought them over 30 years ago (only six seasons where the team was over 0.500). I think it has been demonstratively shown that he doesn't give a shit about anyone. This fact alone would have made me agree to have him sell the team. He is costing the other owners money by not consistently having a good product on the floor. In two years Paul will not be there or won't be who he is today. Then what? Back to the dregs of the league the Clips go.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



Da Grinch said:


> the thing is this affirmative action is an attempt to balance the inherent institutional and often personal racism/sexism already in place.
> 
> you can look at lets say 2 applicants for a major university and give a blanket statement that best grades get in, and say its unfair that the one with with the higher grades gets denied in favor of an applicant with lower grades who happens to be a different gender/race even though in truth its a proven fact that most people who get denied college admission supposedly due to affirmative action(meaning white people) were by far more affected by other more well connected and more affluent applicants(also by and large the majority white people) and while in any particular case its simply easier to say someone got screwed because of the system its easy to overlook just who or what you are can determine a great many factors in a person's development (what your parents make, where you live, the academic and social resources available in you neighborhood, who you know, etc).....and that statistically the greatest beneficiary of affirmative action is actually *white women*.
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/169637/who-does-affirmative-action-help-most-white-women.html



That's essentially my point. I wasn't trying to say black people were benefiting at the expense of white people as much as I was saying that all groups of people(male/female/white/black/hispanic/etc) want equality(well maybe not a lot of white people do but for the sake of argument lets say they do). If we want equality we have to actually treat everyone(EVERYONE) equally. And in most accounts Affirmative Action goes against the idea of treating everyone equally. That goes for wealthy, privileged white people too. 

Using my point in regards to your example, if 100 people apply for a college that has room for 50. Then except the top 50 best students, academically speaking. Not we need 8 blacks, 6 hispanics, 4 asians, 17 women, 5 special needs, etc. 

Again, not sure if this actually makes any sense ha.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> That's essentially my point. I wasn't trying to say black people were benefiting at the expense of white people as much as I was saying that all groups of people(male/female/white/black/hispanic/etc) want equality(well maybe not a lot of white people do but for the sake of argument lets say they do). *If we want equality we have to actually treat everyone(EVERYONE) equally*. And in most accounts Affirmative Action goes against the idea of treating everyone equally. That goes for wealthy, privileged white people too.
> 
> Using my point in regards to your example, if 100 people apply for a college that has room for 50. Then except the top 50 best students, academically speaking. Not we need 8 blacks, 6 hispanics, 4 asians, 17 women, 5 special needs, etc.
> 
> Again, not sure if this actually makes any sense ha.



This will never happen. America and equality doesnt belong in the same sentence, paragraph, or etc......


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



Pablo5 said:


> This will never happen. America and equality doesnt belong in the same sentence, paragraph, or etc......


Your attitude seems to fall in line with exactly what you're complaining about.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> Your attitude seems to fall in line with exactly what you're complaining about.


No at all. It's 2014 and we are still talking about the same shit. I have accepted the fact that it will always be that way no matter how many hyprocrits glorify different...


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Losing it*



Pablo5 said:


> No at all. It's 2014 and we are still talking about the same shit. I have accepted the fact that it will always be that way no matter how many hyprocrits glorify different...


You strike me as someone who would prefer something he could complain about to justify when things don't go well for you.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



Pablo5 said:


> No at all. It's 2014 and we are still talking about the same shit. I have accepted the fact that it will always be that way no matter how many hyprocrits glorify different...


Yes because all change should of occurred by now. Nothing can change moving forward. Great way to think of it. And yes you thinking things won't change so why try is exactly the mentality that prevents change from happening. Funny that you call people hypocrites.


----------



## Ballscientist

Poor Donald Sterling has cancer. He is 80 yrs old. He may not live long. I think NBA should allow him to watch the game. It is just my opinion.

http://nypost.com/2014/05/01/disgraced-clippers-owner-donald-sterling-is-battling-cancer/


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ballscientist said:


> Poor Donald Sterling has cancer. He is 80 yrs old. He may not live long. I think NBA should allow him to watch the game. It is just my opinion.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/05/01/disgraced-clippers-owner-donald-sterling-is-battling-cancer/


Your opinion is wrong. 

The nba doesn't owe him shit. They've given him plenty already.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

He can watch games like the rest of us do. On a big ass TV.


----------



## scdn

Affirmative action is not meant to just treat everyone equally. I could be wrong, but it is also to equalise the odds for those discriminated against. 

You can say take the best students without discrimination. However, the experiences people have up to that point have been different. Quality of education, quality of home life, quality of influences, etc.

That's why affirmative action has it's heart in the right place and is better than nothing. But it doesn't fix equality and discrimination issues that occur before people get hired or accepted into universities.


----------



## l0st1

scdn said:


> Affirmative action is not meant to just treat everyone equally. I could be wrong, but it is also to equalise the odds for those discriminated against.
> 
> You can say take the best students without discrimination. However, the experiences people have up to that point have been different. Quality of education, quality of home life, quality of influences, etc.
> 
> That's why affirmative action has it's heart in the right place and is better than nothing. But it doesn't fix equality and discrimination issues that occur before people get hired or accepted into universities.



Again, part of my point.

Equality across all genders/races/circumstances at the earliest levels is hurt by giving some special treatment at different points. Whether that be funding rich schools vs poor schools, giving a black kid scholarship over a white kid, whether that be promoting a mexican woman instead of a mexcan man. None of it is equal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @melissarohlin: Donald Sterling said to DuJour Magazine of V. Stiviano: “I wish I had just paid her off."


Lol the guy gives zero ****s...


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> That's essentially my point. I wasn't trying to say black people were benefiting at the expense of white people as much as I was saying that all groups of people(male/female/white/black/hispanic/etc) want equality(well maybe not a lot of white people do but for the sake of argument lets say they do). If we want equality we have to actually treat everyone(EVERYONE) equally. And in most accounts Affirmative Action goes against the idea of treating everyone equally. That goes for wealthy, privileged white people too.
> 
> Using my point in regards to your example, if 100 people apply for a college that has room for 50. Then except the top 50 best students, academically speaking. Not we need 8 blacks, 6 hispanics, 4 asians, 17 women, 5 special needs, etc.
> 
> Again, not sure if this actually makes any sense ha.


its nice to say everyone should treat everyone equally .

but its also a line of crap

no one does that and no one ever will

to me its preposterous to expect me to treat complete strangers with the same depth of understanding and love that i give to my family and loved ones just because everyone deserves to be treated the same.

i treat strangers fine but they are not on par with lets say my wife in how i would consider dealing with them.

AA accepts that its human nature to have biases, if my friend needs a job and i have one available i look out for my friend regardless of whatever qualified applicants are available, people want to work and be associated with people they are comfortable with...and often that means a person can be the wrong gender or race depending on the person doing the hiring.

we live in an unfair world , tall people make more money than short people, men make more than women, nobody wants a personal trainer who looks like all he/she lifts is donuts into that gaping hole he/she calls a mouth, people have shown quite conclusively that they judge others by their exterior 1st and by stereotypical information when they are outside of that person's particular group in general.

affirmative action was put in place to attempt to counteract that and give more qualified people a chance and to balance the fact that there are institutional advantages given to some over others.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



Da Grinch said:


> its nice to say everyone should treat everyone equally .
> 
> but its also a line of crap
> 
> no one does that and no one ever will
> 
> to me its preposterous to expect me to treat complete strangers with the same depth of understanding and love that i give to my family and loved ones just because everyone deserves to be treated the same.
> 
> i treat strangers fine but they are not on par with lets say my wife in how i would consider dealing with them.
> 
> AA accepts that its human nature to have biases, if my friend needs a job and i have one available i look out for my friend regardless of whatever qualified applicants are available, people want to work and be associated with people they are comfortable with...and often that means a person can be the wrong gender or race depending on the person doing the hiring.
> 
> we live in an unfair world , tall people make more money than short people, men make more than women, nobody wants a personal trainer who looks like all he/she lifts is donuts into that gaping hole he/she calls a mouth, people have shown quite conclusively that they judge others by their exterior 1st and by stereotypical information when they are outside of that person's particular group in general.
> 
> affirmative action was put in place to attempt to counteract that and give more qualified people a chance and to balance the fact that there are institutional advantages given to some over others.



So, to balance out the fact that friends hire friend over strangers they decided to give more to opportunities to certain groups of people? Doesn't make sense.

When did I bring up personal relationships? And what does forcing businesses to have a diverse group of employees have to do with you treating strangers the same as a loved one? It's not even part of the equation. When I say equality I'm not saying care for the cashier at McDonald's as you do your Mother, I thought that was pretty obvious. Unless we stop seeing the world
in different races, racism will never stop. That's my point.

As for the line of affirmative action help those that are qualified, I ask; How so? Giving someone priority based on race,creed,religion,sex,etc is not taking into account their qualifications.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> So, to balance out the fact that friends hire friend over strangers they decided to give more to opportunities to certain groups of people? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> When did I bring up personal relationships? And what does forcing businesses to have a diverse group of employees have to do with you treating strangers the same as a loved one? It's not even part of the equation. When I say equality I'm not saying care for the cashier at McDonald's as you do your Mother, I thought that was pretty obvious. Unless we stop seeing the world
> in different races, racism will never stop. That's my point.


I think he just said that nothing in life is fair so it's ok that hiring/acceptance/whatever the case may be decisions don't need to be fair either lol


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



Marcus13 said:


> I think he just said that nothing in life is fair so it's ok that hiring/acceptance/whatever the case may be decisions don't need to be fair either lol


Which, again, is my point. People can't bitch about change then continue the behavior they are complaining about. Can't complain about equality then purposely give certain groups benefits over others.

Anyway, I'm just repeating myself at this point. So, I'll just end this conversation here.


----------



## Floods

Part of that ABC interview with the girlfriend was just playing on sportscenter. She is a baaaaad actor. I actually cringed.


----------



## Hibachi!

That chick is straight up scum. I hope she doesn't get a dime, and that nobody gives her publicity. I know that won't happen, but one can dream.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hibachi! said:


> That chick is straight up scum. I hope she doesn't get a dime, and that nobody gives her publicity. I know that won't happen, but one can dream.


She'll be doing porn in 3..2…1...


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*



R-Star said:


> You strike me as someone who would prefer something he could complain about to justify when things don't go well for you.


Personally I don't give a **** about how you think or feel. Point is their have been many conversations about race relations, equality, or discrimination and guess what it's still the same conversation from many years ago. It's a harsh reality no one wants to accept. 

Im blessed that I have good career and family. So having this conversation about a wealthy billionaire being racist isn't surprising. The NBA has enabled him to be exactly what he is for the last 30 years and now they want to do something ONLY because their were at risk at losing every sponsor they had.


----------



## Pablo5

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> She'll be doing porn in 3..2…1...


She looks like a man. She wouldn't make the cut, lol.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> That's essentially my point. I wasn't trying to say black people were benefiting at the expense of white people as much as I was saying that all groups of people(male/female/white/black/hispanic/etc) want equality(well maybe not a lot of white people do but for the sake of argument lets say they do). If we want equality we have to actually treat everyone(EVERYONE) equally. And in most accounts Affirmative Action goes against the idea of treating everyone equally. That goes for wealthy, privileged white people too.
> 
> Using my point in regards to your example, if 100 people apply for a college that has room for 50. Then except the top 50 best students, academically speaking. Not we need 8 blacks, 6 hispanics, 4 asians, 17 women, 5 special needs, etc.
> 
> Again, not sure if this actually makes any sense ha.


While this argument does have merit, the reasoning for affirmative action is not just to help unqualified individuals get a job over qualified ones. Imagine if you were always working for someone who was a different color than you, a different gender or ethnicity. These barriers create a caste system in itself since we are programmed to hire people similar to ourselves over "others". 

The premise behind affirmative action is to break that cycle of white male management so that everyone is equally represented in all facets of management. Therefore role models of success are created and people strive to succeed. It IS working despite the detractors.

Look at medicine, how many people do you think would want to go into medicine if they never saw someone of their race/gender/ethnicity treating patients? It's been well established that people who see someone of their heritage are more likely to accept treatment, make appointments and have an overall positive influence on them.


----------



## GNG

"I'm his everything. I'm his confidant. I'm his best friend. His silly rabbit."

"Silly rabbit? Is that what he calls you?"

"Uh...no...that's uh...what I call myself...I make jokes..."

I had to look away from the TV. Cringe-worthy.


----------



## Hibachi!

GNG said:


> "I'm his everything. I'm his confidant. I'm his best friend. His silly rabbit."
> 
> "Silly rabbit? Is that what he calls you?"
> 
> "Uh...no...that's uh...what I call myself...I make jokes..."
> 
> I had to look away from the TV. Cringe-worthy.


Good lord that was painful.


----------



## Pablo5

GNG said:


> "I'm his everything. I'm his confidant. I'm his best friend. His silly rabbit."
> 
> "Silly rabbit? Is that what he calls you?"
> 
> "Uh...no...that's uh...what I call myself...I make jokes..."
> 
> I had to look away from the TV. Cringe-worthy.


Yeah i watched 5 seconds before i turned it off


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Losing it*



Pablo5 said:


> Personally I don't give a **** about how you think or feel. Point is their have been many conversations about race relations, equality, or discrimination and guess what it's still the same conversation from many years ago. It's a harsh reality no one wants to accept.
> 
> Im blessed that I have good career and family. So having this conversation about a wealthy billionaire being racist isn't surprising. The NBA has enabled him to be exactly what he is for the last 30 years and now they want to do something ONLY because their were at risk at losing every sponsor they had.


And if it was a black owner who secretly said he hates Jews?

Oh, you wouldn't care? No. I didn't think you would. Feel free to shut your mouth then and quit being such a whinny hypocrite then.


----------



## R-Star

"Mr Sterlings right hand arm man."

This chicks a ****ing dummy. 

Wearing a visor? She may as well just wear a shirt saying "Please! Pay attention to me! Interview me! PLEASE!"

This bitch can hardly string together a sentence.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*



R-Star said:


> And *if* it was a black owner who secretly said he hates Jews?
> 
> Oh, you wouldn't care? No. I didn't think you would. Feel free to shut your mouth then and quit being such a whinny hypocrite then.


still reaching huh?


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Losing it*



Pablo5 said:


> still reaching huh?


So you're saying you wouldn't care. Big surprise.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*



R-Star said:


> So you're saying you wouldn't care. Big surprise.


When and if that happens then i will comment on it. Right now there is no *IF *in this situation. Nice try


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*

I will try to find the article again. I was reading, but it stated in the last ten seasons Sterling has hired more AA in his front office and coaching staff than any other owner in the NBA.

We all know he's a slumlord, alleged racist, and many other things that people have labeled him, but how will the NBA be sucessfull with making him sell his team? Wouldnt transferring the team over to someone else in the current group be better?

What if the NBA actually lose in court, would this be an black eye for Silver for (IMO) making such a rookie move?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Losing it*



Pablo5 said:


> What if the NBA actually lose in court, would this be an black eye for Silver for (IMO) making such a rookie move?


This is where things will get interesting. If a judge rules against the NBA in this matter, the Silver regime could definitely take a big public perception hit.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*



RollWithEm said:


> This is where things will get interesting. If a judge rules against the NBA in this matter, the Silver regime could definitely take a big public perception hit.


That's why i asked the question. I didnt understand why he went for banning him for life and trying to remove him as owner. I really think the NBA may have made the wrong statement to please the public.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> That's essentially my point. I wasn't trying to say black people were benefiting at the expense of white people as much as I was saying that all groups of people(male/female/white/black/hispanic/etc) want equality(well maybe not a lot of white people do but for the sake of argument lets say they do). If we want equality we have to actually treat everyone(EVERYONE) equally. And in most accounts Affirmative Action goes against the idea of treating everyone equally. That goes for wealthy, privileged white people too.
> 
> Using my point in regards to your example, if 100 people apply for a college that has room for 50. Then except the top 50 best students, academically speaking. Not we need 8 blacks, 6 hispanics, 4 asians, 17 women, 5 special needs, etc.
> 
> Again, not sure if this actually makes any sense ha.


your point really seems to be "its not perfect so let's not do it."

the bottom line is it helps correct its goal which is under representation of certain groups in certain jobs and schools ...I dont really understand why trying to fix an obvious wrong even if it doesn't do it completely is a situation so many people would have a problem against unless of course they wanted the status quo because it benefits them.

especially since the opposition to this rarely comes with any attempt at a worthwhile solution.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Losing it*



RollWithEm said:


> This is where things will get interesting. If a judge rules against the NBA in this matter, the Silver regime could definitely take a big public perception hit.


even if they fail they at least went for a publicly accepted solution, as opposed to a slap on the wrist which would have put the heat on silver and the nba for being accepting of racism .

if the court rules against them they can at least blame the courts for sterling still having ownership.

in most situations private citizens cant force other private citizens to sell their own assets when they broke no laws and did nothing more than express their own (albeit ignorant) opinion in a private setting, so pretty much i expect them to fail...i assume silver and his regime know they are unlikely to win.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Losing it*



Da Grinch said:


> your point really seems to be "its not perfect so let's not do it."
> 
> the bottom line is it helps correct its goal which is under representation of certain groups in certain jobs and schools ...I dont really understand why trying to fix an obvious wrong even if it doesn't do it completely is a situation so many people would have a problem against unless of course they wanted the status quo because it benefits them.
> 
> especially since the opposition to this rarely comes with any attempt at a worthwhile solution.



No my point is solving inequality with inequality doesn't solve the problem.

Why do groups need to be represented? In the example of colleges, set the bar where you want it and if you meet the bar then you get in, if you do not meet the bar then you do not. Looking at everyone as people vs white/black/etc is the issue. Inequality can't be solved until people stop looking at it as race. That's what I'm trying to get at.

Sure AA gets certain groups jobs/scholarships/college acceptance, but if they are getting accepted because their race(or whatever criteria) instead of their credentials then doesn't that seem a bit unfair? Now if you saying giving a scholarship to a kid from the 'bad part of town' that can't afford college as a sort of outreach program whether he be black/latino/white/etc then fine. You're trying to help someone get something they don't have the means to get(more like a charity) instead of giving someone something simply because of their appearance.


Again, I'm sure that a convoluted mess of a post but don't really want to go back through it. And really, this will be my last post on this.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Losing it*



Pablo5 said:


> I will try to find the article again. I was reading, but it stated in the last ten seasons Sterling has hired more AA in his front office and coaching staff than any other owner in the NBA.
> 
> We all know he's a slumlord, alleged racist, and many other things that people have labeled him, but how will the NBA be sucessfull with making him sell his team? Wouldnt transferring the team over to someone else in the current group be better?
> 
> What if the NBA actually lose in court, would this be an black eye for Silver for (IMO) making such a rookie move?


I don't understand what your argument is. If Sterling doesn't sell the team it will lead to a chain of boycotts. At the minimum star players would no longer play for the Clippers, attendance would decline, etc. I don't believe that people would ever forgive Sterling for those blatant racist comments.


----------



## Pablo5

*Re: Losing it*



seifer0406 said:


> I don't understand what your argument is. If Sterling doesn't sell the team it will lead to a chain of boycotts. At the minimum star players would no longer play for the Clippers, attendance would decline, etc. I don't believe that people would ever forgive Sterling for those blatant racist comments.


people have short term memory


----------



## Diable




----------



## RollWithEm

Diable said:


> Tommy Lasorda has a message for V. Stiviano - YouTube


Uh... not the best look for ole Tommy Boy.


----------



## Floods

My pupils haven't adjusted to LaSorda's outfit.


----------



## Pablo5

I love it! That was hilarious.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Haha!! Gotta love Tommy!


----------



## R-Star

Wrong thread


----------



## R-Star

Magic coming out and saying none of the players will play for Shelly Sterling either. Can he just come out and say hes trying to force the sale so his group can buy? I'd respect that a lot more than this pathetically veiled attempt at cloak and dagger.

And I'm sorry, but if Shelly Sterling ran the team, no ones leaving. This is all just getting a little ridiculous. 

I hear more about long time well known racist Donald Sterling and his crimes against humanity than I do about Boko Haram.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Losing it*



l0st1 said:


> No my point is solving inequality with inequality doesn't solve the problem.
> 
> Why do groups need to be represented? In the example of colleges, set the bar where you want it and if you meet the bar then you get in, if you do not meet the bar then you do not. Looking at everyone as people vs white/black/etc is the issue. Inequality can't be solved until people stop looking at it as race. That's what I'm trying to get at.
> 
> Sure AA gets certain groups jobs/scholarships/college acceptance, but if they are getting accepted because their race(or whatever criteria) instead of their credentials then doesn't that seem a bit unfair? Now if you saying giving a scholarship to a kid from the 'bad part of town' that can't afford college as a sort of outreach program whether he be black/latino/white/etc then fine. You're trying to help someone get something they don't have the means to get(more like a charity) instead of giving someone something simply because of their appearance.
> 
> 
> Again, I'm sure that a convoluted mess of a post but don't really want to go back through it. And really, this will be my last post on this.


i never said it solved the problem .

i said its an attempt to level out the unfairness that is already out there, mostly due to people's appearance.(race, gender, etc) 

your apparent answer is "well since its not perfect let's do nothing"

out of the 2 choices i'll take AA.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Losing it*



Da Grinch said:


> i never said it solved the problem .
> 
> i said its an attempt to level out the unfairness that is already out there, mostly due to people's appearance.(race, gender, etc)
> 
> your apparent answer is "well since its not perfect let's do nothing"
> 
> out of the 2 choices i'll take AA.


Its a tough call. A few years ago I'd idealistically say a persons work will speak for itself but in some cases that's just not true, and that requires someone gets the chance to show their work in the first place.

AA isn't ideal. Hopefully its something we don't need in 10 years, but I agree that right now the alternative isn't really fair in a lot of areas. 

I just hope its not something we rely on to act like things are fair without actually dealing with the issues. I watch large sums of my tax money go to Native Americans every month, most of whom aren't even attempting to better their lives and just live on reserves being taught to "hate ******". The situation is at best as precarious now as it was 20 years ago, yet we just keep throwing money at it and hoping the problem will go away. 

Different issue of course, but the premise is the same. The actual problems need to be addressed by society, instead of old racists like Sterling being able to point at things like AA like it somehow means racism doesn't exist.


----------



## Da Grinch

R-Star said:


> Magic coming out and saying none of the players will play for Shelly Sterling either. Can he just come out and say hes trying to force the sale so his group can buy? I'd respect that a lot more than this pathetically veiled attempt at cloak and dagger.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but if Shelly Sterling ran the team, no ones leaving. This is all just getting a little ridiculous.
> 
> I hear more about long time well known racist Donald Sterling and his crimes against humanity than I do about Boko Haram.


in truth no one was ever leaving.

you sign a contract to do a job and they pay you .

nothing about this whole situation changes that .

no one thought he was a swell guy and now thinks he's a POS, it was already well known and for quite some time.

personally the time to walk out was when sterling came through the locker room showers with his friends and said "look at those beautiful black bodies"

he basically eye raped them for the sake of looking good to his buddies

to me this is nothing compared to that , that was public, obvious and intentional .

this was private and out of insecurity that she leaked for her own reasons

this is being made into a big thing because its undeniable because of the tape, not because of how bad it is.


----------



## R-Star

Da Grinch said:


> in truth no one was ever leaving.
> 
> you sign a contract to do a job and they pay you .
> 
> nothing about this whole situation changes that .
> 
> no one thought he was a swell guy and now thinks he's a POS, it was already well known and for quite some time.
> 
> personally the time to walk out was when sterling came through the locker room showers with his friends and said "look at those beautiful black bodies"
> 
> he basically eye raped them for the sake of looking good to his buddies
> 
> to me this is nothing compared to that , that was public, obvious and intentional .
> 
> this was private and out of insecurity that she leaked for her own reasons
> 
> this is being made into a big thing because its undeniable because of the tape, not because of how bad it is.


Agreed. 

Any of the players, office and NBA staff, sports annalists like ESPN, or even well versed fans who say they had no idea Sterling was a racist are outright liars. 

I knew and I don't follow the Clippers in the least. So some nobody from middle of nowhere Canada who only follows the Pacers knew, but Silver who runs the league didn't? Doc Rivers didn't know? Chris Paul and Blake Griffin are outraged at this turn of events?

This is ridiculous. I really wish society opinion wasn't controlled by TMZ and social media these days. You put something in a news paper and no one knows about it, but put it on TMZ and there's public outrage.


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Losing it*



R-Star said:


> Its a tough call. A few years ago I'd idealistically say a persons work will speak for itself but in some cases that's just not true, and that requires someone gets the chance to show their work in the first place.
> 
> AA isn't ideal. Hopefully its something we don't need in 10 years, but I agree that right now the alternative isn't really fair in a lot of areas.
> 
> I just hope its not something we rely on to act like things are fair without actually dealing with the issues. I watch large sums of my tax money go to Native Americans every month, most of whom aren't even attempting to better their lives and just live on reserves being taught to "hate ******". The situation is at best as precarious now as it was 20 years ago, yet we just keep throwing money at it and hoping the problem will go away.
> 
> Different issue of course, but the premise is the same. The actual problems need to be addressed by society, instead of old racists like Sterling being able to point at things like AA like it somehow means racism doesn't exist.


i mean hey they could always give them the land back or simply pay them the going rate for it, move them to another part of the world(they did it with the jewish people in 1947 you see how well that has worked out), which of course will never happen .

the same goes for black people the U.S. could simply treat it as a civil suit , a criminal case,pay back the forced labor to their descendants or maybe give up a couple of states like reservations and let those who want to leave have their own area like i dunno puerto rico where its still the US but its their own space too and if they want to assimilate they can and if not your world is what you make of it.

but the truth is the powers that be would rather do nothing and let it be a debate rather than fix it as if it lingers long enough people will come to their senses and think "hey slavery wasn't so bad lets try that again" or in the case of the native americans "maybe they will just die out "

most people can be counted on to change the narrative to suit their views and their wallets or simply to soothe their feelings about the matter and not just this matter but most unpleasant ones.

its easy to blame minorities for your lot in life if you aren't happy with how things are going but its also pretty obvious for the extreme majority of those people, the real problem is either them or other white people and its not passing the buck, its simple math.

the main reason white women benefit more than any minority is because there are more white women than all of the minorities combined , that's why they are called minorities there aren't that many comparatively 

but much more likely the reason for a person's failures is people simply made poor choices and rather than face up to it they blame a small segment of the population whom they in all probability rarely come in contact with for their woes, even though its been proven quite easily that they have enjoyed the benefits of inequality the whole time and it still hasn't help them enough to help them get where they want to be.

and now some jokes on affirmative action by chris rock


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Just wondering ... Barbara Walters didn't do it, but has anyone asked "V" WHY she was taping DTS in the first place. Is it something she did for sugar daddy No. 2 (Magic Johnson)?

I'm just asking if or why hasn't anyone asked that question? I don't accept it was done because she was angry at Shelly.


----------



## R-Star

Dynasty Raider said:


> Just wondering ... Barbara Walters didn't do it, but has anyone asked "V" WHY she was taping DTS in the first place. Is it something she did for sugar daddy No. 2 (Magic Johnson)?
> 
> I'm just asking if or why hasn't anyone asked that question? I don't accept it was done because she was angry at Shelly.


I'm not sure what her answer would be, but come on. Its pretty clear why she did it.


----------



## Pablo5

R-Star said:


> Magic coming out and saying none of the players will play for Shelly Sterling either. Can he just come out and say hes trying to force the sale so his group can buy? I'd respect that a lot more than this pathetically veiled attempt at cloak and dagger.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but if Shelly Sterling ran the team, no ones leaving. This is all just getting a little ridiculous.
> 
> I hear more about long time well known racist Donald Sterling and his crimes against humanity than I do about Boko Haram.


I would have to say you're spot on fella


----------



## l0st1

Dynasty Raider said:


> Just wondering ... Barbara Walters didn't do it, but has anyone asked "V" WHY she was taping DTS in the first place. Is it something she did for sugar daddy No. 2 (Magic Johnson)?
> 
> I'm just asking if or why hasn't anyone asked that question? I don't accept it was done because she was angry at Shelly.





R-Star said:


> I'm not sure what her answer would be, but come on. Its pretty clear why she did it.



I read somewhere that she stated she was asked by Sterling to record him because in his advanced age he would forget conversations and asked her to record them so he could refer back to them.

Forgot where I read that but that has been the only explanation I've heard for the recording.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

l0st1 said:


> I read somewhere that she stated she was asked by Sterling to record him because in his advanced age he would forget conversations and asked her to record them so he could refer back to them.
> 
> Forgot where I read that but that has been the only explanation I've heard for the recording.


I heard the same thing. That's why it's not illegal. He personally requested the recordings.


----------



## Da Grinch

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/v-stiviano-donald-sterling-girlfriend-maria-perez.html




> She doesn't like labels, except "archivist" (and "Artist, Lover, Writer, Chef, Poet, Stylist, Philanthropist")
> 
> According to her attorney, Mac Nehoray, "Neither Ms. Stiviano, nor this office has ever alleged that Ms. Stiviano is, or ever was, Mr. Sterling's girlfriend." Instead, he wrote in a statement, Stiviano was "a veritable fixture" at Sterling's business offices.
> *
> TMZ reports that she considers herself his "archivist" and that's why she was taping their conversations:*
> 
> What's more ... our sources say Stiviano routinely recorded her conversations with Sterling as HIS "archivist." And what's more ... she would regularly play the tapes back to him because he would often forget what he had said.
> 
> The L.A. Times adds, "An advertisement for a 2011 charity luncheon lists Stiviano as a director of the Donald T. Sterling Charitable Foundation, with Sterling as chairman."


----------



## R-Star

Lebron is speaking for the league saying no one will want to play for Shelly as well. 

Sure she didn't say anything, but she should have her part in the team forced from her as well, and sold to say...... Magic Johnson.

This is all just getting a bit disgusting.


----------



## Basel

Da Grinch said:


> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/v-stiviano-donald-sterling-girlfriend-maria-perez.html


Better archivist: V. Stiviano or @Jamel Irief?


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> Better archivist: V. Stiviano or @Jamel Irief?


Is Jamel someones silly rabbit?

Jamel is my right hand arm man.


----------



## R-Star

Well, now Sterling is on Anderson Cooper trying to take the fight to Magic. 

He really needs to keep his mouth shut. This is just going to give Magic unlimited ammo with the "I thought we were friends! I can't believe.... I just can't believe hes a racist. He can't own a team. No Sterling can." bullshit hes already been doing.


----------



## RollWithEm

R-Star said:


> Well, now Sterling is on Anderson Cooper trying to take the fight to Magic.
> 
> He really needs to keep his mouth shut. This is just going to give Magic unlimited ammo with the "I thought we were friends! I can't believe.... I just can't believe hes a racist. He can't own a team. No Sterling can." bullshit hes already been doing.


Agreed. Bad but predictable play by Sterling.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> Agreed. Bad but predictable play by Sterling.


It shows how out of touch the old man is when he thinks he can just justify it by saying "Me? Nah, I'm not racist. By the way, Magic Johnson? That guy... there's a guy who's really hurt the black community. Not me."

Great work Don. Keep digging that hole.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Da Grinch said:


> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/v-stiviano-donald-sterling-girlfriend-maria-perez.html



Thanks all for your response ... that sounds believable. If dementia has really set in, and I believe that it has if he needs to record his everyday conversations ... a legal fight might become the next Jodi Arias case, length-wise.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

R-Star said:


> Lebron is speaking for the league saying no one will want to play for Shelly as well.
> 
> Sure she didn't say anything, but she should have her part in the team forced from her as well, and sold to say...... Magic Johnson.
> 
> This is all just getting a bit disgusting.


I'm disappointed that LeBron would comment like this. I can only speculate that he wants this thing settled before he becomes a free agent so that Geffen can possibly buy the team and sign him up. Otherwise, he should shut up.


----------



## seifer0406

Just watched the Anderson Cooper interview, Donald Sterling is unbelievable. I guess the point that he's trying to make is that he doesn't want his young bimbo girlfriend to be seen taking pictures with Magic Johnson because Magic Johnson's past sexual promiscuity and the resulting Aids is a bad example for kids.

I wanted Anderson Cooper to shake him and say that YOU ALSO HAVE SEX WITH EVERY GIRL YOU CAN GET YOUR HANDS ON, the only difference is you didn't catch the AIDS.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> Lebron is speaking for the league saying no one will want to play for Shelly as well.
> 
> Sure she didn't say anything, but she should have her part in the team forced from her as well, and sold to say...... Magic Johnson.
> 
> This is all just getting a bit disgusting.


Well it doesn't really matter. She's losing her shares too. In fact, it wouldn't matter if there are a hundred shareholders and the league voted to sell the team from sterling. They all lose their shares too.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> Well it doesn't really matter. She's losing her shares too. In fact, it wouldn't matter if there are a hundred shareholders and the league voted to sell the team from sterling. They all lose their shares too.


Could they not just force Donald to sell his 50%? He himself doesn't own 100% stake. They can't force the other share holders to be forced into a sale because Lebron and Magic say so.


----------



## R-Star

And wow. That was difficult to watch last night. 

He finally said "I think Magic just wanted me to sit back and sell him the team." and I was like "Yea, you ****ing tell it like it is Don! That's what I was saying you racist old bastard."

Then he pulls out his tirade on AIDS. ****ing really man? Really. After a couple weeks, that's what you decided was your best argument? 

Anderson keeps saying how lucid he is, and I'm not sure I really agree. He just meanders on about whatever nonsense is going on in his head, cutting Anderson off half the time to talk about garbage. 

Oh, and bringing in Spike Lee at the end to tell us all how bad Sterling is? Why am I going to take advice from the black Donald Sterling? Don't tell me about racism Spike. You do more to promote and keep racism at the forefront than anyone I can think of off the top of my head. 

The fallout from this shit with Magic tonight is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Looks like the clippers are ready to once again become the laughing stock of the NBA. Tokowitz's wife is just as much of a gold digger as v if you ask me.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Looks like the clippers are ready to once again become the laughing stock of the NBA. Tokowitz's wife is just as much of a gold digger as v if you ask me.


At least she put in the hours. Shes been attached to that nut job for decades and didn't sell tapes to get a quick paycheck and 15 minutes of fame.

Regardless of that though, can anyone give me a cohesive reason that she should lose her stake in the team as well? Because no one seems to have been able to so far.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> At least she put in the hours. Shes been attached to that nut job for decades and didn't sell tapes to get a quick paycheck and 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> Regardless of that though, can anyone give me a cohesive reason that she should lose her stake in the team as well? Because no one seems to have been able to so far.


He's been a disgusting nut job the entire time she's known him I believe. She's overlooked it because she loves money. Legally she shouldn't have to give up her stake, ethically and morally? **** that old bitch with an aids infected dildo. 

I don't like your "attached" comment. If he was the same guy with a 100k net worth she would of divorced him before the 90s.


----------



## Dornado

@R-Star - Spike Lee is not the "black Donald Sterling"... someone that frequently addresses issues of race, even sometimes controversially, isn't automatically equivalent to an old racist prick.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> @R-Star - Spike Lee is not the "black Donald Sterling"... someone that frequently addresses issues of race, even sometimes controversially, isn't automatically equivalent to an old racist prick.


You don't think Spike Lee has racist tenancies towards white people. 

That's cute. 

I'm sure if you taped Spike Lee in his home you'd never be able to come up with something as inflammatory as "don't bring black people to my games."

Perhaps if Spike is ever caught saying anything upsetting to white people, he should lose his production company and everything else he owns.


----------



## UD40

I only saw bits and pieces of his Cooper interview, but it was pretty cringe worthy. This guy is so blind to the entire situation.


----------



## R-Star

UD40 said:


> I only saw bits and pieces of his Cooper interview, but it was pretty cringe worthy. This guy is so blind to the entire situation.


The thing people are leaving off is hes a 80 years old. A racist to be sure, but an 80 year old racist.

I've been watching the news and these people keep saying "Wow, he just doesn't get it! Its 2014, and this guy just doesn't get it."

No, he doesn't get it. Has anyone ever spent time talking to an 80 year old person? He isn't going to change being racist. He isn't going to change any of his opinions. Hes hardly hanging on to having coherent thought. Basically, the guy isn't all there anymore. So I'm not sure why everyone keeps speaking about him like he's some 40 year old guy at his intellectual peak. Hes a few years away from starring at a wall and drooling all day.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> He's been a disgusting nut job the entire time she's known him I believe. She's overlooked it because she loves money. Legally she shouldn't have to give up her stake, ethically and morally? **** that old bitch with an aids infected dildo.
> 
> I don't like your "attached" comment. If he was the same guy with a 100k net worth she would of divorced him before the 90s.


I'm not defending Shelly Sterling. I hate gold diggers. Women who latch on to men and leech off them and for some reason feel entitled during the whole time like they've accomplished something to be proud of disgust me. 

That being said, what is going on here with Magic disgusts me more. Its so obvious hes got a role in all this. Even more apparent now after Sterling said he called him and told him to keep quiet about it. 

Magic is gunning to get the Clippers. And Sterling is inadvertently doing everything in his idiotic, out of touch racist power to help him get it every time he opens his mouth. 

None of that has anything to do with Shelly Sterling though. If society starts moving towards stripping people of their property when it goes against popular consensus, we're heading down an extremely dangerous path. Especially if we can just say "We're taking your wifes property too. She didn't do anything, but this will appease the social media loving 18-35 demographic." 

In 5 years when Vincent Stiviano runs out of money and reveals to everyone Magic approached her about all this, does he then get forced to sell the team? Or will no one care, so its old news a couple days after its published?

The next time Mark Cuban says something ridiculous to the media, is it finally time for the league to force him to sell his team since hes tarnishing their image?

Spike Lee has come out saying he doesn't agree with interracial couples. Does the league ban him from all NBA games to show they're serious about fighting ignorant, bigoted personalities being associated with their brand?

Like I said from the get go, this is a slippery slope the NBA is heading down. I don't think I'm going to like the outcome.


----------



## Pablo5

Personally i dont view Donald as a racist. If the average person get caught on tape they would be deemed by society as an racist. Not wanting to be asscoiated with a particular group doesnt makes a person racist. 

It happens all the time in circles throughout America. The only difference is that many arent caught speaking those opinions. 

Magic is the poster boy for the NBA now? Why is he agreeing to this interview? Does he needs anymore attention or is his intention to throw dirt on the old man before he seeks to buy he team?


----------



## R-Star

Pablo5 said:


> Personally i dont view Donald as a racist. If the average person get caught on tape they would be deemed by society as an racist. Not wanting to be asscoiated with a particular group doesnt makes a person racist.
> 
> It happens all the time in circles throughout America. The only difference is that many arent caught speaking those opinions.
> 
> Magic is the poster boy for the NBA now? Why is he agreeing to this interview? Does he needs anymore attention or is his intention to throw dirt on the old man before he seeks to buy he team?


I'm pretty sure on CNN tonight Magic will let everyone know 5 things. 

1) Donald has hurt him in a way that no one will ever fully understand. He thought they were friends. Sterling Cooper will refuse to bring up that Magic clearly already knew Donald Sterling has a racist past. 

2) Donald Sterling and his wife/ex-wife Shelly HAVE to sell the team. He's spoken with they players and they all agree none of them will play if this doesn't happen. Which will turn out to be about as truthful as his _Never go to a Clippers game again as long as Sterling owns the team!_ threat.

3) He has no intention on buying the team......... although, now that you mention it Sterling Cooper, it sounds like a pretty good idea so I won't rule it out.

4) I hardly know V.Stiviano. We're passing acquaintances and I haven't talked to her in months. 

5) Any idea that he had anything to do with all this is clearly ludicrous and also deeply hurt him. 


This is going to be an extremely soft ball type interview. 



P.S. I don't agree with your comment on Sterling. Hes racist as ****. I don't think he hates black people, but I do think he sees them as inferior and in need of help from white/jewish men.


----------



## l0st1

Pablo5 said:


> Personally i dont view Donald as a racist. If the average person get caught on tape they would be deemed by society as an racist. Not wanting to be asscoiated with a particular group doesnt makes a person racist.
> 
> It happens all the time in circles throughout America. The only difference is that many arent caught speaking those opinions.
> 
> Magic is the poster boy for the NBA now? Why is he agreeing to this interview? Does he needs anymore attention or is his intention to throw dirt on the old man before he seeks to buy he team?



Wait, so the average person is racist? Sorry but no.


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> Wait, so the average person is racist? Sorry but no.


Agreed. You tape me in my own home and I'm not getting anyone say "That racist bastard!", but I'm sure you'd find a lot of people calling me an asshole for some reason or another.


----------



## Pablo5

l0st1 said:


> Wait, so the average person is racist? Sorry but no.


Yeah, because youre so holy than thou....

Youre apart of the "you can tape me at home and you wont find nothing" crowd. Im honest enough to know better


----------



## RollWithEm

l0st1 said:


> Wait, so the average person is racist? Sorry but no.


----------



## Pablo5

R-Star said:


> I'm pretty sure on CNN tonight Magic will let everyone know 5 things.
> 
> 1) Donald has hurt him in a way that no one will ever fully understand. He thought they were friends. Sterling Cooper will refuse to bring up that Magic clearly already knew Donald Sterling has a racist past.
> 
> 2) Donald Sterling and his wife/ex-wife Shelly HAVE to sell the team. He's spoken with they players and they all agree none of them will play if this doesn't happen. Which will turn out to be about as truthful as his _Never go to a Clippers game again as long as Sterling owns the team!_ threat.
> 
> 3) He has no intention on buying the team......... although, now that you mention it Sterling Cooper, it sounds like a pretty good idea so I won't rule it out.
> 
> 4) I hardly know V.Stiviano. We're passing acquaintances and I haven't talked to her in months.
> 
> 5) Any idea that he had anything to do with all this is clearly ludicrous and also deeply hurt him.
> 
> 
> This is going to be an extremely soft ball type interview.
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. I don't agree with your comment on Sterling. Hes racist as ****. I don't think he hates black people, but I do think he sees them as inferior and in need of help from white/jewish men*.


From what I heard and read I just think he's just a slum lord and horrible business owner. No excuses about his age needed.


----------



## R-Star

Pablo5 said:


> Yeah, because youre so holy than thou....
> 
> Youre apart of the "you can tape me at home and you wont find nothing" crowd. Im honest enough to know better


It depends. Is he saying they would find nothing, or they'd find nothing racist?

If you tape me, I'm sure people are going to say "Wow, this guy occasionally just yells a lot for no reason." or they'd disagree with my world views, or that I think I'm better than everyone else and have a god complex. And I'm sure there would be someone counting how many times they hear a beer can crack open. 

I agree with you that anyone saying you can be taped 24/7 and no one would find anything bad are lying to themselves. People would find plenty to hate about me. Personally though I don't really care. I'd gladly allow a tape or camera, as long as I could shamefully go into a closet or something to do... what a married man with a pregnant wife needs to do on occasion. But as I said, I'm a weirdo who thinks hes better than everyone, and could care less what society thinks about me.


----------



## l0st1

Pablo5 said:


> Yeah, because youre so holy than thou....
> 
> Youre apart of the "you can tape me at home and you wont find nothing" crowd. Im honest enough to know better



Haha. Are you serious? I'm holier than though because I'm saying I don't say racist crap in private?

Did I say "you won't find nothing"? No I said the average person is not racist. Like R-Star said, I'm sure plenty of people would think of me as an ass or any number of other things but racist wouldn't be one of them.

I honestly can't tell if you are a troll or just say a lot of really dumb stuff.


----------



## RollWithEm

l0st1 said:


> Wait, so the average person is racist? Sorry but no.


The "average person" is either Chinese or Indian (over 36% of the world's population)... and probably racist.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> The "average person" is either Chinese or Indian (over 36% of the world's population)... and probably racist.


That's probably a true statement.


----------



## Da Grinch

R-Star said:


> At least she put in the hours. Shes been attached to that nut job for decades and didn't sell tapes to get a quick paycheck and 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> Regardless of that though, can anyone give me a cohesive reason that she should lose her stake in the team as well? Because no one seems to have been able to so far.


its part of the ownership agreement all owners sign when they buy into a team...is it fair to the people who didn't say squat ?

of course not, shelly is really getting screwed here as well as anyone else who has shares in the team

but it is their rules and the owners have every right to enact it and get the stench of sterling off their league.


----------



## Da Grinch

RollWithEm said:


> The "average person" is either Chinese or Indian (over 36% of the world's population)... and probably racist.


racist is a harsh word 

i'll buy ethnocentric.

save racist for the guys with landmark lawsuits in their legacy ....and john rocker.


----------



## Hyperion

Da Grinch said:


> racist is a harsh word
> 
> i'll buy ethnocentric.
> 
> save racist for the guys with landmark lawsuits in their legacy ....and john rocker.


Racism is the white man's burden...


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> At least she put in the hours. Shes been attached to that nut job for decades and didn't sell tapes to get a quick paycheck and 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> Regardless of that though, can anyone give me a cohesive reason that she should lose her stake in the team as well? Because no one seems to have been able to so far.


Those aren't her shares that's why. She is still married to sterling. They are community property. Let's put it another way. Sterling joins a country club. He violates their morality clause which basically says that if you do something that we completely morally disagree with or we just don't like you, your membership is terminated. You can bring your wife too. Guess what? Her membership is tried to him. She doesn't have any real ownership here. Regardless of whether she should keep her shares, the ownership of the Clippers is ONE membership, not two. The shares are how they calculate division of profits/losses but had nothing to do with the NBA towards the Clippers.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> Those aren't her shares that's why. She is still married to sterling. They are community property. Let's put it another way. Sterling joins a country club. He violates their morality clause which basically says that if you do something that we completely morally disagree with or we just don't like you, your membership is terminated. You can bring your wife too. Guess what? Her membership is tried to him. She doesn't have any real ownership here. Regardless of whether she should keep her shares, the ownership of the Clippers is ONE membership, not two. The shares are how they calculate division of profits/losses but had nothing to do with the NBA towards the Clippers.


You make just..... just the worst comparisons I've ever seen.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> Those aren't her shares that's why. She is still married to sterling. They are community property. Let's put it another way. Sterling joins a country club. He violates their morality clause which basically says that if you do something that we completely morally disagree with or we just don't like you, your membership is terminated. You can bring your wife too. Guess what? Her membership is tried to him. She doesn't have any real ownership here. Regardless of whether she should keep her shares, the ownership of the Clippers is ONE membership, not two. The shares are how they calculate division of profits/losses but had nothing to do with the NBA towards the Clippers.


Let's put it another way. Shelly Sterling is like the nuts in an Mr Big candy bar. Now, if a person buys said candy bar and is unsatisfied with its contents, but likes the nuts, they still return the whole candy bar for a refund because Shelly Sterlings divorce isn't league yet. 

Yeesh. Quit making comparisons. You stink at it bro.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> Let's put it another way. Shelly Sterling is like the nuts in an Mr Big candy bar. Now, if a person buys said candy bar and is unsatisfied with its contents, but likes the nuts, they still return the whole candy bar for a refund because Shelly Sterlings divorce isn't league yet.
> 
> Yeesh. Quit making comparisons. You stink at it bro.


To be fair, I believe that it says in the NBA bylaws (or whatever the governing rulebook is) that if a majority owner is voted out by the rest of the league all of the team's minority owners lose their shares as well. I don't believe there's a way to take a majority owner's shares while leaving any other shares of the team untouched as part of that process.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> You make just..... just the worst comparisons I've ever seen.


I am just at a loss for how you don't understand why she's losing the team too. I just can't dumb it down that far. I figured that since you were a white male, you belonged to a club.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> To be fair, I believe that it says in the NBA bylaws (or whatever the governing rulebook is) that if a majority owner is voted out by the rest of the league all of the team's minority owners lose their shares as well. I don't believe there's a way to take a majority owner's shares while leaving any other shares of the team untouched as part of that process.


For what I've heard the wording of the whole thing is extremely vague, which will lead to a very long case. 

Not to mention, if their divorce is expedited, I'd assume it legally muddies that whole argument further.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> I am just at a loss for how you don't understand why she's losing the team too. I just can't dumb it down that far. I figured that since you were a white male, you belonged to a club.


You continue to say extremely dumb and ignorant things. I belong to a club because I'm white? Ha ha.....

And you dumbing something down for me is.... no.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> For what I've heard the wording of the whole thing is extremely vague, which will lead to a very long case.
> 
> Not to mention, if their divorce is expedited, I'd assume it legally muddies that whole argument further.


Eh, fair enough. What I heard was probably someone's interpretation of the wording then. That's just the assumption I'm working with - that if a majority owner is voted out, then the team's entire ownership is done as well regardless of their relationship with the primary person.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> Eh, fair enough. What I heard was probably someone's interpretation of the wording then. That's just the assumption I'm working with - that if a majority owner is voted out, then the team's entire ownership is done as well regardless of their relationship with the primary person.


I believe it was CNN I heard about it being vague, which I'd have to tend to believe, seeing as no one has come out stating why Shelly should leave.

When they ask Lebron, Roger Mason jr, Magic, or anyone if Shelly should lose her stake, they all say she should. When asked why, they waffle and move on to the next question. If there was a clear point of reference like some are acting, would it not clearly be the first thing someone would point to? One would assume.

I think instead its a very vague, and probably outdated document that they will update now that it has come to light.


----------



## seifer0406

I thought if 75% of the owners vote yes then they can force the sale of a team. If a legitimate reason is required then the reason would be that having Donald Sterling as a owner is detrimental to the image of the league. If they can use that against Donald Sterling, I don't see why they can't do the same to his wife. It's not like someone can actually define the exact detriment that Donald Sterling would cost to the league and compare that to what his wife would cost.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> I thought if 75% of the owners vote yes then they can force the sale of a team. If a legitimate reason is required then the reason would be that having Donald Sterling as a owner is detrimental to the image of the league. If they can use that against Donald Sterling, I don't see why they can't do the same to his wife. *It's not like someone can actually define the exact detriment that Donald Sterling would cost to the league and compare that to what his wife would cost.*


You can't legally make that argument.

If the argument is that a forced sale of the team forces the sale of Donalds shares _and_ all other partner shares, then sure. 

If your argument is that his wife is dirty by association and should lose the team, then no. That will go nowhere if brought to court.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> I'm not defending Shelly Sterling. I hate gold diggers. Women who latch on to men and leech off them and for some reason feel entitled during the whole time like they've accomplished something to be proud of disgust me.
> 
> That being said, what is going on here with Magic disgusts me more. Its so obvious hes got a role in all this. Even more apparent now after Sterling said he called him and told him to keep quiet about it.
> 
> Magic is gunning to get the Clippers. And Sterling is inadvertently doing everything in his idiotic, out of touch racist power to help him get it every time he opens his mouth.
> 
> None of that has anything to do with Shelly Sterling though. If society starts moving towards stripping people of their property when it goes against popular consensus, we're heading down an extremely dangerous path. Especially if we can just say "We're taking your wifes property too. She didn't do anything, but this will appease the social media loving 18-35 demographic."
> 
> In 5 years when Vincent Stiviano runs out of money and reveals to everyone Magic approached her about all this, does he then get forced to sell the team? Or will no one care, so its old news a couple days after its published?
> 
> The next time Mark Cuban says something ridiculous to the media, is it finally time for the league to force him to sell his team since hes tarnishing their image?
> 
> Spike Lee has come out saying he doesn't agree with interracial couples. Does the league ban him from all NBA games to show they're serious about fighting ignorant, bigoted personalities being associated with their brand?
> 
> Like I said from the get go, this is a slippery slope the NBA is heading down. I don't think I'm going to like the outcome.


As long as you have the same contempt for Shelly. She's v stivano with more endurance and less brains.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> As long as you have the same contempt for Shelly. She's v stivano with more endurance and less brains.


Less brains? Stiviano is a step off being mentally handicapped. And if you're going to say she cashed in on Sterling, I'd say Shelly cashed in a hell of a lot harder by sticking around. Shes poised for half of everything Donald has.


----------



## Hibachi!

Jamel Irief said:


> As long as you have the same contempt for Shelly. She's v stivano with more endurance and less brains.


Shelly has been with Donald Sterling since high school. Now I'm not saying she brings anything to the table, but it's not like he was some rich dude when she married.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Less brains? Stiviano is a step off being mentally handicapped. And if you're going to say she cashed in on Sterling, I'd say Shelly cashed in a hell of a lot harder by sticking around. Shes poised for half of everything Donald has.


I agree with you about V. That being said, she's smarter than Shelly. Wasn't Shelly trying to argue that she wasn't sure if Tokowitz was on the tape?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hibachi! said:


> Shelly has been with Donald Sterling since high school. Now I'm not saying she brings anything to the table, but it's not like he was some rich dude when she married.


He stopped giving a shit about loving her long before you were literally born.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> I agree with you about V. That being said, she's smarter than Shelly. Wasn't Shelly trying to argue that she wasn't sure if Tokowitz was on the tape?


Probably for the purposes of protecting her own interests I'd assume.


----------



## Hibachi!

Jamel Irief said:


> He stopped giving a shit about loving her long before you were literally born.


Touche.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> You continue to say extremely dumb and ignorant things. I belong to a club because I'm white? Ha ha.....
> 
> And you dumbing something down for me is.... no.


There is no tongue in cheek where you're from....

Edit : to completely break it down, I used an analogy comparing a racist white guy to a private country club which are oft referred to as racist clubs filed with only WASPs.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> There is no tongue in cheek where you're from....
> 
> Edit : to completely break it down, I used an analogy comparing a racist white guy to a private country club which are oft referred to as racist clubs filed with only WASPs.


Did you not see the ...?

R-Star invented the ...

R-Star invented internet tongue in cheek.


----------



## R-Star

I have no idea what WASPS are. Get the **** out of here with your bad analogies.


----------



## Da Grinch

Hyperion said:


> Racism is the white man's burden...


better to be accused of it than the victim of it.

you know like prison rape.


----------



## R-Star

Da Grinch said:


> better to be accused of it than the victim of it.
> 
> you know like prison rape.


When I first read that I thought, "I don't want to do either!"

But as I thought of if I _had_ to pick? I found myself nodding my head.

Gross. I'm a disgusting person for mentally reasoning out that very simple comment you made.


----------



## Hibachi!

I look at the league like you would an HOA. If you violate HOA policies, you get kicked out. You are forced to sell your home. If two people are married, even if the wife (let's say the husband was putting up a nazi flag in the yard) had no responsibility for it, she would still lose the rights to keep the home.


----------



## R-Star

Hibachi! said:


> I look at the league like you would an HOA. If you violate HOA policies, you get kicked out. You are forced to sell your home. If two people are married, even if the wife (let's say the husband was putting up a nazi flag in the yard) had no responsibility for it, she would still lose the rights to keep the home.


Again, that's great that that's how _you_ view the league, and I've made my views on it clear as well, but we don't matter. 

People just keep saying what their view is like its in the league charter and will result in the outcome of all this.


----------



## Da Grinch

R-Star said:


> I'm not defending Shelly Sterling. I hate gold diggers. Women who latch on to men and leech off them and for some reason feel entitled during the whole time like they've accomplished something to be proud of disgust me.
> 
> That being said, what is going on here with Magic disgusts me more. Its so obvious hes got a role in all this. Even more apparent now after Sterling said he called him and told him to keep quiet about it.
> 
> Magic is gunning to get the Clippers. And Sterling is inadvertently doing everything in his idiotic, out of touch racist power to help him get it every time he opens his mouth.
> 
> None of that has anything to do with Shelly Sterling though. If society starts moving towards stripping people of their property when it goes against popular consensus, we're heading down an extremely dangerous path. Especially if we can just say "We're taking your wifes property too. She didn't do anything, but this will appease the social media loving 18-35 demographic."
> 
> In 5 years when Vincent Stiviano runs out of money and reveals to everyone Magic approached her about all this, does he then get forced to sell the team? Or will no one care, so its old news a couple days after its published?
> 
> The next time Mark Cuban says something ridiculous to the media, is it finally time for the league to force him to sell his team since hes tarnishing their image?
> 
> Spike Lee has come out saying he doesn't agree with interracial couples. Does the league ban him from all NBA games to show they're serious about fighting ignorant, bigoted personalities being associated with their brand?
> 
> Like I said from the get go, this is a slippery slope the NBA is heading down. I don't think I'm going to like the outcome.


there is just no way Magic orchestrated this ....none.

is matt kemp in on this too?

black jews in israel ?

all were mentioned in that 15 minute racist barely coherent rambling conversation

how about Sterling's "friends" who were asking him about her instagram pictures.

did they all play a part in setting sterling up?

what Magic is , is an opportunist and if you wanna throw an adjective like slimy in there i wouldn't stop you .

Magic in all likelihood knew how sterling was , and certainly has a lot to gain from this .

and frankly the man's name is Magic Johnson and he is in addition to being a 1 of the best basketball players ever, he does actually have a pretty well known reputation for sexual exploits.(that he has acquired and then apparently defeated HIV only adds to his legend )

if i took some pictures with Superhead and put it on instagram and my wife found out through her friends...yeah...i could see a conversation in my future on that....not an interrogation, but at least a conversation . 

would she involve matt kemp and jews in israel ....probably not but there is no guarantee on it being the most PC conversation.( i may take umbrage with being questioned on the subject)

but johnson didnt hire V to tape donald sterling and he didn't say those things . sterling on both counts

that sterling doesn't want her cheesing it up with the dude is acceptable , he's 80, its ok to be insecure about chick 50 years younger when you're 80.

like i said before they are using this as a chance to get him, he was stupid enough to put himself in this predicament and Johnson is more than happy to help him put this behind him but not before he gets his mitts on probably a top 5 franchise monetarily .

he smells an opportunity and he is going for it.

am i rooting for him , not really after all he is being a little dirty about it. but its better him than sterling and maybe its just me but i just cant buy Magic Johnson the super mastermind genius who put this all together months in advance ...and waited for his plan to come together , i just cant see it.

weirdly enough i could see jordan or even isiah thomas but not magic i dont want say i dont think he's smart enough to come up with that scheme but that sort of complex chicanery i think is simply beyond him.


----------



## R-Star

Da Grinch said:


> there is just no way Magic orchestrated this ....none.
> 
> is matt kemp in on this too?
> 
> black jews in israel ?
> 
> all were mentioned in that 15 minute racist barely coherent rambling conversation
> 
> how about Sterling's "friends" who were asking him about her instagram pictures.
> 
> did they all play a part in setting sterling up?
> 
> what Magic is , is an opportunist and if you wanna throw an adjective like slimy in there i wouldn't stop you .
> 
> Magic in all likelihood knew how sterling was , and certainly has a lot to gain from this .
> 
> and frankly the man's name is Magic Johnson and he is in addition to being a 1 of the best basketball players ever, he does actually have a pretty well known reputation for sexual exploits.(that he has acquired and then apparently defeated HIV only adds to his legend )
> 
> if i took some pictures with Superhead and put it on instagram and my wife found out through her friends...yeah...i could see a conversation in my future on that....not an interrogation, but at least a conversation .
> 
> would she involve matt kemp and jews in israel ....probably not but there is no guarantee on it being the most PC conversation.( i may take umbrage with being questioned on the subject)
> 
> but johnson didnt hire V to tape donald sterling and he didn't say those things . sterling on both counts
> 
> that sterling doesn't want her cheesing it up with the dude is acceptable , he's 80, its ok to be insecure about chick 50 years younger when you're 80.
> 
> like i said before they are using this as a chance to get him, he was stupid enough to put himself in this predicament and Johnson is more than happy to help him put this behind him but not before he gets his mitts on probably a top 5 franchise monetarily .
> 
> he smells an opportunity and he is going for it.
> 
> am i rooting for him , not really after all he is being a little dirty about it. but its better him than sterling and maybe its just me but i just cant buy Magic Johnson the super mastermind genius who put this all together months in advance ...and waited for his plan to come together , i just cant see it.
> 
> weirdly enough i could see jordan or even isiah thomas but not magic i dont want say i dont think he's smart enough to come up with that scheme but that sort of complex chicanery i think is simply beyond him.


After watching the Magic interview I have to tend to agree. He's either an extremely talented actor, or he didn't have anything to do with the tape. He just jumped when he saw the opportunity to get what he wants. 

I guess at the end of the day it all comes down to an 80 year old out of touch racist egomaniac, a sketchy slut gold digger, and a questionable opportunist in Magic.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> You can't legally make that argument.
> 
> If the argument is that a forced sale of the team forces the sale of Donalds shares _and_ all other partner shares, then sure.
> 
> If your argument is that his wife is dirty by association and should lose the team, then no. That will go nowhere if brought to court.


I think if Sterling's wife keeps her share then all owners should just have one or more of their sons or daughters or other relatives own part of the team.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

With LBJ continuing to talk about what he'll do (sit out next season) if any Sterling has ownership in the Clippers .... I'm more convinced that he wants Geffen to purchase the team before his contract expires or he'll just wait until the deal is done.

Geffen is a friend of Sterling's and wanted to buy into the team to go after LBJ the last time ... so, just maybe ... LBJ wants to work with Geffen, but not he Sterling's after this. 

Just thinking ..


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> I have no idea what WASPS are. Get the **** out of here with your bad analogies.


White Anglo Saxon Protestant. Also known as "good stock".


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> White Anglo Saxon Protestant. Also known as "good stock".


Never heard of it. Why do you know things like this?


----------



## GNG

Ticker on ESPN:



> Donald Sterling's attorney tells NBA he will not pay the $2.5 million fine and is planning to sue the league because no punishment is warranted, according to multiple reports. Letter from Sterling's attorney to NBA says that Sterling has not violated any article of NBA constitution and that Sterling's due process rights have been violated by the NBA.


This will get tied up in court for forever. I still think Sterling is no longer with us this time next year.


----------



## Bubbles

I hope he goes quickly and peacefully.


----------



## Diable

Sterling probably shouldn't pay that fine, if he's going to fight. You pay the fine it makes it look like you aren't really going to the mattresses. You tell Silver to go **** himself and maybe they think you're serious.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> Never heard of it. Why do you know things like this?


I'm sorry, should I stick to things you know? Who do you think is in charge in the US?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: Donald Sterling Is A Racist Piece of Shit*



Bogg said:


> The guy's in his eighties, I don't think either party is under the impression she's anything more than professional arm candy. People have (justifiably) called him a lot of things over the years, but I don't think anyone's ever called him stupid.


+1 ... that and he fell in love with a 'ho'.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> I'm sorry, should I stick to things you know? Who do you think is in charge in the US?


You do realize how disjointed your conversation is correct? You went from comparing this to a country club, to now just randomly talking about how rich white people run the US. 

Not really sure what you're looking to talk about.


----------



## PhillySixers87

This story just keeps getting more and more hilarious

http://elitedaily.com/sports/meet-m...ing-who-released-new-recordings-video/598955/


----------



## 77AJ




----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> You do realize how disjointed your conversation is correct? You went from comparing this to a country club, to now just randomly talking about how rich white people run the US.
> 
> Not really sure what you're looking to talk about.


well you asked me how I know the term WASP. So I told you.


----------



## Diable

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/19/us/donald-sterling-nba/



> Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling has until May 27 to respond to the National Basketball Association, which on Monday "initiated a charge" seeking to terminate all ownership rights in the franchise, the NBA announced in a written statement. Sterling, who owns the team with his wife, Shelly, through a family trust, will also be allowed to make a presentation at a special Board of Governors meeting scheduled for June 3.
> In order to terminate the Sterlings' franchise rights, 75% of the other 29 owners would have to vote to sustain the charge and force a sale.


----------



## Da Grinch

> Sterling v. Housing Rights Center: Sterling’s other litigation woes came in connection with his practices as a landlord. Sterling’s primary revenue over the past 50 years came from buying up a ton of residential real estate in Los Angeles (he was reported as owning at least 99 properties in 2003). In the early 2000s, Sterling brought a property called 691 South Irolo Street. When Sterling bought the building, however, he allegedly sought to discourage Hispanic and African American renters in favor of Koreans.
> 
> This caused suits by the Housing Rights Center and, later the federal government, against Sterling and his companies. The allegations are quite disturbing. Check these nuggets from Judge Dale Fischer’s opinions:
> 
> -When Sterling bought the building he told the manager that he wanted to try an “experiment” intended to harass existing to tenants to force them to move out. Specifically, the previous management had been forgiving with slightly late rents but Sterling would refuse rent that was paid late and file small claims actions to collect small late fees and to use the rejected check as a basis to commence eviction proceedings against African American and Hispanic tenants.
> 
> -At a meeting, Sterling told the staff “he liked Korean tenants the best” and that “Hispanics just sit around all day watching television, smoking cigarettes and doing nothing else.” When the building manager objected to this, Sterling stated that “many Koreans were waiting in the wings to take her job.”
> 
> -Sterling allegedly fired the doormen after buying the building and that the new security guards were Korean American and “would open the doors for Korean but not non-Korean tenants.”
> 
> -In February 2003, Sterling sent questionnaires to residents asking for garage door remotes. The questionnaires asked about birth place and citizenship of the tenants. In defending this practice, Sterling argued that “questions about national origin should be allowed because shortly after the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2011, an agent with the [FBI] told [Sterling’s] controller that Sterling should make every possible effort to learn whether any tenants in his buildings are foreign nationals.” The court called this justification a “sham.”
> 
> *-The tenants apparently also videotaped Rochelle Sterling, Sterling’s wife, posing as a health inspector in an attempt to harass tenants. Specifically, “Rochelle Sterling would hold herself out as a government official, and that Rochelle Sterling required [the staff] to record tenants’ ethnicity during inspections.”*
> 
> Ultimately, this housing action and the government action settled. Terms are not available for the cases but the government’s action shows that Sterling’s companies agreed to pay over $1.3 million to aggrieved tenants. The full facts of the Housing case are available at 274 F.Supp.2d 1129.


just a little nugget i came across , for anyone who thought maybe sterling was the only nut in that family tree...no she's no angel.


----------



## RollWithEm

Da Grinch said:


> just a little nugget i came across , for anyone who thought maybe sterling was the only nut in that family tree...no she's no angel.


Good find. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Da Grinch said:


> just a little nugget i came across , for anyone who thought maybe sterling was the only nut in that family tree...no she's no angel.


Thank you. Like I said earlier, **** that old bitch with an aids infected dildo.


----------



## R-Star

This Stiviano chick is on Doctor Phil right now and she looks disgusting. 

Am I the only one who thinks shes like a 4? This chick isn't hot. Her face is ****ing gross. 

And listening to her talk.... holy shit she is the dumbest bitch I've heard talk in quite a while.


----------



## l0st1

Apparently Jennifer Lawrence had a somewhat relevant moment.

Guess at the Cannes film festival she ran up to a dude screaming "i broke out my rape scream for you!". 

A lot of people are freaking out about how insensitive it was. But some are saying that it was a "light hearted" comment made in private and people should relax.

So what's the difference? Is it only because she doesn't employ people? Own a billion dollar company? Is Racism more touchy than making light of rape?

I personally don't care about what she said, but I think it's in the same ball park.


----------



## Da Grinch

l0st1 said:


> Apparently Jennifer Lawrence had a somewhat relevant moment.
> 
> Guess at the Cannes film festival she ran up to a dude screaming "i broke out my rape scream for you!".
> 
> A lot of people are freaking out about how insensitive it was. But some are saying that it was a "light hearted" comment made in private and people should relax.
> 
> So what's the difference? Is it only because she doesn't employ people? Own a billion dollar company? Is Racism more touchy than making light of rape?
> 
> I personally don't care about what she said, but I think it's in the same ball park.


1.has jennifer lawrence been convicted of rape ....because sterling has been convicted of intentionally harassing and discriminating people of color. ..so even if he was joking (he wasn't) it wouldn't have been funny.

its like if someone stole from you but then makes jokes about stealing....they wouldn't be funny well at least not to you.

2. it was a joke about rape , not a directive to treat people different based on their race. one if not outright illegal at least immoral the other is not.

3. last i checked lawrence was a woman ,and it was made from the standpoint of lawrence being the victim of rape , not to rape someone else (unless i misread why jenifer lawrence would need a rape yell)

no its not the same ballpark

not even the same sport.


----------



## RollWithEm

R-Star said:


> This Stiviano chick is on Doctor Phil right now and she looks disgusting.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks shes like a 4? This chick isn't hot. Her face is ****ing gross.
> 
> And listening to her talk.... holy shit she is the dumbest bitch I've heard talk in quite a while.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


>


Yuck....


----------



## GNG

RollWithEm said:


>


:vomit:


----------



## l0st1

Da Grinch said:


> 1.has jennifer lawrence been convicted of rape ....because sterling has been convicted of intentionally harassing and discriminating people of color. ..so even if he was joking (he wasn't) it wouldn't have been funny.
> 
> its like if someone stole from you but then makes jokes about stealing....they wouldn't be funny well at least not to you.
> 
> 2. it was a joke about rape , not a directive to treat people different based on their race. one if not outright illegal at least immoral the other is not.
> 
> 3. last i checked lawrence was a woman ,and it was made from the standpoint of lawrence being the victim of rape , not to rape someone else (unless i misread why jenifer lawrence would need a rape yell)
> 
> no its not the same ballpark
> 
> not even the same sport.


Well, you took that way too seriously. Let me start by saying I do realize they are very different...

1. When was Sterling convicted? Because last I heard/read he had never been convicted that's why the NBA never was forced to get involved with him. Whether it was known or not, he wasn't convicted it was either thrown out or settled out of court.

2. So making insensitive remarks in "private" isn't in the same ballpark? Making a "joke" about something like rape in the middle of a huge event is less important than stating your personal beliefs/feelings to an "associate" in a private conversation?

3. Oh, so if Sterling was black and told his she-male friend to not be seen in public with black people then it would be ok? What does the intent of her "joke" have to do with anything? She was making light of rape as an act. 

Again, I personally don't care about her "joke" I don't find it offensive but I'm also not a woman or a rape victim(thought I have friends who are). My initial point was to fact that Sterling's "private" conversation being made public was met with statements like "well it's public now" meanwhile Lawrence's public "joke" was met with statements like "well she said it in private".

Yes, it's the same sport.

Possibly in the same ballpark.


----------



## kbdullah

*UPDATE: Multiple media outlets reporting that Donald Sterling authorizes wife to negotiate sale of Clippers*



> Disgraced Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling has agreed to allow his wife, Shelly, to negotiate a forced sale of the team, sources with knowledge of the situation told ESPN.
> 
> Shelly Sterling and her lawyers have been negotiating with the NBA since her husband was banned for life by commissioner Adam Silver on April 29. While the league has yet to formally accept this arrangement, sources said if she is willing to sell the team in its entirety, this could bring a startlingly quick end to what appeared to be a protracted legal battle.


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/10973679/donald-sterling-allows-shelly-sterling-negotiate-sale-los-angeles-clippers


----------



## RollWithEm

So who's going to buy, then?


----------



## R-Star

At least we'll be done hearing about it every 5 seconds I guess.


----------



## kbdullah

RollWithEm said:


> So who's going to buy, then?












Had To


----------



## Diable

David Geffen is probably the first guy in line. He's supposedly friends with Sterling and he has like 8 billion dollars I think.

I'd guess that Sterling's lawyers probably told him that he was wasting his time and money fighting it. Doesn't seem like he'd give up this easily unless he thought he had no chance and it was just going to be a waste of money.


----------



## l0st1

Always thought it was dumb of him to fight it. What's he gain exactly? Because just making it hard on the NBA. If he gets to keep the team there will probably be issues with the NBA/Players. And don't most teams run at a loss anyway? So it's not like he's making much off it on an annual basis. Take the billion and enjoy the remaining years you got.


----------



## MemphisX

He will make almost a $1 billion off this sale. I wonder if a new owner would break free of Staples?


----------



## Floods

The Clippers have no reason to leave Staples.


----------



## R-Star

The NBA is saying Shelly can't sell the team. If they don't allow the team to be sold prior to the deadline they made, the NBA takes control and get to choose who buys the team.

I think this is clearly being done so that the league guarantees Magic gets the team.


----------



## Diable

The league is going to have to take the best offer pretty much. Forcing Sterling to sell is obviously within their rights, but if you force him to take a significantly less attractive offer then you will run into grave legal issues. If someone offers 2 billion and you force him to sell for 1 billion, then that damages him and it's the only way you can screw this up.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Wouldn't magic owning the clippers but loving the Lakers be a conflict of interest?


----------



## R-Star

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Wouldn't magic owning the clippers but loving the Lakers be a conflict of interest?


Should be, but won't be. 

There's obviously something fishy if the league wants control of who the team goes to.


----------



## l0st1

> Donald Sterling's lawyer told NBC News that Sterling "has received offers in excess of $2.5 billion" for the Clippers.
> Recent reports pegged the franchise's value around $2 billion, a number which could increase if a bidding war develops. That seems likely since there are already numerous groups rumored to be preparing offers, including groups led by Oprah Winfrey, Yao Ming, Magic Johnson and Grant Hill. The league's efforts to force the Clippers' sale appears to be working, as the Sterlings seem resigned to losing their franchise in exchange for a few billion dollars.


Holy shit.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Until I actually see someone pay over 2 billion for the clippers, I won't believe that it's possible. At least for another 5 years. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Until I actually see someone pay over 2 billion for the clippers, I won't believe that it's possible. At least for another 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed. I'm sorry if I'm not willing to take Donald Sterlings lawyer at his word, but I can't see someone offering 2.5 billion dollars and the Sterlings saying "Well, lets see what other offers come in and we'll get back to you."


----------



## Diable

Apparently other people are saying 1.5 billion, but I'm not convinced that Sterling is really willing to sell. It looks like he's pretending that he might sell as a smoke screen, but he's going to have to pay Capital Gains taxes on whatever he gets. So if they give him 1.5 billion he only walks away with a billion and that cheap bastard sees that as losing half a billion dollars.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> Apparently other people are saying 1.5 billion, but I'm not convinced that Sterling is really willing to sell. It looks like he's pretending that he might sell as a smoke screen, but he's going to have to pay Capital Gains taxes on whatever he gets. So if they give him 1.5 billion he only walks away with a billion and that cheap bastard sees that as losing half a billion dollars.


He came out last night and said hes going to fight to the bloody end.

I really don't know what's going on anymore. I don't agree with forcing the guy to sell, but at the same time I'm tired of this story, I'm tired of this racist, I'm tired of seeing his ****ing face all the time. I'm tired of the news acting like he raped a bunch of children and bombed a church, I'm tired of every news station finding any black person they can find to speak about how his comments have ruined their lives. I'm tired that this story will get more news coverage than the recent mass murder. I'm tired that we're rushing to change this injustice, but that we're ok sitting back until more kids are butchered because Americans refuse to change gun laws. 

I just want to never hear about this story again, but I think we all know that's not going to happen.


----------



## Diable

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...helly-los-angeles-sale-steve-ballmer/9754549/


> Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling does not have the authority to stop a $2 billion sale of his team because he has been determined to be mentally unfit to make decisions related to the family trust, a person familiar with the situation told USA TODAY Sports.
> The Sterling Family Trust owns the team, with Donald and his wife Shelly each owning a 50% share. The trust spells out provisions and procedures related to the mental capacity of the trustees, and Donald Sterling did not meet the standard in a determination by experts, giving his wife sole decision-making power for the trust, the person said.
> Shelly Sterling reached a deal Thursday with former Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer to sell the Clippers for a record $2 billion. The contract was sent to the NBA for approval a few days before the league's Board of Governors was set to vote on whether to terminate the Sterlings' ownership of the team


.


----------



## cima

Sterling #umadbro ? This asshole wants more money.



> Donald Sterling isn't done fighting yet.
> 
> The banned Los Angeles Clippers owner is filing a $1 billion lawsuit against the NBA, his lawyer confirmed to ESPN.com's Ramona Shelburne on Friday.
> 
> The news came just hours before the NBA announced that it had approved Shelly Sterling and the Sterling family trust's deal for the Clippers with former Microsoft executive Steve Ballmer, who bid $2 billion for the team. That deal now must be approved by the NBA's Board of Governors.


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...ers-owner-donald-sterling-suing-nba-1-billion


----------



## LeGoat06

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...g-hires-4-private-investigation-firms-dig-nba

Sterling trying to dig up some dirt on the NBA.


----------

